# Sony announces 4 new HTIB



## maley

HT-SS2300 - 5.1 channel, (3) HDMI, 1000 Watts. Available summer for $400.

HT-CT100 - 3.1 channel, (3) HDMI, 250 Watts, sound bar / sub, and S-Force PRO virtual surround. Available March for $300.

HT-7200DH - 5.1 channel, (3) auto-switching HDMI, 1080p upscaling DVD, 900 Watts. Available May for $500.

HT-DDWG700 - 5.1 channel, 800 Watts, iPod dock. Available March for $200.

http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/02/26...land/#comments 


Only other thing I could find on it was:
http://gizmodo.com/360684/sony-ht+72...lt-for-blu+ray 


> Quote:
> LAS VEGAS, Feb. 26, 2007 - Sony today introduced four component home theater systems designed to complement high-definition televisions and Blu-ray Disc players.
> 
> 
> Optimized with 1080p-capable HDMI inputs, the HT-SS2300 and HT-CT100 models support full HD video and eight channels of uncompressed audio. The HT-7200DH and HT- DDWG700 models round out the line, offering 5.1 channel home theater surround sound.
> 
> 
> HD Companion
> 
> The HT-SS2300 and HT-CT100 component systems are designed for Blu-ray Disc players and other high-definition components using three 1080p-capable HDMI inputs, in addition to optical and coaxial digital inputs.
> 
> 
> The 5.1 channel HT-SS2300 system, with 1,000 watts (RMS) of power, features a slim AV receiver designed to match Sony's line of 2008 Blu-ray Disc players. It will be available this summer for about $400.
> 
> 
> At 250 watts (RMS), the 3.1 channel HT-CT100 unit includes a sound bar and separate subwoofer, which delivers realistic surround sound using Sony's S-Force PRO Front Surround Sound technology eliminating the need for rear speakers. The system will be available in March for about $300.
> 
> 
> Both systems feature Sony's Digital Media Port, which adds controlling, networking and connectivity features for music playback with various optional accessories sold separately. Additional accessories include a Network Walkman player audio cradle, a PC client device and a Bluetooth® adapter.
> 
> 
> The units offer a simple set-up feature with Sony's Digital Cinema Auto Calibration (DCAC) that uses an included microphone to measure speaker distance, level and frequency, automatically calibrating the listening environment to accurately optimize the sound field.
> 
> 
> Additionally, the new home theater systems offer an updated Portable Audio Enhancer. This improves the clarity and depth of a connected music player by adding information to the audio signal that had been removed during compression.
> 
> 
> High-Resolution Audio
> 
> The 5.1 channel HT-7200DH and HT- DDWG700 systems deliver high-resolution surround sound with 900 and 800 watts (RMS) of power, respectively.
> 
> 
> The HT-7200DH system integrates a single disc DVD/CD player with upscaling to 1080p via HDMI when connected to a 1080p-capable HDTV set. There is an HDMI repeater that automatically switches the television to the correct input needed for operation. The integrated AV receiver has three 1080p-capable HDMI inputs for support of high-definition home theater components. An on-screen display simplifies content navigation and device operation. The model will be available in May for about $500.
> 
> 
> The HT- DDWG700 unit includes a cradle for iPod® players (TDM-iP10) so you can enjoy music through the home theater via a connection to its Digital Media Port. The surround sound system will be available in March for about $200.
> 
> 
> All of the models offer Digital Cinema Auto Calibration, Portable Audio Enhancer and a Digital Media Port interface.
> 
> The new systems will be available at sonystyle.com and Sony Style retail stores nationwide, as well as at military base exchanges and authorized dealers throughout the country.



I'm looking to get one of these this coming May/June to go along w/ my PS3/HDTV.


I was wondering if someone could maybe tell me the difference between the SS2300 and 7200DH. Is it just the upscaling that I would miss?


----------



## wvuwhat

That 300 dollar deal 3.1 system sounds like exactly what I'm looking for. Cheap, fairly portable (for when I relocate next year) and if it doesn't work out I'm only out 300.


----------



## 62thunderbird

I know what you mean. I'm right at the point of jumping into the Onkyo 600 but that Sony soundbar looks _so_ much like what I should be looking at. I was serious about the Phillips sound bar but I wanted to wall mount it and the power cord that connects it to the sub is not in-wall rated. And it's $600. So this new Sony CT-100 is _very_ interesting.


I tried to talk myself into the Onkyo 800, but no such budget. Perhaps I shall hold off on the 600 and wait on reviews for the Sony CT-100. Decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## kxlexus

I may be interested in one of these if the price on the Onkyo 908 doesn't come back down to where it was. Please pass on any more info as you get it.


----------



## Doom878

I assume the first 3 are HDMI audio pass through. Can a mod please add them to the sticky. Thank you


----------



## Sheky31

Well, the questions might be a bit premature, but hopefully we'll get an answer soon. Aside from the cosmetic differences in the speakers, what's the difference between the ss2000 and ss2300?


Also, will there be the sf2300 variant with the speaker stands, like the sf2000?


----------



## dagger666

At 250 watts (RMS), the 3.1 channel HT-CT100 unit includes a sound bar and separate subwoofer, which delivers realistic surround sound using Sony's S-Force PRO Front Surround Sound technology eliminating the need for rear speakers. The system will be available in March for about $300.


I bet this uses Ketech labs Point Source Audio Technology, in a press release they said sony used this is their ipod type thing and kenwood also. Check out the demo it seams neat and you can get it from buy.com for $129.00, $120.00 if you use this link until the 13th. So far one person reviewed it on amazon and liked it.

http://www.kentechlabs.com/?main_page=k_point_source 

http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?t=757230


----------



## AiMsHiT

I'm also interested in the HT-CT100, the thing is would i be able to use a Receiver (Onkyo TX-SR605) so i can hook up the XBOX 360, PS3, DVD Recorder (All connected through HDMI)? Or am i better of just building my own 2.1/3.1 system?


Thanks for any help, appreciate it...


----------



## Doom878

Is 250 watts RMS noticeable? Running the 1000 watt as 3.1 might be better if the rear speakers are an issue to connect.


----------



## KingLion

The CT100 needs to hurry and come out and get reviewed so I can see what Im going to buy. There isnt anything on sonystyle.com for it either


----------



## Tony Touch

The CT-100 is now on Sony Style (3/28 ship date):

http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/...52921665361523 


I am seriously considering ordering this soon. It seems to have very impressive features for the price- 3 HDMI inputs, seperate subwoofer, built-in amp/processor, etc.


The website does not mention a remote though. There has to be one though, right? If you don't connect a traditional receiver, how else would you change volume or switch between the various Sound Fields?


----------



## maley

Just got off the phone w/ Sony customer service.


SS-2300 is not in their system yet and they have no more information or release date (sucks as this is the one I'm leaning towards).


The 7200DH is listed as end of April release date but no other information was available.


----------



## WRX5Spd

My HT-CT100 arrived today. Just unboxed it so far. The sub has all the inputs/outputs. It's about the size of a PC tower.


I'll hook it up later today.


----------



## jbinatl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRX5Spd* /forum/post/13468633
> 
> 
> My HT-CT100 arrived today. Just unboxed it so far. The sub has all the inputs/outputs. It's about the size of a PC tower.
> 
> 
> I'll hook it up later today.



Great - can you take some pictures of the input/output panel as well? There is hardly any information on this model available - Sony's site has next to nothing and everyone else is recycling the same pictures and press release.


Also, can the subwoofer be placed on its side (ie underneath a piece of furniture) with the speaker facing up? Thanks


----------



## Doom878

Can you put the bar of the CT-100 on top of a TV (I have a DLP with a flat top). Is it really big?


Please provide a sound review and compare to any previous sound experience with other products (such as 5.1 systems) that you may have had. Much appreciated!!!


----------



## WRX5Spd

Checking out the manual:


Page 10 - Notes on HDMI connections


We do not recommend using an HDMI-DVI conversion cable.


----------



## KingLion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRX5Spd* /forum/post/13470271
> 
> 
> Checking out the manual:
> 
> 
> Page 10 - Notes on HDMI connections
> 
> 
> We do not recommend using an HDMI-DVI conversion cable.



Well that sucks since I was going to get this and put an HTPC up to the Plasma but I guess that can go straight to the tv. I wonder why though? But yeah Man, Pics and Sounds reviews!!! LOL! Im ready to order so I can get the free shipping


----------



## Ecuadorian

Hello. everybody.


I've been looking for a good HTIB system WITHOUT DVD player for months, and what really disappoints me is how bloated all systems seem to be: They have tons of jacks for "video switching", which I don't need. All I need is a slim, bloat-free 5.1 sound system to replace my old Panasonic SA-HT67, which is not upgradeable (No optical or coaxial surround sound input).


The receiver should not be any bigger than 16" Wide x 16" Depth x 5" Height, or else it will not fit in the available shelf space. As I said, I don't need any video switching features, only a clean, simple, system with a digital input (Be it coaxial or optical).


Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## WRX5Spd

Initial observations of the HT-CT100


Sound bar: approx 31" L x 2.5" W x 2.5" D has a recessed bevel on the bottom of the bar that is 23.5" L


Sub/amp: 19.5" Tall x 6.5" W x 14.25" D the port is on the front and speaker grille on the right side.


Just got off with Sony support to confirm that HDMI to DVI is NOT SUPPORTED because of their HDMI CTRL technology. i.e. DVD HDMI in with the unit on and unplugged from the display and you hear the audio fine. Plug in my HDMI/DVI cable from the output to the display, the audio is cut off and the picture shows up. Sony support tech says I need an HDMI display or plug all my video into the display and run the audio only into the unit.


With no real setup in place yet(bedroom), the audio(with no video) did sound good. I wouldn't call it full surround, but the front field is very wide and clear. I've only listened to a few 5.1 movies so far, but the voices are clear and crisp. The bass sounds good even in a temporary bad spot. This makes the video problem all the more depressing, since it sounds so nice to me, for the price.


I was thinking of a larger TV, so I might not return the HT-CT100 just yet.


----------



## Doom878

Ok so the bass sounded good and the sound was crisp. That's good to know. So no surround effect at all? Not even the sides? Is it because of your room layout?


----------



## KingLion

Yeah like on King Kong when they tested with the Yamaha Ysp they said they could here from the sides when whatever scene when they were running in the jungle *I havent seen the movie*. So if it is possible to test that.....Again though, they don't label it as Sound Projector either so....


----------



## jbinatl

Any chance of posting pictures? I'm anxious to see the actual scale of this thing and the input/output layout. As stated before, very little info on the internet (can't even find the user manual!)


Thanks


----------



## Doom878

Sonystyle.com has the pics of the input layout. I think you have to click specifications to see the thumbnails of the pics.


----------



## Stryker10

I just ordered my ct100 today for monday delivery...I will try to post pics on tuesday along with a review.


----------



## chuckf1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stryker10* /forum/post/13489352
> 
> 
> I just ordered my ct100 today for monday delivery...I will try to post pics on tuesday along with a review.



Cool. Looking forward for your input on this new system.


----------



## WRX5Spd

Here you go..


----------



## WRX5Spd

more HT-CT100 shots


----------



## jbinatl

Thanks, nice work. And although I'm disappointed there isn't an analog out (for headphones), it looks to be a nice input package for the price point. Any more thoughts on the performance so far?


----------



## chuckf1

I agree---very nice looking and I'm impressed that it has 3 optical inputs. Looking forward to comments on performance.


----------



## WRX5Spd

I'm going to run it thru dvd sound tests tomorrow, but so far I can't say I'm hearing anything approaching rear surround. However, it does have a side to side surround effect. It caught me off guard for a moment thinking there was something outside my left side window, before I realized it was the sony, and that was while I happened to have a food network HD show on.


Center channel voices are very clear and the engines racing on Top Gear sounded deep even though I had the volume down with the kids asleep.


I'll try out music from AppleTV tomorrow also.


----------



## KingLion

Awesome, Can't wait for the tests and nice pics, that much close to ordering one already


----------



## rs-studios

nice


----------



## WRX5Spd

Black Hawk Down - scene: Super Six 1 is down


After improving the placement of the sound bar and sub and setting the sound field to 'movie', there it was, full surround. The tail rotor went around me in the room. I listened to it first without video and kept track of how the movement of the rotor sounded around the room. Replayed with video and my earlier memory of how it moved with just sound matched up perfect with the video. I really can't believe how good it sounded. It may not be dedicated 7.1, but to my amateur ears, it's real close.


Blade: scene: Club Blood fight


Blade throws the boomerang knife around the circular room and you hear it circle around the room, right to left, very clearly around my position.


More dvd's and music to follow.


----------



## chuckf1

Sounding really good. Looking forward to your further comments.


----------



## KingLion

Sounds too good, purchasing right now and waiting on my HTPC, Im choosing this over the Yamaha sound projector


Can you mount to Wall anyway?


----------



## Doom878

That's f'in cool. I love the opening scene of Blade with the New Order song.


----------



## WRX5Spd

More dvd tests:


Private Ryan DTS: landing scene, I don't know if it's because the room has a high ceiling, but the surround is great. Bullets flying around and distant explosions sound far off in the distance.


LOTR Fellowship: comes up as dts 6.1, Sauron's defeat scene sounds too good. The bass from his death swallows you up. Ballin's tomb is very good too, sounds travel around the room. I have the sub in a temp spot 8 feet in front of me and the bass port blew my hair back and made the bed cover ripple when the cave troll was stomping around, no joke. Background singing vocals appear to come from above and behind me.


Also, IR receiver is in the sound bar, not on the sub.


----------



## WRX5Spd

Yes, the sound bar can be wall mounted. The manual covers that.


----------



## Brian M

Hey close to purchasing this.Where do speakers need to be put at watch level or high.This unit sounds amazing


----------



## WRX5Spd

So far the best results has been ear level, but it stills sound good high or low.


The Sound Field needs to be on Movie(or Music etc.), default is Standard and it does not sound nearly as good on Standard.


----------



## WRX5Spd

Had my brother listen to the ct100, his system is a few $k dollars and his ears are much finer. He said it won't replace a dedicated 5.1/7.1 speaker set up, but he could hear the surround effects going around except for directly behind him, which makes sense.


For the money, he thought it was a great value and he'd seriously consider one for his bedroom too. Another $.02 worth...


----------



## Brian M

So i have a medium to small bedroom this would be good right?Or should i go up to a system?you wouldnt have a game system to try this on would you?


----------



## jchap31

I am a home theater NOVICE. I have a 40" Sony Bravia XBR4 LCD TV and a PS3. I just ordered the CT100 as my home theater audio choice after reading this post after about a week of sound bar research (we have a small living room) and was wondering: how does the connections work? I currently have the PS3-to-TV via HDMI. Would I disconnect that and instead connect the PS3 to the Subwoofer via HDMI and then the sub to the TV via another HDMI? If this is the case, do I lose video quality by not connecting the PS3 straight to the TV? I was holding off on getting a soundbar until HDMI connectivity was an option. Again, I'm new to this so any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Joel802

You should not lose any video quality. And be sure to set your PS3 audio to HDMI. Select LPCM for the CT100 accepts it.


----------



## jchap31

Thanks Joel802. Just ordered 2 HDMI cables from Monoprice.com (yes, i fell for the monster cable crap the first time around, but its only 4' so its getting replaced by a 6' (TV to sub) and 10' (PS3 to sub) cables from Monoprice. Live and learn I suppose. Thankfully it was the 79 dollar monster hahaha. I look forward to reading more CT-100 review until mine comes in (hopefully Friday)


----------



## Doom878

Thanks for the reviews guys. Keep them coming. Wife is on board since the wiring was the hardest sell for 5.1.


----------



## rrraul415

I just stumbled onto this site because I wanted to find out what people thought of the HT-CT100. A couple of questions from a TOTAL novice. Does the subwoofer need to be exposed, i.e. on the floor, or can I put it on its side in a cabinet above the TV? Will this greatly diminish bass?


----------



## maley

Wow! Glad this thread is still going


----------



## bill0527

I don't think the HT-CT100 has filtered down to retail yet. I've only seen it for sale at Sonystyle.com. I'm very interested in either this or the HT-SS2300, which looks to be exactly the same as the SS2000 internally, with only a cosmetic change to make it match this years model Blu-Ray players. My wife is not going to compromise with me running exposed wire along the floor and there's no way for me to run 5 speakers without doing a ton of work and tearing a few things up. If the HT-CT100 even comes close to sounding like true surround sound, I'll probably get it and save myself the hassle. I don't want to order it or purchase it without seeing it and listening to it for myself first. I went to Best Buy and Circuit City today and neither one of them have it yet, nor have they even heard of it or have it in the system.


----------



## djrobsd

The Soundbar is not even available in the retail Sony Style stores yet, only on their website.


----------



## maley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bill0527* /forum/post/13531367
> 
> 
> I don't think the HT-CT100 has filtered down to retail yet. I've only seen it for sale at Sonystyle.com. I'm very interested in either this or the HT-SS2300, which looks to be exactly the same as the SS2000 internally, with only a cosmetic change to make it match this years model Blu-Ray players. My wife is not going to compromise with me running exposed wire along the floor and there's no way for me to run 5 speakers without doing a ton of work and tearing a few things up. If the HT-CT100 even comes close to sounding like true surround sound, I'll probably get it and save myself the hassle. I don't want to order it or purchase it without seeing it and listening to it for myself first. I went to Best Buy and Circuit City today and neither one of them have it yet, nor have they even heard of it or have it in the system.



The thing holding me back from the SS2300 is I'm worried that they didn't upgrade the speakers at all from the SS2000.


----------



## djrobsd

Well I ordered one last night with the ipod dock (an extra $100, what a ripoff)! It will HOPEFULLY be here by Friday, if they ship from CA, otherwise I guess I'll be waiting anxiously until sometime next week. I'll let you guys know how it works for me.


I'm in an urban-style condo, steel construction all around, good sound insulation in the walls, but my living space is open, meaning one big room for the kitchen, dining room, and living room, low ceilings though, probably 9 feet, and a wall of windows. It should be interesting to see how this works, I'm assuming all that glass is going to reflect some of the sound, but who knows. My HTIB setup will actually be in the far left side of the room in a little "nook" where I have my TV setup and my couch, so we'll see how it projects the sound.


Biggest sell point to me is I only have a 6 month lease and I don't want to run a bunch of wires only to have to take them all out when I move and cover all the mess back up... Plus when you're living in an open urban loft space with contemporary decor, speakers and wires are totally unattractive, so we'll see how this bad boy performs.


My current setup is a cheap $100 dollar Phillips 5.1 system with built in DVD player... It doesn't sound too hot, so we'll see if this Sony meets my expectations.


My main concern is what if all my HDMI devices don't work properly? I've heard HDMI isn't perfect... Especially since one of the products I'm beta testing is a device similar to the Apple TV and they have had a lot of "hdmi bug fixes" in their recent releases, so hopefully the HDMI is solid now, or I'll be stuck running an optical cable to the Sony, and a component video cable to my TV.







I also have the Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD with Cox, I hope Cox has fixed their HDMI issues.. Or again, OUCH.


----------



## gotillu

I almost pulled the trigger on a YSP-1100 before stumbling onto this thread. Anyone else in the same boat? I am new to this technology and trying to make an informed decision without having to spend a bundle


----------



## jchap31

Mine was ordered Saturday night, shipped Tuesday morning and is arriving today. Pretty good for free Fedex shipping. After I get it hooked up i'll try 300 on Blu-ray with it's excellent sound effects and over-the-top score and post a review.


----------



## Stryker10

Mine is set up in my bedroom with my Comcast HD box and PS3 to my 42 inch LG FlatScreen. 2 HDMI cables running into Sub, OneHDMI running to TV and thats in. Only took about 15 minutes to set up. First movie I tried out was 300 on Blu-Ray. Went to the scene where the rocks are tumbling down the mountain from the approaching mountain. Bass is awesome! WE have Yamaha 5.1 surround downstairs, and Bass was comparable with that. IT was not quite true surround during fight scences, but definitely from side to side, not so much directly behind(which is to be expected. For the money this cant be beat, Set up is so clean, and sound is great. I will try to get pics up soon, let me know if you guys have any questions.


----------



## WRX5Spd

Still very happy with the CT100. I've found that the sub placement is almost as important as the sound bar for the surround effects. I've also noticed that the surround effect is significantly more apparent once the volume is greater than 30, the system volume goes from 0 - 50.


----------



## nimbus0_0

Cool. The more reviews the merrier. I need to get something like this for my PS3/AppleTV. I just hope that it's worth the money. ^^


----------



## Stryker10

I have my center mounted directly below my Flat screen. With the sub about 3 feet below that to the right. I also noticed that the volume needs to be a little louder to get the surround effects.


----------



## nimbus0_0

Walmart has the HT-CT100 for $289. I guess they do have the lowest prices, "always" (which means, "or else!").'

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=9447379


----------



## jchap31

Okay got it hooked up last night. I have it centered under my 40" LCD. The subwoofer is maybe 12-15 inches off to the right of the bar on the floor.

First, let me reinforce what other reviewers have posted:

1. It took me, who asked how to connect everything on here (see #43 in this thread), 20 minutes to set up. They include an Optical Cable to connect your TV to the system.


2. I did not experience rear sound, but I did hear side sound. The sound field on this thin, unassuming bar is phenominal (not even 3 inches deep and in height). I was lined up a bit left of the leftmost speaker on the sound bar and it sounded as though I was sitting in the middle of the sound.


3. I am figuring out the Bravia Sync feature, as my TV is sony as well. You hit "BD" on the receiver remote and the tv switches to the proper HDMI connection. I know you can control TV, PS3, and system with the HT-CT100 remote as well but I wanted to get rolling.


4. The surround effect is best on higher volume (I had it on 'movie' at 45/50, and raised the center speaker to +4, and sub to +2/+3).


5. The subwoofer packs a punch.


6. Dialogue comes through crystal clear, even when the score swells and there's also sound effects happening. I was surprised.


7. As one other poster asked, no there are no HDMI issues. Everything connected fine and my receiver/sub decodes Blu-rays with PCM audio.


My wife and I watched the battle scenes on the "300" Blu-Ray. You hear "every" thunk of the falling arrows scene and you felt the "thud" as they blocked an attack with their shield. The sound field is wide because you could hear battle noises off to the side of you. Just awesome.


We watched all of "The Descent" on Blu-Ray but as I see this is getting longwinded. The sound field was excellent once again, as rocks falling (sub can kick. had to lower it to +2 for this movie) and creepy humanoid cannibals sounded like they were all around us.


Our living room is 14 x 10 (small rectangle) and this 299.99 sound bar filled us with front and side sound. What surprised me was the dialogue. A friend has a full 5.1 surround, and it sounds canned. Not this thing. Also, The sub on this thing is phenominal. You feel every thud. If you are on the fence about this thing for a small living room (if purchasing for a bedroom, go get it now), I can tell you that this soundbar is the perfect alternative if you don't want wires everywhere or the hassle of dropping lines through the attic. And for 299 (12 months no interest PLUS $100 off your account, so really *199.99*, with a sonystyle card...just gonna cancel it after I pay it off) I hope this review helps and feel free to ask me a question if you are still undecided.


----------



## Doom878

Thanks for the review and super thanks for the Wal Mart info. I'm going to see if my local has one so that I can see it in person.


----------



## Carsfanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doom878* /forum/post/13556324
> 
> 
> Thanks for the review and super thanks for the Wal Mart info. I'm going to see if my local has one so that I can see it in person.



They are not sold in stores unfortunately.


----------



## Brian M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nimbus0_0* /forum/post/13554609
> 
> 
> Walmart has the HT-CT100 for $289. I guess they do have the lowest prices, "always" (which means, "or else!").'
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=9447379




Thanks i bit the bullet and purchased this system and thanks to the reviews too.


----------



## nimbus0_0

WOW!


Great review, Jchap31! I'd like to hear more! I'm moving into a new apartment and the living room is kinda small. I've created a little diagram to show it's size and how the walls are (the red outline is the wall). Will the HTCT100 be ok for my living room's shape?


I'm really on the fence about getting this or waiting until the HT-7200DH comes out. I'd like to get the HTCT100 since it's cheaper, easier to set up, and much cleaner. But I'd also like to experience full surround sound that the HT-7200DH can offer. I'm no audiophile, though. I just want pretty good surround sound that won't have my small living room looking like a server room.


Do you really miss the sounds from behind? Or is the sound from the HTCT100 good enough to do without?


Thanks again for the awesome review. Again, feel free to post more with details again!


----------



## nimbus0_0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doom878* /forum/post/13556324
> 
> 
> Thanks for the review and super thanks for the Wal Mart info. I'm going to see if my local has one so that I can see it in person.



I'm sorry, but Walmart doesn't have them in stores.









Only online.


----------



## nimbus0_0

Hey, Jchap, how did you get $100 off? I went to the Sony Financing link, but it doesn't say anything about that. I'll try to get an account with them if I can get $100 off! Is there a specific link?


Also, anyone use the HTCT100 with an AppleTV yet? If so, did it work well?


----------



## jchap31

 Link to $100 credit 


You get 12 months 0% interest and there's no end date for the $100 off:

Your first single sales receipt purchase made at a SonyStyle store, including SonyStyle.com equal or greater than $299 ("Qualifying Purchase") will automatically qualify you for a $100 Statement Credit. Statement Credit will be posted to your Sony Card Statement within 8-12 weeks from Qualifying Purchase. Offer available to new Sony Card accounts only and only one $100 Statement Credit may be earned per Sony Card account.


I'm paying 30 bucks a month until the 100 credit kicks in then i'm paying it off (getting the 299.99 system for 199 OR you can pay off the system and have 100 to play with AND it's all at 12 months no interest. Win/Win in my opinion). They are overpriced on everything else so i'm taking the credit off the sound system and then cancelling the card.


----------



## nimbus0_0

Sounds like a great plan. Thanks again for the great info.


----------



## jchap31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nimbus0_0* /forum/post/13557057
> 
> 
> WOW!
> 
> 
> Great review, Jchap31! I'd like to hear more! I'm moving into a new apartment and the living room is kinda small. I've created a little diagram to show it's size and how the walls are (the red outline is the wall). Will the HTCT100 be ok for my living room's shape?
> 
> 
> I'm really on the fence about getting this or waiting until the HT-7200DH comes out. I'd like to get the HTCT100 since it's cheaper, easier to set up, and much cleaner. But I'd also like to experience full surround sound that the HT-7200DH can offer. I'm no audiophile, though. I just want pretty good surround sound that won't have my small living room looking like a server room.
> 
> 
> Do you really miss the sounds from behind? Or is the sound from the HTCT100 good enough to do without?
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the awesome review. Again, feel free to post more with details again!



The speaker forms a horseshoe of sound in front of it so you should be fine with the couch placed where it is. I'm not an audiophile eiterh and I've never had anything but TV speakers before, so having front-and-side sound is a vast improvement for me (and for 200 bucks I can live without rear sound and wires).


----------



## Brian M

Quick question is that hdmi 1.3?


----------



## jchap31

I bought 1.3 HDMI cable from Monoprice but as far as the inputs are concerned i have no idea.


----------



## djrobsd

Yay! Mine came today! Took them 1 day to ship it from order date, then 1 day to arrive, they ship from a warehouse in Southern California, so that's why I'm getting it overnight basically.


I'll keep you all posted on how I like it. If I don't, then Fry's has the Onkyo 505 on sale for $199, and the Polk speakers for $79 a pair!!!


----------



## maley

 http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/...52921665361527 


Up for pre-sale.


----------



## Brian M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djrobsd* /forum/post/13558811
> 
> 
> Yay! Mine came today! Took them 1 day to ship it from order date, then 1 day to arrive, they ship from a warehouse in Southern California, so that's why I'm getting it overnight basically.
> 
> 
> I'll keep you all posted on how I like it. If I don't, then Fry's has the Onkyo 505 on sale for $199, and the Polk speakers for $79 a pair!!!




Reviews man yay!


----------



## Mark001

Is the sound bar specifically made to mount underneath a newer sony LCD... I have my 52w3000 hanging on the wall? Otherwise, how would it mount to a TV with no console? Thanks for helping!


----------



## darkleafar

Is it just me or has this become a "i love the CT100" thread? lol anyway, all i wanted to ask is what is the darn difference between the ss 2000 and ss2300..also what is the difference between the ss2000 and sf2000?


----------



## djrobsd

Ok, I got it all hooked up to my DivX Connected box (Similar, but much better then an AppleTV) (I haven't hooked it up to my cable box or my dvd player yet), and listening to MUSIC ONLY, I have to say that it sounds DECENT............... But the jury is still out.


It seems to best project the highs when being directly in firing range of the soundbar, meaning if you have it set up in the center of the room, and you're sitting or standing in the center, it's clearest.


It projects sound well all the way out to my balcony........ But if I'm in the kitchen in this big open room, the highs are muddy, it's very "directed" so to speak, so probably better for watching movies then listening to music while you're cooking or cleaning your house or whatever.


I also noticed it sounds a bit better with the soundbar higher up. I had it sitting down on my tv stand with the TV, and I moved it on top of the TV and it definately sounds better up high, but my TV isn't flat enough on top so I'm going to need to wall mount it if I want to keep it above my TV!


It comes with only one optical audio cable, and that's it. No HDMI.


So, if you have a cable box, DVD player, and Apple TV, you will need to buy 4 HDMI cables, and at $40 bucks a pop retail that gets expensive, but of course you can buy them REAL cheap on the internet... I forgot to order mine, so I had to go local and get screwed! LOL


I'll hook it up to movies tomorrow and see how she sounds.


----------



## Cholclate

so how are you suppose to control the sound volume? Through the TV remote? or does it come with a remote...


----------



## WRX5Spd

darkleafar,


It's not all love for the CT100. I am still very disappointed I cannot use it to switch my DVI connected lcd, that was my whole point of getting this unit. I needed a compact, inexpensive unit with 3 hdmi/dvi switching, the sound bar surround was a bonus for me.


That said, the sound was good enough to keep me from returning it due to the DVI issue and factoring in the price paid.


I am going to A/B test it in my home theater room today. I want to compare the sound against my Pioneer 1015TX and 7.1 JBL in-walls that I wired during home renovations. I'd like to see what it would be like if I didn't have the chance to run all those wires in the walls and went with just the CT100.


----------



## Brian M

Just wondering this system migt really shine in a smaller room for example.I plan it for a small bedroom so i should get best sound from this unit.


----------



## breauxman

after the reviews here, I'm seriously considering the CT100 for my home. I have a larger living room/dining room (both in one larger space instead of two smaller, separate rooms) The living room portion of this area has a taller ceiling (cathedral style) than the dining room area. Will the CT100 work for this type fo space?


----------



## maley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darkleafar* /forum/post/13563809
> 
> 
> Is it just me or has this become a "i love the CT100" thread? lol anyway, all i wanted to ask is what is the darn difference between the ss 2000 and ss2300..also what is the difference between the ss2000 and sf2000?



It's the only one you can buy right now, that's why.


I'm waiting on speaker specs for the 2300 to see the differences. The speakers on the 2000 were laughable so I hope they make some strides with them here. You can pre-order the 7200 right now but it doesn't ship till the end of the month I think. So this thread might seem one sided a bit longer.


----------



## Carsfanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maley* /forum/post/13566265
> 
> 
> It's the only one you can buy right now, that's why.
> 
> 
> I'm waiting on speaker specs for the 2300 to see the differences. The speakers on the 2000 were laughable so I hope they make some strides with them here. You can pre-order the 7200 right now but it doesn't ship till the end of the month I think. So this thread might seem one sided a bit longer.



That's what I been waiting for myself is the 2300 to see the same if the speakers are better and then the 7200 looks very promising too it has an active sub which the 2000 didn't has 1080p support and HDMI audio processing and all the component, composite and digital inputs you could want. I hope they update the 2300 to be on par with the 7200 but of course the 2300 should look better


----------



## darkleafar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maley* /forum/post/13566265
> 
> 
> It's the only one you can buy right now, that's why.
> 
> 
> I'm waiting on speaker specs for the 2300 to see the differences. The speakers on the 2000 were laughable so I hope they make some strides with them here. You can pre-order the 7200 right now but it doesn't ship till the end of the month I think. So this thread might seem one sided a bit longer.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carsfanatic* /forum/post/13566924
> 
> 
> That's what I been waiting for myself is the 2300 to see the same if the speakers are better and then the 7200 looks very promising too it has an active sub which the 2000 didn't has 1080p support and HDMI audio processing and all the component, composite and digital inputs you could want. I hope they update the 2300 to be on par with the 7200 but of course the 2300 should look better



lol, that makes sense, only one is available. Thank you carsfanatic, I had been looking for the major differences between the 2000 and the 2300, but had not been able to find it. if I understand correctly, the sf2000 is about $449-499 while the ss2000 is $300-399. does anybody know what major improvements does the sf2000 have over the ss2000? furthermore, if the ss2300 is brand new, how come is cheaper than the sf2000? so far I have seen it listed as "around $400"


----------



## Carsfanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darkleafar* /forum/post/13568052
> 
> 
> lol, that makes sense, only one is available. Thank you carsfanatic, I had been looking for the major differences between the 2000 and the 2300, but had not been able to find it. if I understand correctly, the sf2000 is about $449-499 while the ss2000 is $300-399. does anybody know what major improvements does the sf2000 have over the ss2000? furthermore, if the ss2300 is brand new, how come is cheaper than the sf2000? so far I have seen it listed as "around $400"



The SF2300 is not out yet doesn't even show on sony style. The sf2000 is out though it is more than the ss2000 because it has speaker stands for all the speakers and they are bigger than the ss2000 speakers too. The sf2000 doesn't sell in stores except sony style stores I would guess so can't attest to how they sound but if they are like the ss2000 they are crap.


I did find this on the ss2300 but nothing on the sf2300 yet.
ss2300


----------



## ddlv

Hello all -


We recently setup my grandmother with a Sony BDPS301 BluRay player and a Sony KDL46VL130 46 monitor. She has cable service from Comcast with a digital cable box, but no DVR. Everything is connected by HDMI currently.


I have wanted to add some sound, and the CT100 looks great. One overwhelming goal has been to keep the system as simple as possible.


Could you help with these questions?

We want to simplify the remotes (i.e. 1 remote). I use a Logitech Harmony 720 at my home, but my system is a little more complicated than what is described above. Do you know if we should be able to control the non-DVR cable box with one of the remotes from the Sony TV, Sony BluRay, or Sony CT100?
If we upgrade to a DVR cable box, will we still be able to control everything with that same Sony remote, or will we need another remote if we want only 1 remote.
Could you recommend a remote that will work well with the above system?
We are considering getting a computer with HDMI out to plug into this system. I'm assuming that should work fine on the 3rd HDMI in of the CT100. Any thoughts?
If we go with the computer also, I would lean toward the Logitech Harmony so we could set up activities: 1) Watch TV (or PVR); 2) Watch DVD; 3) Use computer. Would we lose anything with the Bravia Synch Features by doing that? I'm assuming the programmable remote would serve the same purpose as the Bravia Synch?


Thanks very much. Looking forward to learning more about this.


----------



## nimbus0_0

Does the HT CT100 ONLY have HDMI? My cable box has component, not HDMI. On SonyStyle, the description didn't mention the use of component cables, so I guess I'm out of luck. v.v


----------



## Raymond Leggs

I wonder how the one with the golfball sized speakers sound?


----------



## nimbus0_0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raymond Leggs* /forum/post/13575188
> 
> 
> I wonder how the one with the golfball sized speakers sound?



So do I. They would be nice, small, and out of the way...except for the wires I guess.


----------



## Cholclate

More reviews for the HT CT100 would be nice...


----------



## Brian M

Will do when i get it hopefully wed or thur


----------



## halefyre

Just got my HT CT100 yesterday. The sound quality is excellent. While I must admit, you don't get true surround sound but then again it is a sound bar. The sub really packs a punch and the system definitely improves the sound from all sources. Obviously anything in 5.1 or higher sounds better than 2.0 and as stated previously in this thread, the movie setting is the way to go.All in all I would highly recommend this system to anyone with a small to medium size room and not concerned with rear sound. Hope this helps.


----------



## nimbus0_0

Thanks Hale! ^^


----------



## Cholclate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *halefyre* /forum/post/13580120
> 
> 
> Just got my HT CT100 yesterday. The sound quality is excellent. While I must admit, you don't get true surround sound but then again it is a sound bar. The sub really packs a punch and the system definitely improves the sound from all sources. Obviously anything in 5.1 or higher sounds better than 2.0 and as stated previously in this thread, the movie setting is the way to go.All in all I would highly recommend this system to anyone with a small to medium size room and not concerned with rear sound. Hope this helps.



Hrmm you mentioned small to medium, how big of a room do you think it can "fill"?...say a 20'x20' room, some would call that medium, some big.

and how do you control the volume on this?

only if they just added a radio tuner it'd be perfecto.


----------



## djrobsd

If you're a music lover, look elsewhere. This soundbar doesn't deliver when it comes to music. If you sit right in front of it, it sounds ok for just sitting and listening to music, but it's completely flat anywhere else in the room or the house. I figured it would be lacking those crisp highs, I really feel like I've got myself a nohigh bose setup now... But I do get LOWS. That is the good thing about the system, there are great LOWS!!! The sub packs a nice punch.


For movies, I never felt like sound was coming anywhere but the front, even in MOVIE mode. It does pack a nice punch and is pretty loud on movies, but dialouge is a little week.


By the way, for those who get the system, the remote sensor is IN THE SOUNDBAR, NOT THE SUB. I felt like such an idiot, I was pointing the remote at the sub, assuming since that's where all the AV switching was, that would be where the remote sensor is, but it's actually in the soundbar.


So far, the HDMI video switching is flawless, I have yet to experience any issues, although I haven't tried my Cox Explorer 8300HD yet.










Ipod playback with the $100 extra ipod dock is nice, and sounds pretty decent, I think there is some sound enhancer, but again, it's a little on the flat side. The remote for the stereo controls ipod playback quite well, although if you want video you have to hook up a seperate cable to the tv.


For me, I think I'm going to be looking for a good deal on a pair of the Polk 60 tower speakers, and a nice receiver, although I'm not sure I'm going to find one in my price range with the full feature set of HDMI switching both audio and video through the HDMI, seems like most of the $299-399 receivers only pass through the video.


----------



## Raymond Leggs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djrobsd* /forum/post/13582190
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, for those who get the system, the remote sensor is IN THE SOUNDBAR, NOT THE SUB. I.



The durabrand 5.1 system that does not come with a receiver has the remote sensore in the sub it makes it easier because the sub is always in the middle of the stereo center.


----------



## Brian M

I thought their was surround according to this




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRX5Spd* /forum/post/13497811
> 
> 
> Black Hawk Down - scene: Super Six 1 is down
> 
> 
> After improving the placement of the sound bar and sub and setting the sound field to 'movie', there it was, full surround. The tail rotor went around me in the room. I listened to it first without video and kept track of how the movement of the rotor sounded around the room. Replayed with video and my earlier memory of how it moved with just sound matched up perfect with the video. I really can't believe how good it sounded. It may not be dedicated 7.1, but to my amateur ears, it's real close.
> 
> 
> Blade: scene: Club Blood fight
> 
> 
> Blade throws the boomerang knife around the circular room and you hear it circle around the room, right to left, very clearly around my position.
> 
> 
> More dvd's and music to follow.


----------



## rodgermorales

This is my main concern as my wife and I find ourselves constantly asking "what did he say?". At least one reviewer noted how clear it was. DJ, any feed back on this aspect of its performance?

*edit*

Oops just saw the comment- thanks


----------



## Brian M

Oh lord one guy says he can hear things around,second guy says "Dialogue comes through crystal clear, even when the score swells and there's also sound effects happening. I was surprised."

Wow talking about running the gambit.Mine should be here wed or thur so hopefully i can review this asap.Im hooking up ps3 and xbox 360.


----------



## halefyre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cholclate* /forum/post/13582068
> 
> 
> Hrmm you mentioned small to medium, how big of a room do you think it can "fill"?...say a 20'x20' room, some would call that medium, some big.
> 
> and how do you control the volume on this?
> 
> only if they just added a radio tuner it'd be perfecto.



I would consider a 20x20 to be a medium size room. My room is about 15x20 and it more than fills it. As for controlling the volume, I have it hooked up via HDMI to my Panasonic px80 and I am able to control the volume with the TV remote.


----------



## nimbus0_0

Well, I ordered my Sony 40" V3000. I might as well join the club get the HT CT100.


----------



## jchap31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *halefyre* /forum/post/13584128
> 
> 
> I would consider a 20x20 to be a medium size room. My room is about 15x20 and it more than fills it. As for controlling the volume, I have it hooked up via HDMI to my Panasonic px80 and I am able to control the volume with the TV remote.



My living room is 10' x 14'. We sit between 6-6.5 feet from the sound bar and tv and we both hear front and side sound. If you are not getting this effect, then either you are sitting too far from the sound bar or the HT-CT100 is too small of a unit for your room. I couldn't imagine the sound bar having the same effect sitting 10'+ away from it. *I'd recommend this for small living rooms and bedrooms only!*


Another demo for you. We watched "From Hell" on Blu-Ray and actually had to crank the volume DOWN from 45 to 35 and lower the Sub from +3 to 0. The dialog was crystal clear (as it was with "300" and "The Descent", both Blu-ray versions), the sound effects were once again BOOMING (love the sub) and were in full effect in front and on the sides of us.


I did try out the "game" mode on Call of Duty 4. I was not impressed (sounded canned) as does the "standard" mode. so I actually use the "music" mode for COD4 and "movie" mode for TV and Blu-rays and so far this is what sounds the best to me.


----------



## nimbus0_0

Sounds so good. My living room is pretty small, the only problem is that my cable box only has component connections, not HDMI. I don't feel like waiting until the end of the month for the HT-7200DH and another week or two after that for reviews.


Such a pickle, but I might have to wait if I want to hear cable though a new HTIB.


----------



## halefyre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jchap31* /forum/post/13584561
> 
> 
> My living room is 10' x 14'. We sit between 6-6.5 feet from the sound bar and tv and we both hear front and side sound. If you are not getting this effect, then either you are sitting too far from the sound bar or the HT-CT100 is too small of a unit for your room. I couldn't imagine the sound bar having the same effect sitting 10'+ away from it. *I'd recommend this for small living rooms and bedrooms only!*
> 
> 
> Another demo for you. We watched "From Hell" on Blu-Ray and actually had to crank the volume DOWN from 45 to 35 and lower the Sub from +3 to 0. The dialog was crystal clear (as it was with "300" and "The Descent", both Blu-ray versions), the sound effects were once again BOOMING (love the sub) and were in full effect in front and on the sides of us.
> 
> 
> I did try out the "game" mode on Call of Duty 4. I was not impressed (sounded canned) as does the "standard" mode. so I actually use the "music" mode for COD4 and "movie" mode for TV and Blu-rays and so far this is what sounds the best to me.



I did not say I couldn't hear side sound. When I said it was not true surround I was referring to the fact that you do not get the full effect offered by a multi-speaker system that provides sound in the rear. I am sitting about 7-8 ft. away and I agree that the sound is awesome but it is still not the same effect that you would get from a dedicated system but I didn't expect it to be. I am thoroughly satisfied with this system so far and it has exceeded my expectations. I am glad to hear that you are happy with yours as well and thanks for the reply!


----------



## nimbus0_0

One a scale of 1 to 10, where does the HT CT100 rank with *Sound Bars* _and_ *full 5.1 systems* of similar value/cost (under $500).


----------



## gotillu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nimbus0_0* /forum/post/13585303
> 
> 
> One a scale of 1 to 10, where does the HT CT100 rank with *Sound Bars* _and_ *full 5.1 systems* of similar value/cost (under $500).



I am also considering a single speaker solution for my family room and was looking at YSP-1100. Is there a HT-CT100 owner that can comment on the relative pros and cons between these (and/or any other single speaker systems available?)


----------



## jchap31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *halefyre* /forum/post/13585239
> 
> 
> I did not say I couldn't hear side sound. When I said it was not true surround I was referring to the fact that you do not get the full effect offered by a multi-speaker system that provides sound in the rear. I am sitting about 7-8 ft. away and I agree that the sound is awesome but it is still not the same effect that you would get from a dedicated system but I didn't expect it to be. I am thoroughly satisfied with this system so far and it has exceeded my expectations. I am glad to hear that you are happy with yours as well and thanks for the reply!



Actually I was reinforcing everything you said. My response was to the guy who said he didn't hear side sound. I have a feeling he was sitting to far from it or his room was too big.


I agree this thing is great. I saw WAY more expensive 3.1 systems and that YSP-4000 is over 1000 bucks and is bulky (and I heard you have to buy a separate sub from the reviews I read because the bass isn't so good). For 299.99 this is a steal.


----------



## Doom878

It's a good deal for $299 because it passes HDMI audio which not a lot of HTIB's in general do. The cheapest 5.1 with HDMI audio pass through is probably the S2200 for $400.


----------



## Benya1970

Hello,

Probably, someone has an information about remote control of HT-CT100.


Cheers Benya.


----------



## nm3th

^^^+1


Has anyone tried programming a Harmony remote to work with the CT100? I don't have the unit yet, but when I tried adding it to my remote, it doesn't appear that Logitech have the codes at this time.


----------



## Tony Touch

DJROB mentioned the CT100 is not very impressive with music, especially if you are not directly in front of it. Does anyone else have any opinions on its music performance?

I'm interested in this as a bedroom unit, and I listen to a lot of Comcast digital music stations when I'm doing errands upstairs.


Also- what functionality does the remote offer? Does the remote let you turn the bar/sub off for late night viewing?


----------



## gotillu

I too ordered it last night. It should be getting delivered tomorrow. Will post my experience after I have it setup.


----------



## djrobsd

Today I cranked it to the max and listened to my IPOD, at full 50 volume, with the sub at 5 (MAX)... Dionne Warwick's Greatest Hits really shows the lack of punch in this sytem, but I wouldn't consider that an audiophile kind of album since most of those tracks were recorded in the 60s and 70s, BUT... My reference for listening to that in the past was my prior room mate's Onkyo 501 receiver with 2 Polk Monitor 50 speakers, and a velodyne 10 inch sub, and it sounded a LOT better then this Soundbar does.


I also tried some other music (some brazillian lounge music, Celine Dion, and a few 70s tracks). The newer stuff seems to do better, but I just think you have to crank it too much to listen to music on the ipod. It would be nice to have more control so when you're listening to older stuff.


TV wise, I watched CSI and it does seem to do a great job with CSI, and the video quality on that show is AMAZING (not related to the Sony). The dialouge is clear and bass packs a punch in loud scenes.


We watched Kite Runner last night and the dialouge did seem a little bit low even at higher volumes.


So, I ordered 2 Polk Monitor 50's on Amazon today, and I'm negotiating a deal with a guy on Craigslist for a Onkyo 505 Receiver... And will probably return the soundbar, because I just need more from my music!


The HDMI switching on the Soundbar is FLAWLESS by the way.


----------



## halefyre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jchap31* /forum/post/13586392
> 
> 
> Actually I was reinforcing everything you said. My response was to the guy who said he didn't hear side sound. I have a feeling he was sitting to far from it or his room was too big.
> 
> 
> I agree this thing is great. I saw WAY more expensive 3.1 systems and that YSP-4000 is over 1000 bucks and is bulky (and I heard you have to buy a separate sub from the reviews I read because the bass isn't so good). For 299.99 this is a steal.



Sorry! Misunderstood who you were replying to.


----------



## darkleafar

anybody know of hdmi audio processing receiver that has wireless rear speakers?


----------



## Benya1970

Hi,

Probably, someone has an photo remote commander ( RM-AAU029 ) of the HT-CT100.


Cheers Benya.


----------



## mclaren777

*jchap31* said, "_I know you can control TV, PS3, and system with the HT-CT100 remote_" and I'm curious if that means you can control the PS3's XMB or only its standard Blu-ray controls from within the movie itself (Play, Rewind, Stop, etc).


He also said, "_I did try out the "game" mode on Call of Duty 4. I was not impressed (sounded canned) as does the "standard" mode. So I actually use the "music" mode for COD4_" and my question is: did using "Music" for games make them sound as good as you were hoping?


*djrobsd* talked a lot about listening to music on the CT100, but not so much about movie playback. I'm hoping he might correct that small oversight.










*Brian M* apparently owns both a PS3 and a 360 so I'm really curious to hear his thoughts on how games sound.


*WRX5Spd* said, "_I am going to A/B test it in my home theater room today. I want to compare the sound against my Pioneer 1015TX and 7.1 JBL in-walls_" and I'd really like to hear how the test went.


*gotillu* said, "_I too ordered it last night. It should be getting delivered tomorrow. Will post my experience after I have it setup_" and tomorrow was technically yesterday so we shouldn't be waiting too much longer.










*Stryker10* mentioned that he has a PS3 so I'm curious to know how the CT100 handles gaming (assuming he actually plays games on his PS3, of course).



And I have one final question that I think it really important: which DTS streams can the CT100 handle? Is it limited to DTS-ES, or can it also handle high-end stuff like DTS-HD?


----------



## Tony Touch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mclaren777* /forum/post/13613324
> 
> 
> And I have one final question that I think it really important: which DTS streams can the CT100 handle? Is it limited to DTS-ES, or can it also handle high-end stuff like DTS-HD?



The SonyStyle website says it supports LPCM:


"LPCM is a method of encoding audio information digitally which can have up to 8 channels of uncompressed audio. This wider bandwidth allows for high resolution audio which is closer to the original."


So it appears it will handle DTS HD MA and Dolby TrueHD if your player sends it via PCM.


----------



## Doom878

That means PS3 will allow HD audio? Awesome. I always thought you needed 7.1 to acheive DTS HD MA.


----------



## WRX5Spd

7.1 A/B Test


I did a quick A/B test with my regular system using Black Hawk Down. The basic result is this, the surround is not as complete as the 7.1 system(of course), but it was there with the CT100. If I had nothing in that room right now and I had to hang exposed wires or re-rock the walls, I'd most likely go with the CT100 instead of the current setup. Considering the 300 price, 3 HDMI switching and ease of setup, I'd start with the CT100 and live with it for a while and go from there. If I needed more, I could go for the full system later on and move the CT100 to the bedroom, where it works fine.


The CT100 needs the volume to be higher than my main system for the surround to be noticeable, but the dialogue tracks were very good with the CT100.


Music with the CT100 was flat, but I didn't buy this for music, just TV and DVDs so that's fine with me. If you want this system mainly for music, look elsewhere.


----------



## mclaren777

Thanks for getting back to us, WRX5Spd.


----------



## WRX5Spd

No problem. Juggling work and 3 little kids who like to play with the "strings with the red light coming out".


----------



## maley

This is for the 7200DH. I took this screencap of the manual:

http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/9030/7200dhoj7.jpg 


Can someone explain this to me? So at a 2 speaker setup it has


----------



## Brian M

Sorry guys for getting back late for a review.Heres the deal i just couldnt deal without having the full surround so it went back.IF you can live with the 3.1 speaker setup then its pretty good deal.I played both xbox360 and ps3 on this and it was pretty cool.It just wasnt cutting it for me in the surround department.Im thinking of getting a onkyo 605 and some speakers for surround.


----------



## mclaren777

I think I'd really like to buy a CT100 but I'm still waiting for some of the people I mentioned in post 117 to respond.










And I have another question to add to the list...


Would you guys recommend buying an extended service plan from Sony Style?


2 Year Service Plan $24.99

3 Year Service Plan $39.99

4 Year Service Plan $59.99

5 Year Service Plan $79.99


----------



## gotillu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mclaren777* /forum/post/13613324
> 
> *jchap31* said, "_I know you can control TV, PS3, and system with the HT-CT100 remote_" and I'm curious if that means you can control the PS3's XMB or only its standard Blu-ray controls from within the movie itself (Play, Rewind, Stop, etc).
> 
> 
> He also said, "_I did try out the "game" mode on Call of Duty 4. I was not impressed (sounded canned) as does the "standard" mode. So I actually use the "music" mode for COD4_" and my question is: did using "Music" for games make them sound as good as you were hoping?
> 
> 
> *djrobsd* talked a lot about listening to music on the CT100, but not so much about movie playback. I'm hoping he might correct that small oversight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brian M* apparently owns both a PS3 and a 360 so I'm really curious to hear his thoughts on how games sound.
> 
> 
> *WRX5Spd* said, "_I am going to A/B test it in my home theater room today. I want to compare the sound against my Pioneer 1015TX and 7.1 JBL in-walls_" and I'd really like to hear how the test went.
> 
> 
> *gotillu* said, "_I too ordered it last night. It should be getting delivered tomorrow. Will post my experience after I have it setup_" and tomorrow was technically yesterday so we shouldn't be waiting too much longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stryker10* mentioned that he has a PS3 so I'm curious to know how the CT100 handles gaming (assuming he actually plays games on his PS3, of course).
> 
> 
> 
> And I have one final question that I think it really important: which DTS streams can the CT100 handle? Is it limited to DTS-ES, or can it also handle high-end stuff like DTS-HD?



Finally got this thing setup with my 60 inch A3000. Setup was a breeze - as someone mentioned, about 15 minutes. The clarity of dialogs using this compared to just TV speakers is simply amazing. There is ample surround effect at about 35-40 volume . Haven't had a chance to play around too much but I think at this price point this is a keeper. Will post more when I have had chance to play around some more.


----------



## gdavismn

Here's my setup...


HD DVD to LCD via hdmi

Tivo to LCD via RCA


Speakers on LCD suck really bad...this looks like exactly what I'm looking for. Will I be able to use the Tivo still and/or watch regular tv with the ct100?


----------



## DavyF

Can somebody recommend a good, fairly reasonable DVD player to go with the ct100?


----------



## DavyF

Oh, I forgot. I have a Samsung 50" DLP. Need a DVD player and speakers for a small to medium sized room. CT 100 sounds like it will be great.


----------



## darkleafar

"Originally Posted by mclaren777:

And I have one final question that I think it really important: which DTS streams can the CT100 handle? Is it limited to DTS-ES, or can it also handle high-end stuff like DTS-HD?"


if anybody is looking around these forums and they are new to certain subjects, such as me who used to be new to the all AVR related stuff because I have never owned one before, I think is important that I post a fact here that I had to look for long and hard to make sure I was on the right track. here it is:


any receiver that is capable of accepting LPCM (usually they accept anywhere from 5.1 to 8 channels) can and will be able to give you the high end formats, dts ma and dolby truehd. it does not matter if the receiver does not say or does not have stamped somewhere on the box or on the receiver the symbols for dts ma and dolby truehd. as long as you make sure that the receiver is able to accept lpcm (watch out how many channels it accepts) you will definetely get the hd formats. although many of you already know this, there a lot of people who do not. the reason why this is possible is because any hd dvd or bluray player will and must be capable of decoding the hd audio formats on board, then outputting it as pcm to any receiver that accepts it. the difference would be that the ps3, for instance, can only do this through hdmi. (many people see this as a setback but personally I do not) other dedicated players, are gonna be able to do this with analog outputs as well.

also, I am thinking of starting another thread of "list of htib's or avr's with hdmi audio processing" because the other one was made by a new guy who posted twice last year and disappeared from the forums. the list was never updated, and therefore the thread died. anybody wanna help out with the list? thanks all.


----------



## bike-it




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian M* /forum/post/13620777
> 
> 
> Sorry guys for getting back late for a review.Heres the deal i just couldnt deal without having the full surround so it went back.IF you can live with the 3.1 speaker setup then its pretty good deal.I played both xbox360 and ps3 on this and it was pretty cool.It just wasnt cutting it for me in the surround department.Im thinking of getting a onkyo 605 and some speakers for surround.



You said that this is going back because of the lack of true surround. Is it strictly the rear surround that was the issue? Does the CT100 project the left and right sound well enough? Is there any rear surround at all? How were the high, mids, and lows on the PS3? That is my main reason I may purchase this. My TV speaker sound great but I really miss the lows and some of the lower mids. Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## Joel802

Just ordered the CT-100 from Walmart.com. I elected for site to store shipping so it may take a week or more. Oh well. Can't wait to test it out. I am sure it will do fine. I had a 5.1 system for a while there but I never got to play it very loud and I was using an optical connection. I will throw my two cents in. I already know not expect true surround but that is fine. Now I wait, like a kid for christmas.


Cheers,

Joel


----------



## Doom878




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdavismn* /forum/post/13628546
> 
> 
> Here's my setup...
> 
> 
> HD DVD to LCD via hdmi
> 
> Tivo to LCD via RCA
> 
> 
> Speakers on LCD suck really bad...this looks like exactly what I'm looking for. Will I be able to use the Tivo still and/or watch regular tv with the ct100?



I don't see why not since your Tivo is connected to the RCA. If you want the sound hooked up to the receiver you have to make sure that you have connections on the back of your TIVO (HDMI, component, composite, etc) can match up with the connection on the back of the receiver. However, if you want sound everytime you watch cable/sat then you need to turn on the receiver everytime as well.


----------



## Doom878




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavyF* /forum/post/13629055
> 
> 
> Can somebody recommend a good, fairly reasonable DVD player to go with the ct100?



I always recommend the Philips 5982 which can be purchased refurbished for $40 through philips outlet site. A quick search will direct you to the link. This DVD has an excellent upconverter to 1080p via HDMI connection. Also it has a USB connection for a hard drive and reads several formats such as Divx.


----------



## Doom878

*Brian M*,


Have you had other true 5.1 systems in the past. Is that what you are going off of?


----------



## gdavismn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doom878* /forum/post/13634728
> 
> 
> I don't see why not since your Tivo is connected to the RCA. If you want the sound hooked up to the receiver you have to make sure that you have connections on the back of your TIVO (HDMI, component, composite, etc) can match up with the connection on the back of the receiver. However, if you want sound everytime you watch cable/sat then you need to turn on the receiver everytime as well.



That's what I'm concerned about, it does not look like there are RCA's on the back of the ct100 to plug the Tivo into...correct me if I'm wrong here..but this is how I assume it would work. Tivo componant out to ct100, which I don't see, and then hdmi from ct100 to tv.... Am I missing the boat? Is there connections for RCA on the ct100? Does anyone have a series 2 Tivo set up with the ct100?


----------



## DavyF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doom878* /forum/post/13634736
> 
> 
> I always recommend the Philips 5982 which can be purchased refurbished for $40 through philips outlet site. A quick search will direct you to the link. This DVD has an excellent upconverter to 1080p via HDMI connection. Also it has a USB connection for a hard drive and reads several formats such as Divx.



Great. Thanks a lot. What do you think I should use for audio? Optical, HDMI? etc...


----------



## DavyF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doom878* /forum/post/13634736
> 
> 
> I always recommend the Philips 5982 which can be purchased refurbished for $40 through philips outlet site. A quick search will direct you to the link. This DVD has an excellent upconverter to 1080p via HDMI connection. Also it has a USB connection for a hard drive and reads several formats such as Divx.



I just purchased the Philips 5982 from Philips outlet. I am in the process of ordering the Sony CT 100. I have a 50" Samsung DLP. Hook up questions. I'm very new to this. What do I hook up to the HDMI on the TV? How many HDMI cables do I need? Any advice?


----------



## Carsfanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavyF* /forum/post/13641018
> 
> 
> I just purchased the Philips 5982 from Philips outlet. I am in the process of ordering the Sony CT 100. I have a 50" Samsung DLP. Hook up questions. I'm very new to this. What do I hook up to the HDMI on the TV? How many HDMI cables do I need? Any advice?



You need at least 2 or 1 if the Philips comes with 1. Onne to go from the Philips to the CT100 then one to go from the CT100 to the TV. Then you need hookups for anything else you may have be it optical or analog or whatever.


Would highly suggest going to www.monoprice.com if your want to find good quality cables of any kind at a reasonable price. I buy all mine from there don't get ripped off like every other place including walmart does for things like HDMI cables.


----------



## roguedog

Has anyone tried the Binaura B202 set up>? If so, how does this compare? To me, going with Sony sounds better because their QA is probably better.


Binaura has had lots of issues with their B102 but hey, if the B202 sounds awesome compared to the Sony, then it might be worth the risk.



Hmm.. also anyone demo'd the Niro systems. Just wondering how this compares.



THanks!


----------



## gotillu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdavismn* /forum/post/13640193
> 
> 
> That's what I'm concerned about, it does not look like there are RCA's on the back of the ct100 to plug the Tivo into...correct me if I'm wrong here..but this is how I assume it would work. Tivo componant out to ct100, which I don't see, and then hdmi from ct100 to tv.... Am I missing the boat? Is there connections for RCA on the ct100? Does anyone have a series 2 Tivo set up with the ct100?



I have a Tivo Series 2 connected to the TV using RCA. The DVD player and HD cable receiver are connected to the CT-100 via HDMI and then a HDMI connection from CT-100 to the TV. Finally, the optical out from TV to the CT-100. Everything works perfectly.


----------



## nm3th

Any more pics??? Especially of the soundbar (side profile) and actual setup. I'm looking into buying this in a couple days.


Thanks.


----------



## darkleafar

is the CT 100 out in B & M stores?


----------



## Oktoberfest

How Tall is the subwoofer? Sony site shows 9.7" High x 6.3" Wide. That isn't right is it?


----------



## gotillu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oktoberfest* /forum/post/13643119
> 
> 
> How Tall is the subwoofer? Sony site shows 9.7" High x 6.3" Wide. That isn't right is it?



It is more like 19.7" (just too lazy to get up and measure the actual height







).


----------



## Doom878




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdavismn* /forum/post/13640193
> 
> 
> That's what I'm concerned about, it does not look like there are RCA's on the back of the ct100 to plug the Tivo into...correct me if I'm wrong here..but this is how I assume it would work. Tivo componant out to ct100, which I don't see, and then hdmi from ct100 to tv.... Am I missing the boat? Is there connections for RCA on the ct100? Does anyone have a series 2 Tivo set up with the ct100?



Short answer:


Video

TV to Tivo via RCA (red, white, and yellow aka composites)


Audio

Tivo to CT100 via Optical (if you're Tivo has them)

From what gotillu is saying, TV to CT100 via optical to process audio. Only connect to an HDMI from TV to CT100 if you have additional items like HDMI capable DVD/Blu Ray player, PS3, etc.


----------



## gdavismn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gotillu* /forum/post/13642128
> 
> 
> I have a Tivo Series 2 connected to the TV using RCA. The DVD player and HD cable receiver are connected to the CT-100 via HDMI and then a HDMI connection from CT-100 to the TV. Finally, the optical out from TV to the CT-100. Everything works perfectly.



I see my mistake now thanks to you...I was missing the cable from the TV analog/coax(digital) back to the ct100 analog/coax.


----------



## hansong1922

Since the consensus on the CT100 trended positive, I ordered one from Abt ($296) and received it today. I installed in the master bedroom with SAT/DVR and DVD inputs and plugged it into the Sony LCD TV, all connections HDMI.


The damn thing actually works. The only problem is, I may have to get a Blu-ray player for the bedroom now.


Sound quality is infinitely better than the TV speakers, of course, and surround effect gives a nice broad sound stage, so that Lord Of The Rings sounds more like what I hear in my main home theatre.


I'm very happy with the small size and looks of the speaker bar and subwoofer. The bar sits unobtrusively on the stand in front of the TV and the subwoofer is microscopic compared to a real subwoofer yet puts out good low-end support to the bar.


No, it's neither 5.1 nor audio- or videophile quality, but then it's not supposed to be. On the other hand, it's perfect for using those cheap HDMI cables that came with your SAT receivers and other components that you were too chicken to use in your main HT setup.


Thanks to all for the information and evaluations on this product.


Good price, easy setup, unobtrusive, minimal time and resources, good performance.


Update: The "Movie" surround setting has too much emphasis on bass for me. "Music" seems to work well for everything.


----------



## thenewguy123

Well I decided to finally get some more Audio to go with my HD setup and this seems like the perfect entry item for me. I am not a big audiophile but know enough that I want more than the bascis and since I have 3 HDMI items - this seems perfect for me. Just ordered from Sony once I get it I'll post impressesion but again realize those impressios will be coming from someone who currently does even run any type of surround setup.


----------



## roguedog

Yup ordered mine form Sony. Hope to get them in the next couple days. Not hard core HT but then I spent too much on my TV and may end up needing a BRP... so this is what I got.


Thanks for all those that posted reviews. I think this is what I was looking for.


----------



## Oktoberfest

Dumb question, but how are most of you going to listen to music thru the CT100? IPOD? CD/DVD players?


----------



## Sakino

HT-SS2300 - 5.1 channel, (3) HDMI, 1000 Watts. Available summer for $400.


Does anyone know when this will be out, we are about to hit summer here soon and I might wait out or go with the Samsung.


----------



## cmccrkn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdavismn* /forum/post/13647203
> 
> 
> I see my mistake now thanks to you...I was missing the cable from the TV analog/coax(digital) back to the ct100 analog/coax.



I don't have any experience with these products, but if I were setting up your system and wanted less cabling I would consider a component to HDMI converter like they offer at www. ramelectronics. net (sorry but this is my first post so I can't link you to it).


----------



## cmccrkn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oktoberfest* /forum/post/13661876
> 
> 
> Dumb question, but how are most of you going to listen to music thru the CT100? IPOD? CD/DVD players?



That's my plan, iPod and DVD player. As soon as my new Sony Card comes I'll be ordering mine.










BTW, thanks to all for the reviews and info!!


----------



## Doom878




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oktoberfest* /forum/post/13661876
> 
> 
> Dumb question, but how are most of you going to listen to music thru the CT100? IPOD? CD/DVD players?



I have a Creative Vision M 60GB and I run it directly to my TV with the optional a/v cables. Unfortunately it won't fit into the optional iPod dock and I didn't see a/v cable connections on the receiver except for the analog white and red that I could use so no video. I imagine I will use the receiver for audio only and the TV alone when watching .avi files.


----------



## mbnzgrl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jchap31* /forum/post/13509180
> 
> 
> I am a home theater NOVICE. I have a 40" Sony Bravia XBR4 LCD TV and a PS3. I just ordered the CT100 as my home theater audio choice after reading this post after about a week of sound bar research (we have a small living room) and was wondering: how does the connections work? I currently have the PS3-to-TV via HDMI. Would I disconnect that and instead connect the PS3 to the Subwoofer via HDMI and then the sub to the TV via another HDMI? If this is the case, do I lose video quality by not connecting the PS3 straight to the TV? I was holding off on getting a soundbar until HDMI connectivity was an option. Again, I'm new to this so any help is greatly appreciated!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joel802* /forum/post/13510284
> 
> 
> You should not lose any video quality. And be sure to set your PS3 audio to HDMI. Select LPCM for the CT100 accepts it.



Hi, newb here - This will also be my set-up with the Panny 42PZ85U. My question is is this the most optimal way to connect? I know this may be a dumb question, but why can't the PS3 be connected to the TV HDMI and the soundbar to the TV HDMI? Thanks.


----------



## bill0527




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbnzgrl* /forum/post/13664733
> 
> 
> Hi, newb here - This will also be my set-up with the Panny 42PZ85U. My question is is this the most optimal way to connect? I know this may be a dumb question, but why can't the PS3 be connected to the TV HDMI and the soundbar to the TV HDMI? Thanks.



The TV cannot pass through the HD audio formats that both the receiver and the PS3 support.


----------



## buditan

OK - Maybe a silly question - but can the remote for the HT-C100 control other brands of TV? I cannot find anything on it in the manual...


----------



## Taostocks

Brand-new-newbie here....

Can anyone tell me how much the sound bar alone weighs?

I am running up to the weight limit on my TV stand and sure don't want a crash!


Thanks!


----------



## gotillu

According to the supplied manual (Page 38), the soundbar weighs 4lb 7 oz.


----------



## Oktoberfest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doom878* /forum/post/13663161
> 
> 
> I have a Creative Vision M 60GB and I run it directly to my TV with the optional a/v cables. Unfortunately it won't fit into the optional iPod dock and I didn't see a/v cable connections on the receiver except for the analog white and red that I could use so no video. I imagine I will use the receiver for audio only and the TV alone when watching .avi files.



Doom878 - thank you for the response. To understand correctly...I also have a Creative Vision M (30GB) and would simply plug the optional A/V cable to the back of the sub in the white/red connectors? When you say "receiver" are you referring to the subwoofer?


----------



## Taostocks

Wow, that was fast!

I surely do appreciate it!


And music to my ears indeed....I still have about 12 pounds before I reach the weight limit, so it looks like this little system will be winging its way to me in no time.


Really, thank you very much!


----------



## Doom878




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oktoberfest* /forum/post/13665606
> 
> 
> Doom878 - thank you for the response. To understand correctly...I also have a Creative Vision M (30GB) and would simply plug the optional A/V cable to the back of the sub in the white/red connectors? When you say "receiver" are you referring to the subwoofer?



Yes, the cable connections are behind the sub. This home theater in a box doesn't have a true receiver.


----------



## Oktoberfest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doom878* /forum/post/13666146
> 
> 
> Yes, the cable connections are behind the sub. This home theater in a box doesn't have a true receiver.



That is what I thought...thank you!


----------



## maley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sakino* /forum/post/13662199
> 
> 
> HT-SS2300 - 5.1 channel, (3) HDMI, 1000 Watts. Available summer for $400.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know when this will be out, we are about to hit summer here soon and I might wait out or go with the Samsung.



You realize Summer is June 21st right? It'll probably come out in May/June.


----------



## buditan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buditan* /forum/post/13665301
> 
> 
> OK - Maybe a silly question - but can the remote for the HT-C100 control other brands of TV? I cannot find anything on it in the manual...



Doesn't look like it's possible - although the Sharp TV does work with the CONTROL FOR HDMI sync that is on the HT-CT100... Oh well...


But interestingly the HT-CT100 does NOT turn on automatically when I play a Blu-Ray DVD even though all components are connected via HDMI. The Sharp TV DOES turn on automatically... Anyone else got this to work?


----------



## Doom878

I saw on the thread regarding the LFE processing issue that some HTIB's have of not processing. Does this HTIB suffer from that?


Also, has anyone connected it to a PS3? I'm sure that both being Sony, they should functionally normally. Anyone have feedback?


----------



## zeller70301

Hello everyone,

I was wondering if anyone in this thread has listened to the Boston Acoustics TVee Model Two in person. I am curious how it compares to this Sony HT-CT100. I know the Boston TVee is just stereo, but I'm curious about the sound quality between the two.


----------



## khedron

I've been reading this thread with a lot of interest. I'd like better sound than I get from the Sharp Aquos GP1U, but I know I'm not an audiophile, and my primary interest is watching movies & games on the PS3. I was thinking about just trying to find an old-fashioned stereo, but the HT-CT100 has a lot of appeal. I have a couple of practical questions:


1. The couch is about 8' away from the TV, which seems to be what people recommend for this system. However, there are neither left- nor right-hand walls within, oh, 12' of either side of the seating area. There is a rear wall right behind the couch. I know this matters a lot for the Yamaha pseudo-5.1 sound bars, since they have to bounce the sound off of walls in order to produce the illusion of surround, but how much of a factor is it here?


2. The PS3 connects to the TV via HDMI, but old-fashioned analog cable is currently going straight into the TV. Assuming I don't care about listening to the Daily Show in left-right surround, how many buttons on how many remotes will I need to press when switching from PS3 to TV?


Thanks!


----------



## Joel802

The HT CT100 is as easy as it gets. Just hook up your PS3 into the HDMI port of the amp/subwoofer and leave your cable box hook up directly into the tv. Remember you will need another hdmi cable going out of the subwoofer into your tv. A for how it will sound, it will definately be better than your tv speakers.


----------



## darkleafar

Just checking on this forum to see if any info on the other sony's sprouted yet..I guess not. Talking about receivers, I need help filling out the list found through the link on my sig. Any help from any possible audiophiles or knowledgeable people around here would be more than greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mclaren777

I'm really hoping that Joel802, DavyF, thenewguy123, roguedog, and buditan will eventually give us some detailed reviews on the CT100. I'd really like to know how well it performs and if they think it was worth the money.


----------



## zeller70301

There's a couple of reviews on the HT-CT100 at amazon.com


----------



## maley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darkleafar* /forum/post/13688481
> 
> 
> Just checking on this forum to see if any info on the other sony's sprouted yet..I guess not. Talking about receivers, I need help filling out the list found through the link on my sig. Any help from any possible audiophiles or knowledgeable people around here would be more than greatly appreciated. Thanks



From what I've learned the others don't look all that impressive. I'm staying away from them, increasing my budget to ~$800 and building a system.


----------



## buditan

OK still tinkering with my HT-CT100 but to summarize:


This is NOT the same as a true 5.1 or 7.1 system that has 5 or 7 speakers. It is what it is - a simple bar surround system for us that do not need or have room for the larger systems. I use it in my living room for the wife and son so they can use the Blu-ray and cable connected to the TV without learning when, how and which remotes to use... This system is simple - connect 3 HDMI inputs: BD, DVD and Cable/Satellite and output 1 HDMI to the TV (there is also an optional optical (cable included) that can connect from TV to HT-CT100). So far the remote can control only Sony Brand (at least as far as I can tell) equipment. It does have the new HDMI Control Standards built in where it can turn itself on/off and switch inputs based on the other components (all equipment have to have this standard built-in). So far I am having problems with my HT-CT100 in that it will not turn on when another component such as my Sony BD starts to play... It does though oddly enough turn-off when I shut down the other components such as my TV or BD player??? It just does not turn on when for instance I press the play button of my Sony BD like the manual said it would... It also has an input for an optional Media Port to connect components such as an iPod dock.


BTW - the built-in HDMI switcher is very good and very fast.


Now for the sound - it has 4 settings (Standard, Movie, Music or Game) - I prefer the Movie setting. The other settings sound harsh to me. The woofer is adequate for a small system - it will not blow you away - but then you should buy something bigger if you want that kind of power... The speakers are very clear and definitely better than the TV speakers. The surround is OK - I can tell something is moving from right to left or vice-versa especially on louder volumes (surround does not seem to work well on low volumes below 25). I have not detected any sound coming from behind me - remember it is a $299 Sound Bar with sub-woofer. And I can hear the sound next to me if I set it up in a small room with 4 walls - not as good in a wide open area as my living room.

For music it is adequate - but not great. You need to sit in front of the unit if you want to hear music CD's especially anything with heavy instruments (classics) - otherwise if you are walking around doing something else - it just sounds like the old stereo systems we use to have.


Setup was a breeze and usage is also a breeze - you can control the HT-CT100 from your other remotes (I setup our Comcast cable remote to control the HT-CT100 using the Sony Receiver code). The system is small enough for the sub-woofer to sit in my cabinet and the sound bar is small enough to sit front of the TV without being obtrusive. You don't need to wire 5 to 7 more speakers. So yes for me it was worth the $296 I spent. It is not an expensive home theater system and not meant to compete with such. For it's price - it is one of the better and cheaper sound bar systems.


----------



## Doom878

Here's a video from Attach of the Show

http://www.g4tv.com/attackoftheshow/...nd_System.html


----------



## rafarj

Hi guys!

Thanks for all the comments, very appreciated and helpful to make my purchase decision...









However, I would ask one question and one favor to the owners:


Does the sub-woofer internal fan make any noise at all? Or is it dead silent (I would hope it is.... ) ?


The favor: would someone be kind enough to measure the dimensions of the shipping box, I mean, W x D x H please ???


Thank you very much once again!

Cheers.


----------



## roguedog

hey all,


ok, i've had the ct100 for a few days now.


the first couple days i had it hooked up to my old tv (crt) and my dvd player. i thought the sound was ok. not great. it seemed to be missing oomph.


i got my new tv today and have hooked it up via digital output and hdmi. much better today. it's not 5.1. it's definitely fuller sound but it's "like i'm there" sound. for 299 it's pretty good stuff.


i'm not sure if i'm going to keep it since you can get a yamaha yas 70 w/ sub for a little more though i'm not sure if the sound will be better and i don't think the yas70 has all the connections like the sony does either.


still thinking about it. but bottom line is for the price it's pretty darn good. just don't go in thinking you're going to get theater sound experience.


i hope that helps someone.


----------



## Doom878

I don't know of any soundbars or 3.1 similated 5.1 systems with HDMI audio other than Sony's.


----------



## cmeshower

I have had the CT-100 for about a week now and I am impressed. I have my cable box and PS3 connected via HDMI to the sub and from the sub to the T.V. It sounds good with my cable box I have to turn it higher to sound better but with my PS3 it sounds amazing. I watched Live Free or Die Hard on Blu-ray and it blew my socks off at volume 25 to 30. I played Uncharted and it sounds great, I keep everything on Movie mode but haven't really played around with the other modes. For the price it is a fantastic system I am happy with it.


----------



## Doom878




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cmeshower* /forum/post/13701897
> 
> 
> I have had the CT-100 for about a week now and I am impressed. I have my cable box and PS3 connected via HDMI to the sub and from the sub to the T.V. It sounds good with my cable box I have to turn it higher to sound better but with my PS3 it sounds amazing. I watched Live Free or Die Hard on Blu-ray and it blew my socks off at volume 25 to 30. I played Uncharted and it sounds great, I keep everything on Movie mode but haven't really played around with the other modes. For the price it is a fantastic system I am happy with it.



That's exactly the setup I was planning. Glad to hear another positive review. Then I'll put the Wii in via optical.


----------



## Joel802

Ok I got the system yesterday and hooked it up immediately. Setup took 10 minutes from unboxing and hooking everything up. Hdmi switching is spot on. I have 3 hdmi devices hooked to the subwoofer(PS3, HD A30, and Philips region free player). All of the devices have their audio set to PCM or LPCM over Hdmi. I went ahead and set my sound mode to movie as previous reviewers said this sounded best and I set my subwoofer level to -4 db. I also have an optical (toslink) cable going from my tv to the subwoofer. So I have sound for my cable and my Wii. The only part that took long was doing a recalibration of my Hdmi input(using THX optimizer) as it now hosts 3 devices( the above aforementioned). That took a couple of hours to get them looking correct. Boom bam, lickety split every thing hooked up ready to rock.


My first test was Star Wars Episode 3, the Battle over Coruscant. At level 30 it filled my living room up with good bass and clear sound. I could hear things going across me, ships exploding, all that good stuff. Next disc was Batman Begins(HD DVD). I selected the Dolby True HD track. I started the sequence with the Tumbler in the warehouse. It sounded a little low, so I increased the volume from 30 to 35. No problems. The clarity with this track was very good. The rumble of the engine, the screeching tires, "Does it come in black"?

You already know lol. Next I tried Gran Turismo 5 Prologue on the PS3. After my first lap, my adrenaline was pumping.


I will say this, I miss my rear speakers. I had a 5.1 setup but my living room was littered with wires and the sound was loud just not very good. I live in an apartment so I didn't want to do a full upgrade until I buy a house. The clarity of sound on the HT-CT100 coupled with the robust inputs on the woofer make it a viable system. My girlfriend likes it(no wires, easy to use but then again of all the cool stuff we have, she thinks the DVR is the greatest thing ever). I give it my thumbs up. It is sexy, portable, sounds good, and is cheap. I am not an audiophile by any means and I am sure the merits or rather tech specs of this unit are debatable. This is a good solution for those who don't have alot of space or don't want to have a difficult setup. This is as easy as it gets.


Comes with remote, manual, optical(toslink cable) and the sound bar itself is wall mountable or put it on top of your tv or stand.


Hope this was helpful. Any questions just pm me.


Cheers,

Joel


----------



## chuckf1

Great post, Joel802. Very thorough and informative.


Thank you for your contribution to this thread.


----------



## buditan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rafarj* /forum/post/13699003
> 
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> Thanks for all the comments, very appreciated and helpful to make my purchase decision...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I would ask one question and one favor to the owners:
> 
> 
> Does the sub-woofer internal fan make any noise at all? Or is it dead silent (I would hope it is.... ) ?
> 
> 
> The favor: would someone be kind enough to measure the dimensions of the shipping box, I mean, W x D x H please ???
> 
> 
> Thank you very much once again!
> 
> Cheers.



No sound at all that I can hear from the fan...


The box from ABT was 45in X 12in X 27in but the actual HT-CT100 box inside that was only 35in X 10.5in X 22.5in


----------



## Joel802

I watched Alien vs Predator Requiem and used the DTS HD MA track. Very very good. With my old 5.1 all I could get out of it was the DTS core track @1.5 mbps. On this unit I got the DTS HD MA @ 4 mbps. The sound scared the living hell out of my 2 kittens. They never were scared of Spherex 5.1 system. The fidelity of this system is better than I thought. Can't wait to try some more stuff.


Cheers


----------



## mclaren777

A comment and then an important question...
I find it interesting that people aren't using the Game mode for playing videogames.
Exactly how long is the cable that connects the sound bar to the subwoofer?


----------



## Joel802

I will try the game mode with video games when I get home from work. I would say the cable that connects the soundbar to the subwoofer is at least 3 meters in length. My first impressions of this unit have been very good so far.


Cheers


----------



## CheckJV

I purchased the Sony HT-CT100 online from the Big Blue W and set it up last night. I only had an hour to do the setup and configuration but here are a few of my preliminary observations. Keep in mind that I purchased this unit to supplement/replace the poor sound from my TV and not for a full blown HT system.


Sony 52XBR4 - to CT100 via optical and HDMI.


Motorola MOXI 9022 HD DVR [Charter Cable Box] -- to TV via component cables, to CT100 via optical, No HDMI output on DVR










RCA DVD - to CT100 via HDMI


Observations:


Easy to setup, looks good, sounds much better than audio from TV speakers. Fast switching from any audio source. Full function remote (got to read the manual, uggg). I have not tested the DVD and have not hooked up my PS3, yet. My room is very big (14x28) and the CT100 fills the room with sound. I like the Standard equalization preset best. No fan noise from the CT100.


It uses a different remote code for volume than my Sony TV which I initially thought was odd. My only issue so far is that since my main audio source will be from the DVR (cable box) to the CT100 via optical, I can't control the volume on the CT100 with the DVR remote until I can match/find the remote code (which is set for my Sony TV). It should not be a big deal but it is kind of a pain. I hope that I will be able to find a code that turns on the CT100 and my TV and controls the volume on the CT100, wish me luck. Either that I'll have to find a way to control the DVR (cable box) with the CT100 remote (unlikely).


More later as time allows.


----------



## Joel802

I used the game mode on the CT100 when I was playing Gran Turismo 5. This mode works quite well, if you leave it on movie mode, it is a little louder and sounds a little over blown. So game mode is the way to go when playing games.


I tested another movie today, the almighty Blade Runner!!!! Set the track to Dolby True HD and referenced the beginning sequence with the Vangelis score. WOW. It was vibrant and lavish, with very nice lows. The dialog with Leon and Holden was very clear, as I always remembered Leon's voice sounded slightly muffled.


Ok I am done with my review of this system. I am keeping this baby. Nice, easy, convenient, and it accepts the new audio codecs. Nuff said. Sony nailed it on this one. Good price point, decent quality, and effective.


Cheers,

Joel


----------



## thenewguy123

Well finally got a chance to enjoy it after going out of town. Setup - easy as everyone has said. I am running:

Samsung HDTV

Cable through MotorolaHDDVR via HDMI

XBox360 via HDMI

DVD upconverting Phillips HDMI (probably gonna get PS3)

PS2/Wii though the TV via optical to the system


Haven't messed with DVDs yet. Sound is great, not as good as a true 5.1 but plenty for what I am looking for and the price I paid thanks to Sony's $100 off for just throwing it on their card. Used Game mode on Call of Duty 4, Forza 2 and games are TOTALLY different with the better sound.


Regular HD channels passing dolby sound great too. The NBA and NHL playoffs have been more enjoyable, looking forward to football season.


Not a huge 'audio' guy but I have been really impressed with the improvement over what the TV was giving me. I would recommend it.


----------



## perry0718

Thanks to all who have posted reviews of the CT-100.


I feel bad because I never post up here except for when I need advice. The last time was when I was buying my VIZIO, and that was like 2 years ago.


Anyway, I've gotten the go-ahead to buy the CT-100, but I have a few questions.


1. Our TV stand is not in the center of our Living Room, but in the corner. I plan on putting the sound bar on the stand in front of the TV. Does anyone have an idea as to how this will sound being in the corner of the room?


2. I have an older DVD player that has component out, but I only see mention of HDMI inputs on the CT-100. Can anyone recommend a good-quality but cheap player with HDMI outputs that I can get until I decide to take the Blu-Ray plunge?


Thanks again to everyone who has posted so far.


----------



## WRX5Spd

As to point no. 1, I have mine in the corner of the room and it sounds fine. Just make sure you have at least 12" of room from the wall to the sub.


Still enjoying my CT100, very much worth the money.


----------



## Doom878

I recommended for a cheap DVD player the Philips 5982 as it has HDMI and USB connections so you can plug in your hard drive/flash drive and play DIVX/XVID videos.


----------



## perry0718

Thanks guys! Appreciate it.


----------



## rafarj

Hi Perry!

Just a quick comment from my side.


If you decide to take the plunge on Blu-ray, I would highly recommend to get a PS3. This is just the best "gadget" I have seen and tried so far, I am totally blown away by its capabilities and power!


Cheers!


----------



## oldsoundguy

Sure wish I had found this forum first! I too have the CT100. Other gear is a Comcast box/DVR and Samsung LCD TV. Current connections are Comcast>CT100 via HDMI, then CT100 back to TV via HDMI. My question is about every review and even the manual stating that I MUST use the optical cable between the TV and the CT100. I have hooked it up every way I can find but notice no difference in performance or in remote control capabilities.


Am I missing something?


----------



## CheckJV

If I had to guess I would say that if you had an input directly to the TV (say cable TV via coax) and the audio from that source was surround encoded (anything other than mono or 2-channel stereo) the only way for the CT100 to produce the surround sound is for an optical connection from the TV back to the CT100.


Remote control capabilities via optical makes no sense to me. Altough I am not the sharpest tool in the shed.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oldsoundguy* /forum/post/13719125
> 
> 
> Sure wish I had found this forum first! I too have the CT100. Other gear is a Comcast box/DVR and Samsung LCD TV. Current connections are Comcast>CT100 via HDMI, then CT100 back to TV via HDMI. My question is about every review and even the manual stating that I MUST use the optical cable between the TV and the CT100. I have hooked it up every way I can find but notice no difference in performance or in remote control capabilities.
> 
> 
> Am I missing something?


----------



## ekimneems

I think I'm ready to pull the trigger on one of these HTCT-100s. My setup is:


- Verizon FiOS Motorola HD DVR box (HDMI)

- XBox 360 (HDMI)

- Nintendo Wii (Component)


So I'm assuming the Wii would need to hook up directly to the TV? Because the cables don't seem to split enough for me to re-route the audio to the sub. Not that I'm that concerned with the audio on the Wii.


Also, I've read in this thread that it requires a PCM/LPCM signal sent to the sub/receiver - does the 360 do this with its surround? Everyone here seems to have PS3s


----------



## Doom878

The Wii video component cables go directly to the TV. The audio goes from the Wii to the receiver. However, if the Wii is optical or analog, you have to have the same cable go from the receiver to the TV as well.


----------



## USF Bull

I saw the ss2000 on sale at best buy for $299, its on clearance i suppose to make room for the ss2300. How much of an upgrade is the 2300 over the 2000? Should I get the ss2000 now and save $100 or will the upgrades on the ss2300 be worth the wait and the extra $100?


----------



## Doom878

Did you check the SS2000 thread?


----------



## ericramz

Just a heads up, if your a sony credit card holder, and are thinking about getting the CT100, its about 100$ off at the sonyrewards store this week...


...also if my current tv doesnt have any hdmi's is this setup pretty much worthless, i am currently using component for my ps3


thanks


----------



## roguedog

Does anyone notice that sometimes the mids are a little muffled? Or maybe it's when there's a lot of sound going on that the processor can't keep up?


Like in the opening battle scene during Gladiator and Maximus shouts "Roma Vita" that it sounds totally muted and kinda under powered compared to what else is going on?


I'm playing through a PS3 and think I have it set to PCM. This was on SD not BD.


----------



## nm3th

I'm gonna take advantage of this. Having this sony card is finally paying off.


Thanks a lot for the heads up.


To answer your question, you won't be able to take advantage of the lossless audio, but you can still hook up your ps3 or other components to the digital inputs, so it's not totally worthless. Not sure how much it will matter if you already have another system, but if you're only using your tv speakers, as I was, this will be a great alternative for a cheap price.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericramz* /forum/post/13745086
> 
> 
> Just a heads up, if your a sony credit card holder, and are thinking about getting the CT100, its about 100$ off at the sonyrewards store this week...
> 
> 
> ...also if my current tv doesnt have any hdmi's is this setup pretty much worthless, i am currently using component for my ps3
> 
> 
> thanks


----------



## ch4rli3

i ordered one yesterday


signed up for a sony card, single purchase of 299up gets a $100 statement credit and 12 months no interest.


thanks guys.


----------



## DavyF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doom878* /forum/post/13703312
> 
> 
> That's exactly the setup I was planning. Glad to hear another positive review. Then I'll put the Wii in via optical.



I hooked up the ct-100 and it sounds great. Had it hooked up Charter HD-DVR to sub via HDMI. Bought a new Phillips DVD player and tried hooking it up via HDMI. Able to get sound from TV but not speaker. Can you put a step by step for my setup and I'll try it out? Again, I have a Samsung 50" DLP, Charter HD-DVR, Phillips DVD player and the CT-100. Greatly appreciate any help.


----------



## cmccrkn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericramz* /forum/post/13745086
> 
> 
> Just a heads up, if your a sony credit card holder, and are thinking about getting the CT100, its about 100$ off at the sonyrewards store this week...
> 
> 
> ...also if my current tv doesnt have any hdmi's is this setup pretty much worthless, i am currently using component for my ps3
> 
> 
> thanks



Actually, you only need to be a SonyRewards member to get the HTCT100 for $194. But you better hurry because I just bought one and they only show 21 left at that price.


----------



## Doom878




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavyF* /forum/post/13749582
> 
> 
> I hooked up the ct-100 and it sounds great. Had it hooked up Charter HD-DVR to sub via HDMI. Bought a new Phillips DVD player and tried hooking it up via HDMI. Able to get sound from TV but not speaker. Can you put a step by step for my setup and I'll try it out? Again, I have a Samsung 50" DLP, Charter HD-DVR, Phillips DVD player and the CT-100. Greatly appreciate any help.



You got sound from the TV speakers but not the receiver's speakers when you plugged it via HDMI? I'm assuming you got video so it's not a bad connection. It's probably a setting on the DVD player itself. Go to the DVD player section and check there. I don't the unit but it has been highly recommended considering its price, features, and quality.


----------



## gigaguy

Just got mine, already a card member. price was as listed above, BUT after I logged in it got even cheaper! Also stock remaining numbers are higher after I logged in.

'Deal of the Week' at Sony Rewards site. free ship.


----------



## sareenrohit

Thanks a lot. I just purchased using non-sony card for $210.01.


----------



## Doom878




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sareenrohit* /forum/post/13756134
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot. I just purchased using non-sony card for $210.01.



How did you do this?


----------



## cmccrkn

Go to SonyRewards and create an account (or sign in if you have one already). There is a link for Deal of the Week in the middle of the top of the page. Click it and the drop down will offer to show you the deal. Right now it is showing 15 left.


----------



## DavyF

Ok, i got HD-DVR to Sub via HDMI plugged into SAT.

DVD to Sub via HDMI plugged into DVD

TV Out of Sub to TV via HDMI

Getting picture and sound from my TV(charter cable) but only from CT-100 (not TV)

Getting picture but no sound from CT-100 or TV speaker on DVD.

One more question. Is it necessary to have optical cable hooked up? Was plugging optical into my DVR and something broke off on DVR and now it doesn't fit properly. Doesn't HDMI handle video and audio?


----------



## smeg36

I have a question about this system. I'm thinking about replacing my current (but outdated) 5.1 channel system. I'm wondering about how the various inputs work though. If I have 3 devices connected via HDMI (DirecTV HD-DVR, PS3, and HD-A3), can I then connect other devices to the optical inputs? Will the system just recognize which of the inputs are receiving audio? For example, can I have my HD-DVD player connected to the DVD HDMI, then have my PC connected to the DVD optical and have the system use the HDMI when my HD-DVD player is running, and optical when my PC is? Thanks.


----------



## sareenrohit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doom878* /forum/post/13757041
> 
> 
> How did you do this?



Just create a sony rewards account and while checkout there is an option which defaults to sony card, change it to master card or visa. You just wont earn any rewards.


----------



## hoeg

Thank you for pointing out the Sonyrewards deal of the week. I was looking at ordering this and with the price so good I ordered two! $194 each is an awesome price for a new model!


I also ordered using a regular visa. I don't need any more credit cards, lol. It is easy, just sign up for a rewards account and buy with any credit card. No need to sign up for a sony card.


But you have to buy it from the purchase link on the deal of the week window to get the $194 price. Going through the regular site is for buying with reward points and is 29,999 points which comes out to $299.99 (.01 per point).


Thanks again!


(only 15 left as I posted this)


----------



## nimbus0_0

I have two questions:


1) Will the HT-7200DH play uncompressed audio from a PS3 like the HT-CT100? If so, I'm going to buy it tomorrow.
http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/...52921665361527 


2) I just got my SonyCard. I have a $500 limit. Does SonyStyle.com charge tax and shipping? If so, I might be out of luck.


Thanks again for your help!


----------



## hoeg

Looks like sonystyle charges tax, but the shipping is free on that unit you asked about. But it is temporarily out of stock.


----------



## gigaguy

Again, it's even cheaper if you are a card member and log in to Sony Rewards site, the price magically drops even more, and more in stock too.


----------



## Doom878

Thanks for the info guys.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavyF* /forum/post/13757265
> 
> 
> Ok, i got HD-DVR to Sub via HDMI plugged into SAT.
> 
> DVD to Sub via HDMI plugged into DVD
> 
> TV Out of Sub to TV via HDMI
> 
> Getting picture and sound from my TV(charter cable) but only from CT-100 (not TV)
> 
> Getting picture but no sound from CT-100 or TV speaker on DVD.
> 
> One more question. Is it necessary to have optical cable hooked up? Was plugging optical into my DVR and something broke off on DVR and now it doesn't fit properly. Doesn't HDMI handle video and audio?



You'll only get sound from the CT-100 since your center channel is your CT-100. Usually TV sound is off when you have a 5.1 so you're fine there.


Did you check the settings of the DVD player? Did you check the manual? If so, then try the DVD player directly from your TV to DVD player just to make sure the sound works with just the HDMI. If it doesn't work, then I'd contact Philips ASAP as you only have a 90 day warranty and it might be a faulty unit.


HDMI handles video and audio with this player. You don't need optical for your DVR box since that's just a different means of getting audio. Your setup should only consist of 3 HDMI cables and that's it. 1 to the TV from the CT-100. And 1 each for the DVD and DVR to the CT-100.


----------



## hoeg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gigaguy* /forum/post/13760979
> 
> 
> Again, it's even cheaper if you are a card member and log in to Sony Rewards site, the price magically drops even more, and more in stock too.



What is the price and the quantities when you log in as a sony card member?


----------



## samsurd2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nimbus0_0* /forum/post/13759526
> 
> 
> Will the HT-7200DH play uncompressed audio from a PS3 like the HT-CT100?



Yes it will.


----------



## gb1200

Hey all. I just got my system yesterday. I was able to get it through the Sony employee discount. Price was $234 plus shipping. I saw there will be a similar model available at Costco soon w/ an ipod dock for about $70 dollars more.


Anyways, I haven't put it to the full test (needed extra HDMI cables) but I did try it out on my dish network HD satellite system and 42" 1080P Aquos. From quick use, I was not wholly impressed. Yes it sounded a lot better than the tv speakers but I was expecting more. The non hd channels were ok (and louder). The HD channels sounded good, but i had to increase the volume a bit more. I know that it's not true surround w/ this, but I expected a bit more simulated surround. I will try it out on my XBOX 360 tonight and see how that sounds. Also note I really didn't have too much time to play around w/ the system and didn't get to blast it because it was nighttime.


Does anyone know if there is a way to EQ it at all or is just the presets? I know you can boost the levels of the center speaker and subwoofer but anything else? Also, do I need to use the optical cable and hook that up?


----------



## Doom878

Ordered mine. Thanks for the tip guys. $227 out the door. If I would've ordered it yesterday, I would've gotten it for $20 less.


----------



## CheckJV

I have not experimented but I think the answer to all your questions would be "yes." I would guess that as long as your HDMI device is OFF then the CT100 would play the audio from the optical source connected to the same input. Even if an HDMI connection over rides the optical, you could always unplug the offending HDMI cable since the sub of the CT100 is exposed.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smeg36* /forum/post/13758622
> 
> 
> I have a question about this system. I'm thinking about replacing my current (but outdated) 5.1 channel system. I'm wondering about how the various inputs work though. If I have 3 devices connected via HDMI (DirecTV HD-DVR, PS3, and HD-A3), can I then connect other devices to the optical inputs? Will the system just recognize which of the inputs are receiving audio? For example, can I have my HD-DVD player connected to the DVD HDMI, then have my PC connected to the DVD optical and have the system use the HDMI when my HD-DVD player is running, and optical when my PC is? Thanks.


----------



## smeg36

Thanks for the reply. I'll find out for certain when it arrives. I ordered it today using the Sonyrewards website. Total cost was $187.25. I'm hoping for good things from it.


----------



## KingLion

Sony's 5.1 RHT-S10

http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/04/29...gets-detailed/


----------



## nimbus0_0

If I buy the HT 7200DH from the SonyRewards website, will I still get $100 taken off my Sony Card account? I just got a Sony Card.


----------



## smeg36

I'm just a little confused on the audio settings I should use with my PS3. I know it should be LPCM, but is that the only setting I should check for audio? I shouldn't do DD or DTS, just LPCM? What about a HD-DVD player? What is the ideal setting for HDMI audio on that? Right now I have it set to auto. What should I change it to when my HT-CT100 arrives?


----------



## mclaren777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smeg36* /forum/post/13772110
> 
> 
> I'm just a little confused on the audio settings I should use with my PS3. I know it should be LPCM, but is that the only setting I should check for audio? I shouldn't do DD or DTS, just LPCM?



I came here to ask exactly this same question.










Which of the audio options are safe to enable if I'm going straight from PS3 to CT100 via HDMI? I mostly play games with my PS3, but the odd DVD and Blu-ray gets watched as well.


----------



## mbnzgrl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gigaguy* /forum/post/13754147
> 
> 
> Just got mine, already a card member. price was as listed above, BUT after I logged in it got even cheaper! Also stock remaining numbers are higher after I logged in.
> 
> 'Deal of the Week' at Sony Rewards site. free ship.



Is this deal over? I didn't see it on the SonyStyle site.


----------



## smeg36




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbnzgrl* /forum/post/13779106
> 
> 
> Is this deal over? I didn't see it on the SonyStyle site.



The deal isn't on the Sony Sytle site, it's at http://www.sonyrewards.com . If you have a Sony credit card and a Sony Rewards account, it's $175, and there are 32 left. If you don't, it's sold out.


----------



## lew2006

It's sold out now. I jumped all over this yesterday when I read about it from the guys above (Thanks!), and didn't have to get a Sony Card for it.


It was also my birthday yesterday so it was a nice present for myself, considering I wanted this since it was announced. My parents won't allow for speakers and wire all over the room (old house not to easy to drill holes in where I would want speakers, and I didn't want to have to anyway), so this fits the bill for my PS3 and our newish 42" panny plasma.


Question for those who have it already. How long is the optical cable that comes with it, is it around 3 meters long at least? If I want to put the sub in corner of the room I need to have it at that length. I just bought two 10ft hdmi cables from monoprice as I only had the one 3ft cable from the PS3 to TV.


----------



## Joel802

Hey McLaren and Smeg. For the PS3 you will select the LPCM audio option. Just use the automatic settings when you select HDMI on the audio options, it will check the appropriate items for you. As for the HD DVD, I have the HD A30 and on the hdmi audio option I select PCM. So the decoding will be done in the player and it will be sent out as LPCM. It says it right in the manual. LPCM is the only way to fly with this unit. On the PS3 for blu ray you will get Dolby True HD, Uncompressed PCM, and DTS-HD MA. For HD DVD you will get Dolby True HD.


This system is sweet. I know it is not true surround but for the measley $300 price tag you get alot out of it. Hope this helps.


Cheers


----------



## fourseatons

The optical cable is 2.5m long.


----------



## smeg36




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joel802* /forum/post/13779750
> 
> 
> Hey McLaren and Smeg. For the PS3 you will select the LPCM audio option. Just use the automatic settings when you select HDMI on the audio options, it will check the appropriate items for you. As for the HD DVD, I have the HD A30 and on the hdmi audio option I select PCM. So the decoding will be done in the player and it will be sent out as LPCM. It says it right in the manual. LPCM is the only way to fly with this unit. On the PS3 for blu ray you will get Dolby True HD, Uncompressed PCM, and DTS-HD MA. For HD DVD you will get Dolby True HD.
> 
> 
> This system is sweet. I know it is not true surround but for the measley $300 price tag you get alot out of it. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Cheers



Thanks a lot, exactly the info I was looking for. I'm really excited to get it and try it out. It's kind of annoying that there's no way to track the status of your order through the Sony Rewards website. They say you're supposed to get an email when it ships. It also says:



> Quote:
> Please note that items may ship separately and can take approximately two weeks to ship.



Now THAT sucks. I'm going to be pissed if it takes 2 weeks before even shipping! I'm ready to call the customer service number just to check the current status.


----------



## canbc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smeg36* /forum/post/13783666
> 
> 
> 
> Now THAT sucks. I'm going to be pissed if it takes 2 weeks before even shipping! I'm ready to call the customer service number just to check the current status.



Curious if anybody has received their shipping notice yet? I ordered on wednesday and received the order confirmation. Haven't received the shipping notification email yet.


----------



## MALTVI

I have a question (new to HDTV and such)...


I'm interested in seting up the HT-CT100 w/ a PS3 and a Samsung PN42A450 or Panasonic TH42PX80U. My plan is to run the PS3 (and eventually an HD DVR) to the CT100 via HDMI and then run a single HDMI cable from the receiver to the TV. My question is, will there be any issues w/ this setup? Voice sync issues or frame rate problems?


thanks, I hope this is the right area to ask this question.


Matt


----------



## Joel802

You should be good to go no problems. PS3 set to LPCM and as for your HD DVR if you don't get sound with hdmi or lack there of use the optical connection with the supplied cable. Enjoy.


Cheers


----------



## MALTVI

Joel,


Thanks!


----------



## ericramz

ordered mine monday from sony rewards and havent got a shipping confirm yet either, hope it doesnt take two weeks, lame


----------



## smeg36

I never did receive a shipping notification email, but my CT100 did ship. I just got off the phone with customer service, phone number 1-866-556-SONY, and they gave me the FedEx tracking number. I ordered on Wednesday, it shipped Friday, and will be here next Wednesday.


----------



## dmulliga

Got mine 3 days ago for a small room. Set up no brainer. But manual is not the best.

1) HDMI from DirecTV HD to Sat input in back of unit

2) HDMI from PS3 to back of unit (BD)

3) HDMI from xbox 360 to back of unit

4) HDMI from back of unit to Sony 46 LCD

Change TV speaker settings in TV menu from TV speakers to external speakers.

Play with unit settings to suit your taste.

Perfect....wonderful...great.....

Much, much, much better than normal TV speakers.

So very glad I got this !!!

Enjoy


----------



## MALTVI

Ordered mine today. Should be here by next thursday.


----------



## mclaren777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *canbc* /forum/post/13783818
> 
> 
> Curious if anybody has received their shipping notice yet? I ordered on wednesday and received the order confirmation. Haven't received the shipping notification email yet.



I'm in the same boat as your (same day and everything). I want my notification e-mail.


----------



## Doom878

Thanks for posting the number. I never got an email either.


----------



## perry0718

Hey guys.


Got my CT-100 yesterday and got it all hooked up. I'm just running DirecTV HD and a Philips DVP3960 DVD Player into my Vizio.


So far, I'd say it's OK. I have to play around with it some more. I watched Empire Strikes Back last night and I have to say, the dialogue sounded faint in comparison to the musical score and the sound effects. I've never noticed this before so I'm thinking there's some tweaking to be done. I tried 'Standard' and 'Movie' mode. The vocals are actually louder in 'Standard' mode. The same thing happens when watching regular TV. Vocals are noticeably quieter than the ambient sound.


We don't have the system cranked (probably volume is up to around 22-25).


Does anyone have any suggestions?



UPDATE: I found that if I set my DVD player and DirecTV to send PCM audio instead of the DD 5.1, the vocal track is more audible. Has anyone else noticed this? Does the CT-100 have a problem translating the 5.1 audio into 3.1 audio?


----------



## khedron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perry0718* /forum/post/13792135
> 
> 
> UPDATE: I found that if I set my DVD player and DirecTV to send PCM audio instead of the DD 5.1, the vocal track is more audible. Has anyone else noticed this? Does the CT-100 have a problem translating the 5.1 audio into 3.1 audio?



Similar to this, I was wondering about all the recommendations to "be sure you use PCM" in this thread. If the PS3 is set to "automatic", does it not necessarily do a good job of picking the best format?


----------



## perry0718

sigh.


I've tried searching for threads dealing with this issue, but since PCM is such a broad term, I'm not having much luck. I've seen threads saying that DD 5.1 is better, and others saying PCM is the way to go.


Can someone point me to a source that explains this is plain English? I was under the impression that DD 5.1 would sound better than PCM. Probably because PCM the default setting on my satellite box and DD 5.1 was the option. If it's optional, it MUST be better, right? Right?


So to me, the PCM sounds just fine but I haven't tested any Surround effects. Now I'm just curious. Which option would most users pick? PCM or DD 5.1?


----------



## smeg36

Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I think for a DirecTV sat, DD is better because it's 5.1 and PCM is only 2-channel. However, with the PS3 or HD-DVD player, PCM is better because it will output 5.1, 6.1, or 7.1 channel audio at a higher quality and either DD or DTS.


----------



## hoeg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smeg36* /forum/post/13786288
> 
> 
> I never did receive a shipping notification email, but my CT100 did ship. I just got off the phone with customer service, phone number 1-866-556-SONY, and they gave me the FedEx tracking number. I ordered on Wednesday, it shipped Friday, and will be here next Wednesday.



Called this number today. Mine has not even shipped yet.







Ordered on Tuesday morning last week.


----------



## smeg36

Do you have the Sony card or a Sony Rewards account? I wonder if they filled orders for those who do first. I do. I'm looking forward to receiving the unit Wednesday.


----------



## cmccrkn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smeg36* /forum/post/13786288
> 
> 
> I never did receive a shipping notification email, but my CT100 did ship. I just got off the phone with customer service, phone number 1-866-556-SONY, and they gave me the FedEx tracking number. I ordered on Wednesday, it shipped Friday, and will be here next Wednesday.



Hrrrumph!! I ordered on Tuesday and got the confirmation email so called the number and mine still hasn't shipped. They gave me the "it will take up to 2 weeks" story. That's just crappy service IMO.


----------



## cmccrkn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cmccrkn* /forum/post/13799824
> 
> 
> Hrrrumph!! I ordered on Tuesday and got the confirmation email so called the number and mine still hasn't shipped. They gave me the "it will take up to 2 weeks" story. That's just crappy service IMO.



Sony must monitor this board (or my phone call spurred them to action) because I just got a Shipping Confirmation email. No tracking number was provided but better than nothing.


----------



## canbc

I also received my shipping notice about 15 minutes ago. No tracking number either.


----------



## hoeg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smeg36* /forum/post/13799764
> 
> 
> Do you have the Sony card or a Sony Rewards account? I wonder if they filled orders for those who do first. I do. I'm looking forward to receiving the unit Wednesday.



Thats what I was thinking. They probably filled the card members' orders first. I do not have a sony card.


I did just get a shipping confirmation. When I called earlier, the girl on the phone said to call back after I receive that email and they would get me the tracking numbers. So I called back after I received the email and the guy told me that they do not have access to tracking numbers but he could tell me that it shipped out today and I would get it soon. I can't believe that they do not have the capability to store the tracking numbers in there order system, or to email the tracking numbers. I hope I will see them "soon" as the guy said, lol.


----------



## rodgermorales

Just placed an order this weekend for the CT100. Plan to use this with my Panny plasma and cox cable box in the master bedroom.


I have some experience with HTIBs including owning the YSP400 and a sherwood that uses Dolby Virtual Speaker so I hope to post a detailed review once I get some testing time in.


No email for me BTW.


----------



## lew2006

I got my shipping confirmation yesterday (monday) and I ordered it last Thursday. Yeah, with tracking numbers usually included with anything I ship, you would think Sony has them and could give them to us.

But nontheless I am eagerly awaiting the goods, and my monoprice cables will be here Thursday so I hope speakers come then or soon after.


----------



## smeg36




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lew2006* /forum/post/13804729
> 
> 
> I got my shipping confirmation yesterday (monday) and I ordered it last Thursday. Yeah, with tracking numbers usually included with anything I ship, you would think Sony has them and could give them to us.
> 
> But nontheless I am eagerly awaiting the goods, and my monoprice cables will be here Thursday so I hope speakers come then or soon after.



Haha, that's funny. I ordered Monoprice cables the same day as my system too. They're both arriving tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## mclaren777

I just called Sony Rewards (1-866-556-SONY) and they said my CT100 was on the way but that I didn't receive the tracking cofirmation for some reason. I ordered it last Thursday and it should be here this Thursday.


----------



## Kenage

I have been reading this thread and am very interested in the Sony CT100. It seems like the perfect solution for me. The only question I have is that the HDMI does not work over DVI correct? I have a Sony SXRD 60", Comcast Motorola HD-DVR box, & a PS3. I know I can run the tv's audio out to the CT100 and the PS3 is easy. The question is on the Comcast box. I use the DVI out now and connect it with an HDMI-DVI converter to the HDMI input on my tv. With the Sony CT100 the audio will not work this way correct? What would I have to do for the audio from the cable box to work with the Sony CT100?


----------



## smeg36

Is this the Comcast Motorols HD-DVR you have? It says it has SPDIF optical audio out. You could connect the DVI to HDMI to your TV for video, and the optical to the HT-CT100 for audio.


----------



## Kenage

smeg36 - That is the box I have. I guess the main question was that I have to connect it that way since the Sony does not get the audio from the DVI correct? If I connect it that way do I lose any audio formats from the receiver? It would only be for cable to it is not that big of a deal but I just wanted to know.


The Sony will automatically switch the audio to the correct source even if it is not connected via HDMI correct? Thanks.


----------



## smeg36

How do you have the audio connected right now? My understanding (I've never used a setup like this) is that DVI doesn't carry audio, just video. I'm not sure what audio formats the Comcast box uses, but if it's anything like my DirecTV you won't loose any audio quality going over optical instead of HDMI. Optical can handle most formats, just not the newest HD audio formats like DD TrueHD and DTS-HD. I'm not sure about the automatic audio switching with optical instead of HDMI, I still haven't got mine.


----------



## samsurd2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kenage* /forum/post/13808110
> 
> 
> I have been reading this thread and am very interested in the Sony CT100. It seems like the perfect solution for me. The only question I have is that the HDMI does not work over DVI correct? I have a Sony SXRD 60", Comcast Motorola HD-DVR box, & a PS3. I know I can run the tv's audio out to the CT100 and the PS3 is easy. The question is on the Comcast box. I use the DVI out now and connect it with an HDMI-DVI converter to the HDMI input on my tv. With the Sony CT100 the audio will not work this way correct? What would I have to do for the audio from the cable box to work with the Sony CT100?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smeg36* /forum/post/13810317
> 
> 
> How do you have the audio connected right now? My understanding (I've never used a setup like this) is that DVI doesn't carry audio, just video. I'm not sure what audio formats the Comcast box uses, but if it's anything like my DirecTV you won't loose any audio quality going over optical instead of HDMI. Optical can handle most formats, just not the newest HD audio formats like DD TrueHD and DTS-HD. I'm not sure about the automatic audio switching with optical instead of HDMI, I still haven't got mine.



DVI absolutely doesn't carry audio, only video. smeg36 is correct that you won't lose any audio quality going over optical rather than via HDMI - it's digital so the 1's and 0's are there or they're not.


No one is broadcasting DD TrueHD, DTS-HD or even plain DTS now nor will they be for the forseeable future so no worries there. I have the DCT6412 box so I know that the only multichannel audio you're able to get from it is Dolby Digital 5.1.


I don't what connectivity the CT-100 has but if it's possible to do, your best set up will be an HDMI-DVI cable from the HD-DVR to the CT-100 and a digital audio cable (either optical or coax, DCT6412 has both flavors as outputs) from the HD-DVR directly to the CT-100.


Last word of advice: don't under any circumstances connect the digital audio output on the TV to the CT-100 and expect anything except 2 channel PCM (stereo). That output is intended to transmit Dolby Digital 5.1 that's received by the TV's built in ATSC tuner (from an antenna, for example).


----------



## lew2006

Amazingly, I got the CT100 yesterday!! It said it shipped Monday and when I got home from work yesterday, there it was on my doorstep! I don't have the hdmi cables yet so it using the optical cable from the TV to the speakers. My PS3 goes hdmi to the TV so I only 2ch audio out of the speakers right now. Though on some of the free HD channels from the cableco I get 5.1 signals being transmitted to the speakers. I cant really determine what sound mode is the best yet, I like game for playing music, and when watching Planet Earth last night I preferred it on Standard so I could hear the narrator's voice better.


I can't do to much configuring yet as it seems most of that is in an on screen display and I don't have my hdmi cables yet so I can't see it. I also want to move the sub closer to the corner of the room, right now it is up front. I will update you all on it when I get all the pieces. But I really like it so far.


----------



## ericramz

lew2006, did you order yours from sonyrewards? i still havent recieved mine, hopefully today, i also ordered an extra hdmi cable to go to the tv from monoprice *(10 foot is on sale for 3$ today)*


cost more to ship then for the cable, lol (screw monster cables btw)


----------



## lew2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericramz* /forum/post/13813521
> 
> 
> lew2006, did you order yours from sonyrewards? i still havent recieved mine, hopefully today, i also ordered an extra hdmi cable to go to the tv from monoprice *(10 foot is on sale for 3$ today)*
> 
> 
> cost more to ship then for the cable, lol (screw monster cables btw)



Yes, I got mine from Sony Rewards without a Sony credit card. Darn, I just ordered them last week at like $12 a cable.


----------



## hoeg

Just got a call from FedEx LTL. Said they will deliver my 2 packages from Sony on Friday, wanted to know what time they could deliver. At least I'll have 'em for the weekend.


----------



## Doom878

Got mine today. My 2nd HDMI is at my brother-in-law's so that I can watch HD cable via HDMI.


I don't have a PS3 yet so I'm listening to PS2 via optical. The bass def hits on Movie mode but I have a good sized family room so the surround is lacking. For $220 can't complain though.


I have to get some tape for the Wii sensor to stick on top of the bar as the bar sits on top of my DLP.


I still have to play with the settings. The sub is facing to my right since my TV's in the corner. Has anyone laid theirs flat because that's the only away I can fit in the 2 shelves under my TV?


----------



## Kenage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samsurd2* /forum/post/13810420
> 
> 
> DVI absolutely doesn't carry audio, only video. smeg36 is correct that you won't lose any audio quality going over optical rather than via HDMI - it's digital so the 1's and 0's are there or they're not.
> 
> 
> No one is broadcasting DD TrueHD, DTS-HD or even plain DTS now nor will they be for the forseeable future so no worries there. I have the DCT6412 box so I know that the only multichannel audio you're able to get from it is Dolby Digital 5.1.
> 
> 
> I don't what connectivity the CT-100 has but if it's possible to do, your best set up will be an HDMI-DVI cable from the HD-DVR to the CT-100 and a digital audio cable (either optical or coax, DCT6412 has both flavors as outputs) from the HD-DVR directly to the CT-100.
> 
> 
> Last word of advice: don't under any circumstances connect the digital audio output on the TV to the CT-100 and expect anything except 2 channel PCM (stereo). That output is intended to transmit Dolby Digital 5.1 that's received by the TV's built in ATSC tuner (from an antenna, for example).



Thanks for the help guys. I think for audio & video now I am just using the coax cable out from the box to the tv. I was not really going to use the tv audio out that often anyway so the stereo only is no big deal. I only use it when the box is recording two programs at the same time.


----------



## khedron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doom878* /forum/post/13815256
> 
> 
> I still have to play with the settings. The sub is facing to my right since my TV's in the corner. Has anyone laid theirs flat because that's the only away I can fit in the 2 shelves under my TV?



I believe the manual says you should leave 12" clear on the active (right-hand) side of the subwoofer, so I'm guessing that's probably not the configuration you want?


I've got the sub along the wall to the left of the TV with the speaker facing the count and the front of the sub facing left. That means I can't see the readout, but in the short term it beat moving the TV hutch a foot left so I could put it on the right-hand side of the TV and still have door clearance...


----------



## rodgermorales

Still waiting for delivery of my unit. Can anyone explain the wall mounting system? Is there a built in wall mount or does it need to be purchased separately like the ysp400?


Thanks


----------



## smeg36

I got mine today. I'm not totally blown away with it, but it does sound good. I have a few questions for those who have spent the time really getting to know it.


1) I've read the sub placement makes a big difference in the virtual surround. What is the ideal placement? I can put it either to the left or right of my tv. To the left is the corner of the room, but where my door is as well, so I'd have to set it at an odd angle to avoid the door. To the right is a big open space, and that's where I have it now.


2) I have my PS3 set to LPCM. Should I check or uncheck the DD and DTS settings? If I leave them unchecked, and a movie or game with DD or DTS is played, with the PS3 output it as LPCM? I just want to be sure I have the optimal settings.


Rodgermorales-The wall mounting option is just two screw holes on the back of the speaker. You can put a couple screws in the wall, and hang it on them.


----------



## livewyr25

really want to buy the ct-100 but waiting to hear a little bit more. i know its not going to be the system that really blows me away, but for $300 can i really go wrong??


----------



## Kenage

I do have another quick question and it might have been answered before. Do you have to have sub facing you to work the unit? I might want to try putting the sub behind my tv and I wondered if you can do this. Do I just need line of sight to the speaker or do I have to have the sub out in front so I can control the volume on the speaker. Thanks.


----------



## dsaewra

I just got my CT100 today and it works well with my Toshiba HD-A2.


On my Scientific Atlanta 8300 (Comcast) HD-DVR box, I'm getting no sound though. Interestingly enough, when I power off the sub, sound and video come through to my tv fine. The display has "PCM" and "HDMI" lit up. I've tried changing the digital audio output on the cable box from HDMI -> Dolby Digital -> Other and none of them work. Anyone else having issues with the same box?


----------



## Doom878




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khedron* /forum/post/13817611
> 
> 
> I believe the manual says you should leave 12" clear on the active (right-hand) side of the subwoofer, so I'm guessing that's probably not the configuration you want?
> 
> 
> I've got the sub along the wall to the left of the TV with the speaker facing the count and the front of the sub facing left. That means I can't see the readout, but in the short term it beat moving the TV hutch a foot left so I could put it on the right-hand side of the TV and still have door clearance...



I'm going to play with it when I got home in a few days and I'll let you know.


----------



## Doom878




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsaewra* /forum/post/13825671
> 
> 
> I just got my CT100 today and it works well with my Toshiba HD-A2.
> 
> 
> On my Scientific Atlanta 8300 (Comcast) HD-DVR box, I'm getting no sound though. Interestingly enough, when I power off the sub, sound and video come through to my tv fine. The display has "PCM" and "HDMI" lit up. I've tried changing the digital audio output on the cable box from HDMI -> Dolby Digital -> Other and none of them work. Anyone else having issues with the same box?



I have that same box but am not home. I'll let you know in a few days.


----------



## dsaewra

I got it working. I had to soft reset the cable box by pressing Vol -, Vol + and the Info button and after boot it works fine.


----------



## dallasjetfan

This thing looks even more simple than my current BOSE 321. It also is about 1/3 the price that I paid for it a few years ago. It should go nice with my Panny 50" and PS3 since I still live in an apartment and I want a nice clean set-up. Anyone have any ideas how it would compare to my BOSE?


----------



## Taostocks

I finally set mine up yesterday.

I am pleased. This was a good purchase.

I had to back the sub down a bit because it got a little too boom-y....+1.

I watched an NBA game on (fake HD) TNT and it was so nice to hear the announcers and the games sounds as well. Tonight we are going to watch a movie and see if we can hear the dialog just as clearly.

We have a medium size living room and the AV stuff is kinda on the left side. The sub is right under the TV and sound bar. It really does sound pretty good, in fact we are hearing things that weren't reproduced with just the TV speakers. We, like other posters here, find that the 'movie' mode is the most full sounding setting.


The only thing I wish it would do is display the menus and options on the TV screen.


Oh, we have:

40" XBR

Pioneer upscaling DVD

DirectTV HD receiver


This is not a 4k setup for sure. But I would say that it is well worth the $.

Clean and simple. Good sound and a very good price.


----------



## perry0718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Taostocks* /forum/post/13829454
> 
> 
> Oh, we have:
> 
> 40" XBR
> 
> Pioneer upscaling DVD
> 
> DirectTV HD receiver
> 
> 
> This is not a 4k setup for sure. But I would say that it is well worth the $.
> 
> Clean and simple. Good sound and a very good price.



Tao, what are you using for your audio output from your DVD and DirecTV? PCM or Dolby Digital?


Personally, I found that Dolby Digital tends to bury the vocal track in favor of ambient sound/soundtrack. PCM gives a nice mix. Curious as to what your ears are telling you.


----------



## Taostocks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perry0718* /forum/post/13829762
> 
> 
> Tao, what are you using for your audio output from your DVD and DirecTV? PCM or Dolby Digital?
> 
> 
> Personally, I found that Dolby Digital tends to bury the vocal track in favor of ambient sound/soundtrack. PCM gives a nice mix. Curious as to what your ears are telling you.



Yes, I agree with you. Decided that PCM is the better choice. And also agree that the Dolby kind of muddles the sound. Odd though, after all these years one would think that Dolby would be really on top of the issue.


This is a sweet little rig, I bet you agree!


----------



## ericramz

ok, so if i have a optical cable going from my ps3 to this, i should disable dolby?


----------



## Taostocks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericramz* /forum/post/13831005
> 
> 
> ok, so if i have a optical cable going from my ps3 to this, i should disable dolby?



If you are asking me, I would suggest that you try both settings. Then choose the one that suits your ears the best.


----------



## hoeg

Got mine today. Hooking up the set was very easy. Has a very clean look to it with everything set up. I haven't tried out all of the settings yet, just increased the center channel output all the way as dialogue in movies was being buried by other sounds. After turning up the center level output, it sounds amazing for what it is and the cheap cost of it. I am very pleased with this purchase. This is set up in a smaller room and running wires for surround speakers wasn't an option, but we still wanted some decent sound over the tv speakers. Tried a $150 RCA unit from Walmart, but had to have all of the speakers under the tv. The sound was ok, but didn't impress me too much. The RCA unit went back to the store when I ordered the Sony unit. Boy am I glad I ordered the Sony unit, because it performs higher than anticipated. The surround sound can't match a true setup with speakers behind you, but the left and right surround is great from the speaker bar. All in all I am very happy with this purchase and it sounds great with a clean minimalist look.


----------



## Doom878

Has anyone used their cable remote to program their CT-100. What is the code? I don't think the cable providers have the code yet. I have 3 remotes now between TV, box, and CT-100.


Also looking for setting suggestions. Anyone mess with the DRC?


I believe a few pages back it was mentioned that DD+, True HD, and DTS-HD were supported but the manual says it's not.


----------



## smeg36

I was able to program my DirecTV RF/IR remote to work with it. There's no way to switch the inputs, but I can turn it on and off, and turn the volume up and down with it. The remote code I used was either 31258, 31759, or 30158. I don't remember which, but it was one of those.


The HT-CT100 doesn't support TrueHD or DTS-HD. But it does work with LPCM. So you need to set your player to decode the TrueHD and DTS-HD signals, and send them as PCM. It sounds great, there is a definitely noticable quality difference between TrueHD over LPCM and regular DD.


----------



## Doom878

Are remote codes universal? Will they work for the Comcast remote? Thanks for the info and clarifying the codecs. I'd only use the remote anyways for volume an power.


Edit: I found that remote codes vary by remote. I downloaded the remote's codes and instructions for my Comcast remote. I tried all Sony audio codes. I also tried having the remote find the code and neither worked. I'm going to call Comcast to get some help.


----------



## perry0718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hoeg* /forum/post/13835727
> 
> 
> I haven't tried out all of the settings yet, just increased the center channel output all the way as dialogue in movies was being buried by other sounds. After turning up the center level output, it sounds amazing for what it is and the cheap cost of it.



I can't believe I didn't try this to solve my sound problems. I assumed that it would turn up the volume of the entire sound bar, instead of just the center channel. Once I did that using DD 5.1, everything sounds good.


----------



## smeg36




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perry0718* /forum/post/13848398
> 
> 
> I can't believe I didn't try this to solve my sound problems. I assumed that it would turn up the volume of the entire sound bar, instead of just the center channel. Once I did that using DD 5.1, everything sounds good.



Dang, that's exactly what I thought too! After moving the sound bar from the bottom of my TV to the top, and turning up the center channel, I am very impressed with the sound of this system. Originally I thought it was ok, but not spectacular. Now I really love it. Sounds amazing, especially with TrueHD output as LPCM.


----------



## Joel802

Still loving my HT CT100. Hope everyone else is too.


----------



## gigaguy

Having trouble with mine. First 2 days remote worked fine, 3nd day the unit would not turn on with the remote, I had to push the On button on the sub. Now the remote only intermittently will get any response from the C100. The remote activates my Sony TV fine. All I have connected to the C100 in an optical cable from my Apply Mini Mac. Sound works still. Is there some other cable I need hooked up? Tried other batteries and got the same sporadic response behavior. It's like it is having trouble receiving the remote signal. Neither speaker is blocked from direct view from the remote. The sensor is in the soundbar, correct?

THe speaker connection is secure on the sub. Remote worked fine the first 2 days. maybe I got a bum one.


----------



## ekimneems

After a week of use, I really love my HT-CT100 - got it hooked up with my 360 and DVR box via HDMI, Wii/TV via optical cable and it works great. My Logitech Harmony 880 picked it up instantly as well


----------



## Doom878

I'd love to get a Logitech but if I can do it for free with my cable's remote then I need to take advantage. Any Comcast users advice appreciated.


----------



## enkidu77

How much of an improvement do you guys think the CT-100 would be over the internal speakers of the Panny PZ800, which reportedly has the best internal sound of any flat panel ever. I'm trying to decide between pairing a Samsung 50A550 and the Sony CT-100, and just getting a Panny 50PZ800 for about $100 more than this combo. I really like the Sammy plasma's PQ, but I have to think the PZ800 will be even better. The fact that it has much better internal speakers than any other plasma is a big selling point as well, and makes me think I could live with just the PZ800s sound. Anyone in a similar dilemma? Any opinions? Anyone with a PZ800, or a PZ700 which has almost the same internal speakers want to chime in?


----------



## Doom878

Does it have a built in sub?


----------



## gigaguy

Figured out the problem with my CT100. Unless I aim the remote at the ceiling the sensor in the satellite speaker does not see the signal. My TV does see the signal straight on, weird.


So now I am returning it to get another set.


The set is 2 pieces, a soundbar with the 3 speakers in it and a subwoofer with the amp in it. and remote. sounds better than you'd think for the size of the soundbar, approx. 2.5" x 2.5" x 31". very compact. It sits right below my tv, actually on the TV pedestal. I have a Sony 46" XBR LCD. IT's best for movies, but music sounds okay too. Still testing it out, but having a problem with getting the remote signal to the sensor in the satellite speaker. I'm returning it for another set.


----------



## enkidu77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doom878* /forum/post/13860873
> 
> 
> Does it have a built in sub?



Nope. I'm sure this will sound better. I'm just curious by how much. Reviews so far have been very positive though. I haven't found anywhere with one set up. I'd love to give this thing a test drive to see if it sounds as good or better than the overpriced Bose Cinetech (or whatever their non-receiver unit is called), paired down 321 system.


----------



## BIG_POPPA_0880

How do you program the remote it came with to control the tv, sat reciever, and blu ray player. I went to sonys page and they did not have this remote in their list. Can you even control other components with it?


----------



## cdann08




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gb1200* /forum/post/13762785
> 
> 
> Hey all. I just got my system yesterday. I was able to get it through the Sony employee discount. Price was $234 plus shipping. I saw there will be a similar model available at Costco soon w/ an ipod dock for about $70 dollars more.



Has anyone else heard of the model going to Costco? If so, has anyone heard of any sort of time frame? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## CheckJV

I think you can only use the CT100 remote to control other components which are connected via HDMI to the CT100 AND are designed to be controlled by HDMI connection. I do not think the remote is IR programable.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIG_POPPA_0880* /forum/post/13863852
> 
> 
> How do you program the remote it came with to control the tv, sat reciever, and blu ray player. I went to sonys page and they did not have this remote in their list. Can you even control other components with it?


----------



## Doom878

You guys think this will work for this control? I'll probably have to teach it the controls but it's less than $30 shipped. I really can't afford the more expensive Logitechs.

http://www.universalremote.com/produ...l.php?model=47


----------



## perry0718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheckJV* /forum/post/13872860
> 
> 
> I think you can only use the CT100 remote to control other components which are connected via HDMI to the CT100 AND are designed to be controlled by HDMI connection. I do not think the remote is IR programable.



The remote only controls other Sony electronics. Sucks.


----------



## CheckJV

I don't know and I'm in the same boat as you. If you do buy one please report on its function.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doom878* /forum/post/13872991
> 
> 
> You guys think this will work for this control? I'll probably have to teach it the controls but it's less than $30 shipped. I really can't afford the more expensive Logitechs.
> 
> http://www.universalremote.com/produ...l.php?model=47


----------



## cmccrkn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doom878* /forum/post/13872991
> 
> 
> You guys think this will work for this control? I'll probably have to teach it the controls but it's less than $30 shipped. I really can't afford the more expensive Logitechs.
> 
> http://www.universalremote.com/produ...l.php?model=47




I can't speak for that remote but this one from Sony does the trick for me and it's cheaper at Target (note that you have to make it learn the functions of the speaker remote - they are not pre-encoded as far as I can tell):

http://www.target.com/Sony-Remote-Co...**&LNM=Primary 


BTW, got mine installed last weekend and it ROCKS. Not true surround of course but darn close. Dialog is clear and the bass is just right.


----------



## Doom878

For those who want the Sony it's $14.99 refurbed at sonystyle and $17.99 on sale at amazon.

*cmccrkn*: how was the programming for your CT-100? What are other components do you have? Please details. I can't find anyone else with a CT100 and universal remote.


----------



## CheckJV

I ordered one and I'll let you know in a week. At only 18 clams it is worth a try. If it does not work with my HT setup, I still need a decent remote for my old(er) Olevia TV in the bedroom...the factory remote is horrid.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doom878* /forum/post/13879471
> 
> 
> For those who want the Sony it's $14.99 refurbed at sonystyle and $17.99 on sale at amazon.
> 
> *cmccrkn*: how was the programming for your CT-100? What are other components do you have? Please details. I can't find anyone else with a CT100 and universal remote.


----------



## Doom878

I'm looking at the URC RF20 now as it really as come down in price. It's got superior ratings to the Sony and the URC R6 earlier discussed.

http://www.remotecentral.com/urcseries/index.html


----------



## thapharcyd

Hey everyone... So I bought the CT100 today after seeing it online. It says at wal-mart.com not sold in stores. But I was bored and thought I would check anyways, and what do ya know, there it was. 5 of them stacked high. $289. So it's worth checking locally! Sounds great. I am replacing a 6.1 Kenwood system . Surround effects are good, but obviously not the same of having physical speakers behind you. Good enough for me!


----------



## doknek

I have been thinking about getting this system mainly for movies, music & games. Here's what I have...please suggest if HT-CT100 is a good choice for me ($130 thru sonyrewards.com)

*32" Sony Wega TV* (non-HD) - with component inputs only (no HDMI)
*Pioneer DV-400V-K Multi-Format 1080p HDMI Upscaling DVD Player* - HDMI Terminal for Digital Audio/ Video Out - No optical outputs - just got it from BestBuy (could return it, if I need one with optical outputs)
*Wii* (do not really need to connect to HT-CT100, but would be good if I can)


I looked at the I/O Ports of HT-CT100 and it mostly looks like HDMI support with few component and optical ports.


Please suggest if there is a way for me to get HT-CT100 work with my current setup. I might upgrade to HDTV but thats in future


Thanks


----------



## Doom878

Just wait and see what TV you get. The system can only get cheaper and competitors are also releasing similar setups. If you plan on never doing rear speakers and want to hear better sound than your TV pick it up. Also you'll future proof your audio.


----------



## Doom878




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doom878* /forum/post/13886193
> 
> 
> I'm looking at the URC RF20 now as it really as come down in price. It's got superior ratings to the Sony and the URC R6 earlier discussed.
> 
> http://www.remotecentral.com/urcseries/index.html



Nevermind I got it to work on my Comcast remote. However, I still have the older one for my main TV as I was experimenting with my new one on my bedroom TV that has no HD. I will replace my older one this weekend and program the 3 devices accordingly. However I found 2 codes for CT-100 and I could only control power, volume, and one different thing for each code. With one code, I could control the menu and on another I can control the DVD input button. Unfortunately there was no command for the Sat (which is where my cable is plugged in). It's better than using 3 remotes and I'll only change inputs to play a game/watch a movie on my PS2, soon to be PS3 when the new 80GB comes out.


----------



## livewyr25

Quick Question, i just got the ht-Ct100 today, and when i click on the SAT input button (thats my cable box) it says 2.0 Ch. im assuming that means 2.0 channels, how do i make it 3.1??? thanks!


----------



## Doom878

It's the source of the program that you watch. Put it on a movie channel or a prime time TV show and it should say 5.1.


----------



## Tony Touch

I had planned on getting the CT-100. But based on feedback here, it doesn't look like the product I am looking for. I was hoping to use it in my bedroom as a music system (using Comcast digital music stations). However, posters here seem to say it's not great for music, and you have to be sitting right in front of it to get the best effect. If anyone has any differing opinions, please let me know.


----------



## Doom878

I'll check out the music channels tonight. I assume by your screen name you like hip hop as I do as well. The bass is great so I imagine at least the lows will hit.


----------



## tanline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doom878* /forum/post/13904097
> 
> 
> Nevermind I got it to work on my Comcast remote. However, I still have the older one for my main TV as I was experimenting with my new one on my bedroom TV that has no HD. I will replace my older one this weekend and program the 3 devices accordingly. However I found 2 codes for CT-100 and I could only control power, volume, and one different thing for each code. With one code, I could control the menu and on another I can control the DVD input button. Unfortunately there was no command for the Sat (which is where my cable is plugged in). It's better than using 3 remotes and I'll only change inputs to play a game/watch a movie on my PS2, soon to be PS3 when the new 80GB comes out.




Doom878? what codes did you use for your Comcast remote to the get the first option above (power/volume)?


----------



## Doom878

I have the instructions saved to .pdf at home but I'm at work. However, if you go to Comcast's site and search for the help on the remote, you'll find instructions on how to program it with the codes. Both worked for power and volume. However one would change the menu setting (Sleep, Dimmer, etc) and the other code would change input to DVD.


----------



## tanline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doom878* /forum/post/13924243
> 
> 
> I have the instructions saved to .pdf at home but I'm at work. However, if you go to Comcast's site and search for the help on the remote, you'll find instructions on how to program it with the codes. Both worked for power and volume. However one would change the menu setting (Sleep, Dimmer, etc) and the other code would change input to DVD.



Thanks! I think this is the one for my remote:

http://www.comcast.com/MediaLibrary/...ote_manual.pdf 


But only 1758 works for me and I had to unlock the AUX Volume button... Which button did you use to change the menu setting?


----------



## tanline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doom878* /forum/post/13924243
> 
> 
> I have the instructions saved to .pdf at home but I'm at work. However, if you go to Comcast's site and search for the help on the remote, you'll find instructions on how to program it with the codes. Both worked for power and volume. However one would change the menu setting (Sleep, Dimmer, etc) and the other code would change input to DVD.



Thanks Doom. I found it. I actually already answered with a link to the pdf - but did not know my newbie status could not do that...


Only 1758 code works for me - and I had to Volume Unlock the AUX button to get the volume to work. BTW - what key on the remote works the CT100 menu?


----------



## KingVikonidas

I NOW HAVE 4 REMOTES!!!










Panny PZ77U

PS3

Motorolla HD box (charter)

Sony HT-CT100


What can I do to consolidate? My panny remote controls my hd box and I like to use it. However, the only way to control sound is through the HT-CT100 remote. And the only way to control the PS3 is with its remote.


Its ridiculous...


----------



## Doom878




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tony Touch* /forum/post/13922076
> 
> 
> I had planned on getting the CT-100. But based on feedback here, it doesn't look like the product I am looking for. I was hoping to use it in my bedroom as a music system (using Comcast digital music stations). However, posters here seem to say it's not great for music, and you have to be sitting right in front of it to get the best effect. If anyone has any differing opinions, please let me know.



Okay I played at like volume 30 2 hip hop songs. I had to stop because the 2-week old wouldn't sleep.







I played GOD Part 3 by Mobb Deep and Talib Kweli - Hostile Gospel part 1. As I expected the bass sounded great. The highs were okay. It doesn't sound like the inside of my car that has upgraded speakers and a sub/amp but for me it's good enough.


----------



## Doom878




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tanline* /forum/post/13927494
> 
> 
> Thanks Doom. I found it. I actually already answered with a link to the pdf - but did not know my newbie status could not do that...
> 
> 
> Only 1758 code works for me - and I had to Volume Unlock the AUX button to get the volume to work. BTW - what key on the remote works the CT100 menu?



My remote takes 5 codes for the CT100. I have the silver one that says All On at the top. 31759 lets me use the Menu (by pressing Menu) while 31758 allows me to switch to DVD input (press TV/VCR). Here's a pic of my remote.

http://www.therazor.org/images/comcast_remote.jpg


----------



## tanline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doom878* /forum/post/13927942
> 
> 
> My remote takes 5 codes for the CT100. I have the silver one that says All On at the top. 31759 lets me use the Menu (by pressing Menu) while 31758 allows me to switch to DVD input (press TV/VCR). Here's a pic of my remote.
> 
> http://www.therazor.org/images/comcast_remote.jpg



Thanks Doom - looks like mine is different - it takes 4 digit codes. So 1758 will do. At least Power and Volume works...


BTW - Has anyone played around with the CONTROL FOR HDMI ? Supposedly when I press play on my BDP-S301 Player the HT-CT100 should also turn on and select the BD input... I have set all components to on for HDMI Control - but the HT_CT100 does NOT turn on when I press play on my Sony BD. I know it has to be set correctly because when I turn OFF the TV all the other components including the HT-CT100 turns off. It just won't turn on??


----------



## Doom878




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KingVikonidas* /forum/post/13927534
> 
> 
> I NOW HAVE 4 REMOTES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panny PZ77U
> 
> PS3
> 
> Motorolla HD box (charter)
> 
> Sony HT-CT100
> 
> 
> What can I do to consolidate? My panny remote controls my hd box and I like to use it. However, the only way to control sound is through the HT-CT100 remote. And the only way to control the PS3 is with its remote.
> 
> 
> Its ridiculous...



Your manual doesn't have remote codes for audio devices. Maybe you can try one of the Sony codes for the other devices. I'd call Panasonic also. If not, you can try your cable remote or you have to purchase one. The ones I mentioned in the last few pages have several favorable reviews and no more than either $25 or $50.


----------



## CheckJV

I also have a Motorola HD box from Charter but mine is the MOXI DVR. I can tell you that the remote can be programed for only ONE device other than the MOXI. So I did find a remote code that would control most of the functions on the CT100 but then I could not turn my TV on or off.










I'm hoping the Sony universal remote I have on order will solve my "remote hell." It should arrive today and was only $18 at Amazon.


BTW -- Your PS3 remote uses Bluetooth so you are stuck with no other remote options for the PS3.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KingVikonidas* /forum/post/13927534
> 
> 
> I NOW HAVE 4 REMOTES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panny PZ77U
> 
> PS3
> 
> Motorolla HD box (charter)
> 
> Sony HT-CT100
> 
> 
> What can I do to consolidate? My panny remote controls my hd box and I like to use it. However, the only way to control sound is through the HT-CT100 remote. And the only way to control the PS3 is with its remote.
> 
> 
> Its ridiculous...


----------



## Doom878

Yeah I forgot to type that. PS3 remote has one rig that I've heard of but I haven't researched much on it. I figure I won't be watching that many movies and will probably play more games with it. I just need the 80GB to come back out.


----------



## samcSony

For all those who have to many remotes my advice to them, Get the Logitech harmony One" My setup is as follows, Kdl40-xbr5, SA 8300 HD DVR, HT-CT100, Sony PS3, the 4 remotes were driving me and my wife bananas but since the Harmony One came into the picture it has been pure joy. Just the PS3 since its not IR just Bluetooth still needs the remote, do yourself a favor and get it. Also I discovered that the higher you place the Sound Bar the better it sounds.


----------



## KingVikonidas

Thanks for the quick responses guys.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheckJV* /forum/post/13929692
> 
> 
> I'm hoping the Sony universal remote I have on order will solve my "remote hell." It should arrive today and was only $18 at Amazon.
> 
> 
> BTW -- Your PS3 remote uses Bluetooth so you are stuck with no other remote options for the PS3.



Please send me a pm as to whether the Sony universal remote works for you.


I understand the PS3 part...I actually wish more devices were bluetooth instead of IR, once again Sony is ahead of the curve.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samcSony* /forum/post/13929888
> 
> 
> For all those who have to many remotes my advice to them, Get the Logitech harmony One" My setup is as follows, Kdl40-xbr5, SA 8300 HD DVR, HT-CT100, Sony PS3, the 4 remotes were driving me and my wife bananas but since the Harmony One came into the picture it has been pure joy. Just the PS3 since its not IR just Bluetooth still needs the remote, do yourself a favor and get it. Also I discovered that the higher you place the Sound Bar the better it sounds.



Do you have to constantly change inputs on the remote to control the different devices i.e. switching to CT-100 to change sound, then switch back to SA 8300 to change the channel?


----------



## samcSony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KingVikonidas* /forum/post/13930430
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick responses guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please send me a pm as to whether the Sony universal remote works for you.
> 
> 
> I understand the PS3 part...I actually wish more devices were bluetooth instead of IR, once again Sony is ahead of the curve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have to constantly change inputs on the remote to control the different devices i.e. switching to CT-100 to change sound, then switch back to SA 8300 to change the channel?



No you don't need to change anything, the Harmony One works on an 'activity system' meaning that with the push of a single touch screen button it will switch on the TV switch on the AV RECIEVER and set all the correct inputs for you. Just on touch of a button will do it ALL.


----------



## KingVikonidas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samcSony* /forum/post/13931890
> 
> 
> No you don't need to change anything, the Harmony One works on an 'activity system' meaning that with the push of a single touch screen button it will switch on the TV switch on the AV RECIEVER and set all the correct inputs for you. Just on touch of a button will do it ALL.



Very cool, I will have to pick one up.


----------



## hayesri

Has anyone found a source for the CT100 in Canada other than the Sony stores. They've got the msrp jacked up $100 over the U.S. prices and I hate that game. I was hoping Future Shop or Best Buy would pick it up but so far they haven't.


----------



## ekimneems

Does anyone else have any problems with audio latency? Rock Band on the 360 w/ the HT-CT100 is unplayable even after doing manual calibration.


----------



## enkidu77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekimneems* /forum/post/13934474
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have any problems with audio latency? Rock Band on the 360 w/ the HT-CT100 is unplayable even after doing manual calibration.



Wow, that sucks. Is that normal? Is there a fix?


----------



## dallasjetfan

I am looking at the CT-100 to replace my Bose 321. I want something that is clean looking with minimal wires and pretty good sound. I live in an apartment so 5 speakers is out of the question for me. I would like something that will work with my PS3 for bluray's and some games, but also work with my Directv receiver. Hopefully, this will be a good purchase for me. As long as it sounds as good as the Bose, I will be very happy because I just need something as good with more updated features such as HDMI. Do the Harmony remotes work with this system? Also, can this be mounted on the wall?


----------



## armistead

Has anyone encounter this problem. I just got the system and hooked up my PS3, Cable and HD-DVD player to it. Everything works fine except the HD-DVD player. I have it running into the HDMI slot marked "DVD". If I play a regular dvd, there is no problem. When I run an HD-DVD, there is video but no sound. I tried a different HDMI cable as well as trying to run the player in the slot marked BD player. Same results. Any help would be greatfully appreciated.


----------



## zeller70301

Circuit City & Wal-Mart has the CT-100 on their web sites.


----------



## YOTR

I am really considering replacing my current 3.1 setup with this one. I like the sound of my current system but the size and wires are starting to get to me along with my wife. We also have 2 very young children so I am thinking of minimizing even more. I have tried pretty much every speaker bar made and the main issue I had was that it wasn't worth it for the price. The Polk Surroundbar was great but definitely isn't worth the premium that they ask for it. This one sounds more in my line of thinking so I am considering it. Is this system worth considering for a medium sized living room? It doesn't have to shake the roof as I can't crank it like the old days with kids now but I do want it to sound good. I am only running 3.1 now so I am used to not hearing complete surround. I currently have a Pioneer 5080, PS3, XBOX 360, and Dish/DVD player. Thoughts?


----------



## cmccrkn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doom878* /forum/post/13879471
> 
> 
> For those who want the Sony it's $14.99 refurbed at sonystyle and $17.99 on sale at amazon.
> 
> *cmccrkn*: how was the programming for your CT-100? What are other components do you have? Please details. I can't find anyone else with a CT100 and universal remote.



The programming was pretty straightforward. I have a Direct HD DVR, Toshiba DVD-R, Samsung Plasma and Wii. You have to select the appropriate component for all controls but volume which can be set so that using the volume control always works the Audio component. The DVD-R and Sat receiver go to the speaker via HDMI and the Wii is hooked to the TV with component cable and I have to switch to TV for it.


Also, I think music sounds really good on my system. The room is 14 X 20 and we have the TV and speaker on the 14' wall. My chair is about 17' away.


----------



## mclaren777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekimneems* /forum/post/13934474
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have any problems with audio latency? Rock Band on the 360 w/ the HT-CT100 is unplayable even after doing manual calibration.



I just played Rock Band last night (PS3-->CT100-->SXRD via HDMI) and everything worked fine.


How do you have everything connected?


----------



## mclaren777

I have all of my components connected to the CT100 via HDMI and then it goes off to my KDS-60A3000. I have the soundbar sitting on top of the TV, and while I'm fairly pleased with it so far, I really wish I could allow the TV speakers to output some volume (to give the sound field some vertical balance) but I'm starting to fear that's not an option.


So did I just miss something in the settings menu?


----------



## khedron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekimneems* /forum/post/13934474
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have any problems with audio latency? Rock Band on the 360 w/ the HT-CT100 is unplayable even after doing manual calibration.



My wife & I are playing Rock Band on the PS3 on hard mode, and haven't noticed any problems. The CT-100 is plugged into the "Game" port on the Sharp Aquos, which is supposed to have a slightly lower latency than the normal HDMI ports on the TV, as I understand it, but I can't tell you if that matters.


----------



## smeg36




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *armistead* /forum/post/13939345
> 
> 
> Has anyone encounter this problem. I just got the system and hooked up my PS3, Cable and HD-DVD player to it. Everything works fine except the HD-DVD player. I have it running into the HDMI slot marked "DVD". If I play a regular dvd, there is no problem. When I run an HD-DVD, there is video but no sound. I tried a different HDMI cable as well as trying to run the player in the slot marked BD player. Same results. Any help would be greatfully appreciated.



I'm using it with my HD-A3, and it works great with both DVDs and HD-DVDs. What audio settings do you have set on the HD-DVD player? I have the HDMI audio set to PCM.


----------



## ekimneems

Hmm, I am using an XBox 360 with a Samsung LN46A550 - are you using the "LCD" default settings or did you calibrate manually? I've tried both and I just can't get it to sync up right.


----------



## armistead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smeg36* /forum/post/13944782
> 
> 
> I'm using it with my HD-A3, and it works great with both DVDs and HD-DVDs. What audio settings do you have set on the HD-DVD player? I have the HDMI audio set to PCM.



I had it set for PCM but there was no sound with the HD-DVD. I switched it to bitstream and I have sound. I don't know why the PCM will not work.


----------



## smeg36

Which HD-DVD player are you using? What movie were you watching? Both of those could have an effect, although I'm not positive. With bitstream audio, you won't be getting the higher quality audio with DD TrueHD and DTS-HD audio. But if it doesn't work over PCM, it doesn't matter if you can use TrueHD when there's no audio.


----------



## YOTR

Anyone using the CT100 in a living room? If so, how does it stack up sound wise? I currently have a 3.1 setup but am thinking about downsizing to minimize the wires and clutter. I have gone through quite a few sound bars so I was wondering how it compared. The polk surround bar was somewhat disappointing considering how much it cost. To me it wasn't worth it considering I still needed to buy a sub and receiver (which brought the cost to over a grand). Thanks in advance!


----------



## Doom878

I have it in my living room. I'm not sure the size of the room off the top of my head but length-wise I have a double sliding glass door (4 panels). From the corner where it's at to the opposite corner it's still sounds good to me. However I'm not an audiophile and can't put it too loud since I have young children. The question you should ask yourself is if you should spend $300 to hide wires. This system is more convenience with the minimal wires and HDMI selection.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doom878* /forum/post/13953622
> 
> 
> I have it in my living room. I'm not sure the size of the room off the top of my head but length-wise I have a double sliding glass door (4 panels). From the corner where it's at to the opposite corner it's still sounds good to me. However I'm not an audiophile and can't put it too loud since I have young children. The question you should ask yourself is if you should spend $300 to hide wires. This system is more convenience with the minimal wires and HDMI selection.




Thanks for the response. It think for me my main goal is to keep the setup clean and simple. I know there will still be some wires showing but I definitely like the fact that I wouldn't have to have near as many. Plus I wouldn't need a receiver which would be nice. I also can't crank the sound very loud because of children so it doesn't have to shake the roof. I do want it to sound good though but I understand it's limits at the $300 price level. I really like all of the features especially the HDMI inputs and the lossless audio compatibility. I just worry it is going to sound like a tin can







. I tried to audition it but no one around me has it for sale yet. I would have to blind buy it online.


----------



## Doom878

I saw them in my Wal Mart but not set up. Not sure about the Best Buys, CC's, and their competitors.


----------



## armistead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smeg36* /forum/post/13947552
> 
> 
> Which HD-DVD player are you using? What movie were you watching? Both of those could have an effect, although I'm not positive. With bitstream audio, you won't be getting the higher quality audio with DD TrueHD and DTS-HD audio. But if it doesn't work over PCM, it doesn't matter if you can use TrueHD when there's no audio.



I'm using an A-30. I tried Batman Begins, Troy and the Matrix. No sound when I had it on PCM.


----------



## gigaguy

It's more for looks than for sound IMO. Sound is not bad, but only a few steps above my TV speakers (Sony 46XBR2) which has pretty good sound. Surround effect is okay, but somewhat minimal. I find there is not much separation. Music is smoother sounding and there is more bass than my TV speakers. I'd say it sounds like a $200 system, so $200 for the speakers/amp, and $100 for the hdmi/switching etc.


I got it on 30% discount and I don't expect too much from it. I'm okay with it for my use.

ps- I had to return mine for repairs tho, problem with the remote and/or sensor. Haven't got the replacement yet. no problems with the speakers or amp.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gigaguy* /forum/post/13954993
> 
> 
> It's more for looks than for sound IMO. Sound is not bad, but only a few steps above my TV speakers (Sony 46XBR2) which has pretty good sound. Surround effect is okay, but somewhat minimal. I find there is not much separation. Music is smoother sounding and there is more bass than my TV speakers. I'd say it sounds like a $200 system, so $200 for the speakers/amp, and $100 for the hdmi/switching etc.
> 
> 
> I got it on 30% discount and I don't expect too much from it. I'm okay with it for my use.
> 
> ps- I had to return mine for repairs tho, problem with the remote and/or sensor. Haven't got the replacement yet. no problems with the speakers or amp.




Wow, not much better than your tv speakers? That is something I would have to consider then as I thought it would at least compete somewhat with the other sound bar type systems available. I have a Pioneer 5080 and it's speakers are decent but I would want something more than a few steps above them. It doesn't have to be mind blowing but I want it to have a little power. My friend has it (in another state) and he said it was very impressive for the cost. Then again though he didn't have anything before so this is his first home theater in a box.


----------



## gigaguy

Well most people seem quite happy with it and give it higher marks. It gets louder than the TV for sure, but not that discrete. I think the Sony XBR2 TV I have sounds pretty good, but it has better separation cause the 11 watt speakers are about 4 feet apart in the side bezels.


I don't play it very loud either. To get max sound out of the Sony soundbar the volume has to be high. It's better for movie sound than music IMO. Maybe I'm too picky on it but it's about halfway between a separates speaker set and my TV speakers.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gigaguy* /forum/post/13955882
> 
> 
> Well most people seem quite happy with it and give it higher marks. It gets louder than the TV for sure, but not that discrete. I think the Sony XBR2 TV I have sounds pretty good, but it has better separation cause the 11 watt speakers are about 4 feet apart in the side bezels.
> 
> 
> I don't play it very loud either. To get max sound out of the Sony soundbar the volume has to be high. It's better for movie sound than music IMO. Maybe I'm too picky on it but it's about halfway between a separates speaker set and my TV speakers.




I wonder how it compares to other soundbars available? I really wish someone would post what it sounded like compared to the polk or yamaha surround bars. That would give me a better interpretation of what it sounds like in regards to the competition. I really appreciate your comments because it does give me an idea of what to expect overall. I really like the features as I said before but I really wish I could find some place locally that had it set up to listen to.


----------



## jokerfish

Ok, Im planning on picking this up and hopefully it will satisfy my needs. Im not an audiophile, so I just wanted something small and compact but good enough for my living room. Its a medium sized living room but is connected to the kitchen/dining room without walls so hopefully that wont be a problem. The thing im wondering is how to connect my 360 to this thing. I have my 360 currently hooked up with VGA since mine doesnt have HDMI. I was wondering if I could just buy the optical cable and connect it from the 360 to the speakers (as in like the DVD opt. outlet)?


I wanted to also connect my PS3 to it as well, so maybe I can enjoy my movies some more.....


----------



## jokerfish

Also, I have the Scientific Atlanta 4200HD Cable Box and it has a digital out for audio. Would I just need a coaxial cable and plug it in directly to the back of the CT-100?

Sorry but Im a bit thick, how would you get the sound to some from the TV if you wanted to? Would I just leave the regular audio cables in the tv with the Coax cable still in the speakers?


Im really thinking about getting this....


----------



## YOTR

I just sold my 3.1 setup so I definitely need to make a decision on this system soon. It's either this or another type of surround bar. Hopefully people will keep the impressions coming.


----------



## sneathoid

I live in an small/medium apt/condo and my main objective is to use my lap top computer to drive my stereo system. Currently I have the Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 as my speakers. They sound good but I'm thinking of returning them and opting to have a complete home theater / stereo set-up for my TV, x-box and music (lap top). Is the Sony CT100 a good choice for this application? Theater surround sound is not importantant to me and based on my reading of the reviews, playing music should be the last reason to purchase this system. Does anyone know how House music would sound??? If the CT-100 is as good or better than the Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 computer speakers, then for $100 or so more, its worth having more connectivity options for my TV, etc. On the other hand perhaps an Onkyo 505 receiver and Polk Monitor 50 speakers that someone else suggested would be the smarter choice for what I'm looking for?


Thanks in advance for any advice...


----------



## canbc

I've had mine for 2 weeks. I have a PS3 and Motorola HD PVR hooked up via HDMI. XBox is hooked up via optical.


I find the sound quality varies a lot depending on the source. 2.0 coming from a television broadcast sounds marginally better than my TV speakers (50PX75U). 5.1 from a Blu-ray disc or a PS3 game sounds much much better. The sound feels like it's coming from much larger speakers with good separation between left and right. The sub comes alive.


The virtual surround effect is okay. I like to think of it more as 3D sound instead of surround sound if that makes any sense. It gives a more directional effect to sound rather than enveloping you in it. You can feel the sound "moving" in front of you but I haven't felt as if there was sound coming from behind me.


As other people have posted, Movie mode gives the fullest sound. I don't find the other modes nearly as good. It also sounds better at higher volumes. The bass is stronger and the "virtual surround" effect is more noticeable.


Overall, I think it's a great solution for my apartment. 3 HDMI ports, no need to run speaker wire around the room, sub-woofer, no external amp required, all for $200.


----------



## CheckJV

I purchased the Sony RMVL600 Universal Remote for use with:


Sony XBR4 TV

Sony HT-CT100

Motorola MOXI DVR Cable Box (Charter)

RCA DVD

Sony VCR


I was able to use preset codes to program the remote for all devices except the MOXI which I had to teach the commands. The remote functions properly and is easy to teach. It is made of cheap plastic and is not a ergo design. However, for $18 (at Amazon) I now have one remote in place of 5. Sure beats the $100+ remote options. One word of caution is that I did not try every feature of the CT100 with the remote, only on/off and volume which was what I needed.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cmccrkn* /forum/post/13876162
> 
> 
> I can't speak for that remote but this one from Sony does the trick for me and it's cheaper at Target (note that you have to make it learn the functions of the speaker remote - they are not pre-encoded as far as I can tell):
> 
> http://www.target.com/Sony-Remote-Co...**&LNM=Primary
> 
> 
> BTW, got mine installed last weekend and it ROCKS. Not true surround of course but darn close. Dialog is clear and the bass is just right.


----------



## Doom878




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jokerfish* /forum/post/13958995
> 
> 
> Also, I have the Scientific Atlanta 4200HD Cable Box and it has a digital out for audio. Would I just need a coaxial cable and plug it in directly to the back of the CT-100?
> 
> Sorry but Im a bit thick, how would you get the sound to some from the TV if you wanted to? Would I just leave the regular audio cables in the tv with the Coax cable still in the speakers?
> 
> 
> Im really thinking about getting this....



joker,


Just connect your opticals for the cable box and Xbox360 to the optical connections on the CT100. Then lower the volume all the way on the TV so that you only hear the receiver. Just remember which input to switch it to for each system. Hook up your PS3 using one of the HDMI connections.


----------



## Doom878

I know most mention watching movies to hear the sound quality. I've been playing God of War 1 and 2 on my PS2 and I have to turn it down it's so loud. Not to mention the sound effects and ground tremoring sound fantastic. The CT100 definitely improves the whole experience.


----------



## steveww48




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *canbc* /forum/post/13960292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I think it's a great solution for my apartment. 3 HDMI ports, no need to run speaker wire around the room, sub-woofer, no external amp required, all for $200.



canbc:

Where did you find the CT100 for $200? Is this the regular $300 price with the $100 first-time credit for using a Sony credit card or did you get this at retail for a $200 price?


----------



## canbc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steveww48* /forum/post/13961214
> 
> 
> canbc:
> 
> Where did you find the CT100 for $200? Is this the regular $300 price with the $100 first-time credit for using a Sony credit card or did you get this at retail for a $200 price?



It was the deal of the week on sonyrewards.com. No signup for the sony credit card was necessary. Looks like the deal is over, though.


----------



## jokerfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doom878* /forum/post/13960893
> 
> 
> joker,
> 
> 
> Just connect your opticals for the cable box and Xbox360 to the optical connections on the CT100. Then lower the volume all the way on the TV so that you only hear the receiver. Just remember which input to switch it to for each system. Hook up your PS3 using one of the HDMI connections.



Thanks for the answers.


Im going to order this from Amazon since there's no tax and free shipping.

Theres really no where else that I can find cheaper for now....Too bad I didnt see this thread 2 weeks ago...


----------



## Ayrios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hayesri* /forum/post/13933682
> 
> 
> Has anyone found a source for the CT100 in Canada other than the Sony stores. They've got the msrp jacked up $100 over the U.S. prices and I hate that game. I was hoping Future Shop or Best Buy would pick it up but so far they haven't.



I am interested in this too.


----------



## Doom878

walmart.com?


Man, Sony needs to pay my ass.


----------



## jokerfish

Man, I forgot that Amazon was about to charge Tax in NY so I had to cancel my current order and then use up my Amazon Prime free trail to get this thing to me before June 1st.


If its shipped out before Junes 1st theres no tax.....

Kinda sucks but at least I got in before Tax...


----------



## Ayrios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doom878* /forum/post/13962781
> 
> 
> walmart.com?
> 
> 
> Man, Sony needs to pay my ass.



But walmart.*ca* doesn't have it.


----------



## jokerfish

You know what i just noticed? The Sony retail price for this is $299.99.

Amazon says $399.99 with 25% off making it $299.99

They arent actually taking anything off from the retail price.

I think theres some complaining to do....


----------



## Ayrios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jokerfish* /forum/post/13963286
> 
> 
> You know what i just noticed? The Sony retail price for this is $299.99.
> 
> Amazon says $399.99 with 25% off making it $299.99
> 
> They arent actually taking anything off from the retail price.
> 
> I think theres some complaining to do....



Doesn't all retailers raise their prices before a big sale and than give us a "big" discount?


----------



## YOTR

Okay, I just bit the bullet at Amazon. I signed up for Amazon prime for a month. Can't beat overnight shipping for $3.99. It should be here Friday. I might need to buy another HDMI cable off of monoprice this weekend but I think I still have an extra one at home. I will give impressions once it arrives.


----------



## hayesri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ayrios* /forum/post/13963158
> 
> 
> But walmart.*ca* doesn't have it.



Ya, it really burns my bacon. The landed cost has to be exactly the same in Vancouver or Seattle, but Sony gets to charge 100 bucks more in Vancouver. I 'conversed' with a guy at one of the SonyStyle stores about it and his reply was 'things cost more in Canada'. I then gave him example after example of how that just wasn't true. He just shrugged his shoulders. Not really much he can do he's just a sony drone.


----------



## jokerfish

Wow...Amazon shipping really is awesome. My item shipped already and its out there coming. Delivery date is estimated for tomorrow and I wouldnt be surprised since right now its in Pennsylvania (im in Brooklyn, NY)


The sad thing is, Ill have to wait an extra couple of days before I hook it up since im waiting on some cables from Monoprice


----------



## viziodood

Anyone know the size of the sub? i.m guessing 6in.


----------



## YOTR

I was hoping I was going to make the cutoff time at Amazon to get it today but it looks like I will get it tomorrow. I went ahead and ordered a few new hdmi tartan cables from blue jeans cable. I like monoprice but I hate that they only offer hdmi cables with ferrite cores in the 28 awg range. Hopefully I will get them by Saturday/Monday.


----------



## jokerfish

I just received my Box and I hate that I have no cables to set this thing up with










I could just attach it to the TV for now, but whats the fun in that when I want my PS3 to go into it as well......


Now to wait for those monoprice cables.


YOTR: Whats the difference between the Tartan cables and the ferrite core cables? Im not tech savvy but I thought all HDMI cables operated the same?


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jokerfish* /forum/post/13969855
> 
> 
> I just received my Box and I hate that I have no cables to set this thing up with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could just attach it to the TV for now, but whats the fun in that when I want my PS3 to go into it as well......
> 
> 
> Now to wait for those monoprice cables.
> 
> 
> YOTR: Whats the difference between the Tartan cables and the ferrite core cables? Im not tech savvy but I thought all HDMI cables operated the same?



Honestly nothing. They are the exact same cables. The ferrite cores sometimes weigh down the cable and can cause the connection to become lose on certain connections. I had one I used on my xbox 360 about a year ago and sometimes it would come loose. Also I don't have a lot of clearance behind each of my consoles so I needed the cable to be able to bend pretty quickly and not be blocked by a ferrite core immediately. The ones I got at blue jeans are just stright 28 AWG hdmi cables without the cores. They were about the same price as monoprice and offered a little cheaper shipping. I hope I get them by Saturday but I bet it will be Monday. I actually have a couple of old HDMI cables around the house that I may use as temporary ones until the order arrives.


----------



## jokerfish

Ok, thats good to know.


Also, I just took out the system and I must say, this thing is very sleek and compact.

Im trying to connect the TV to the Sub by just hooking up the optical cable, but Im not getting any sound. Either i obviously did something wrong or...I have to play around with the settings on my TV. It doesnt even show up on the Sub screen saying Optical or Coa.


EDIT: Ok Still, have no idea what im doing wrong......


I have the sony 40v2500 TV and the scientific atlanta 4200HD box. That and the wii are connected to the TV through component cables and now I hooked up the optical cable from the TV into the Sub unit....


Nothings coming out from it.


----------



## esscuseme

Got this puppy(HT-CT100) today, took about 15mins to install. So far liked it but need to explore more options. My observation of bluray movies mostly depends on which movie you are watching


As mentioned by others, HDMI switching is flawless.


1st try - Cars bluray - not happy

Realized that Ps3 output was in bitstream and changed to LPCM


2nd try - Cars bluray - ok

3rd try - AVP bluray - Audio quality - SIMPLY AMAZING

4rth try - ICE age (DVR) - very good


Will watch more movies before i decide to keep or not.


For $299 this is turning out to be excellent piece of equipment.


----------



## nm3th




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jokerfish* /forum/post/13971828
> 
> 
> Ok, thats good to know.
> 
> 
> Also, I just took out the system and I must say, this thing is very sleek and compact.
> 
> Im trying to connect the TV to the Sub by just hooking up the optical cable, but Im not getting any sound. Either i obviously did something wrong or...I have to play around with the settings on my TV. It doesnt even show up on the Sub screen saying Optical or Coa.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Ok Still, have no idea what im doing wrong......
> 
> 
> I have the sony 40v2500 TV and the scientific atlanta 4200HD box. That and the wii are connected to the TV through component cables and now I hooked up the optical cable from the TV into the Sub unit....
> 
> 
> Nothings coming out from it.



The TV does not pass audio through the optical cable for sources other than its internal tuner. It will not convert analog (component) input to digital (optical) output. To get sound from your SA 4200HD, you will need to hook up using the coaxial port. For the wii, you can hook up the audio using the composite (red/white).


Wii: video -> TV component in

audio -> CT100 composite (TV L/R)


4200HD: video -> TV component 2 in

audio -> CT100 coaxial (SAT COAX)


----------



## jokerfish

Ahh...thanks for that.


Glad I picked that up as well from Monoprice.

Ok so what about the 360? Will that be able to pass the audio through without a problem with the Optical cable?


EDIT: Got it hooked up to the 360 and boy does it sound good. Have no regrets getting this simple system at all. The bass does sound good and was unexpected.


----------



## Doom878




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *esscuseme* /forum/post/13972340
> 
> 
> Got this puppy(HT-CT100) today, took about 15mins to install. So far liked it but need to explore more options. My observation of bluray movies mostly depends on which movie you are watching
> 
> 
> As mentioned by others, HDMI switching is flawless.
> 
> 
> 1st try - Cars bluray - not happy
> 
> Realized that Ps3 output was in bitstream and changed to LPCM
> 
> 
> 2nd try - Cars bluray - ok
> 
> 3rd try - AVP bluray - Audio quality - SIMPLY AMAZING
> 
> 4rth try - ICE age (DVR) - very good
> 
> 
> Will watch more movies before i decide to keep or not.
> 
> 
> For $299 this is turning out to be excellent piece of equipment.



If you go to the Blu Ray Software section, you'll see which movies have the best rating for Video and Audio that way you know which movies to use to calibrate and/or show off.


----------



## hamnio

Hello everyone, I am definitely interested in purchasing a HT-CT100 because it seems just right for my apartment, but I wanted to know if there is any possibility of expanding the initial speaker setup. I plan on adding something simple like a pair of JBL CST55 2-Way, Dual 5" (130mm) Floorstanding Loudspeakers to the left and right sides of my TV respectively. So I want to know if it's possible to add said speakers to the HT-CT100 or do I have to buy an AVR (or whatever type of receiver I may need) of some sort to pull of this configuration. Your assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hayesri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hamnio* /forum/post/13976214
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I am definitely interested in purchasing a HT-CT100 because it seems just right for my apartment, but I wanted to know if there is any possibility of expanding the initial speaker setup. I plan on adding something simple like a pair of JBL CST55 2-Way, Dual 5" (130mm) Floorstanding Loudspeakers to the left and right sides of my TV respectively. So I want to know if it's possible to add said speakers to the HT-CT100 or do I have to buy an AVR (or whatever type of receiver I may need) of some sort to pull of this configuration. Your assistance would be greatly appreciated.



I don't own one but by looking at the pictures of the back, and reading the manual I'd have to say that the ct100 is not expandable. I did find the RHT-S10 on the sony site which is a different soundbar that claims to do 5.1 audio. But there are only 3 speakers visible in the bar and there are no pictures that show any additional speakers (or sub). Anyone know anything about that setup?


----------



## esscuseme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doom878* /forum/post/13976093
> 
> 
> If you go to the Blu Ray Software section, you'll see which movies have the best rating for Video and Audio that way you know which movies to use to calibrate and/or show off.



Thanks







Btw, i watched couple of standard DVD movies, the sound is not as good as bluray


----------



## CheckJV

I'd look at different product for expansion possibilities. The CT100 is a stand alone piece of hardware.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hamnio* /forum/post/13976214
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I am definitely interested in purchasing a HT-CT100 because it seems just right for my apartment, but I wanted to know if there is any possibility of expanding the initial speaker setup. I plan on adding something simple like a pair of JBL CST55 2-Way, Dual 5" (130mm) Floorstanding Loudspeakers to the left and right sides of my TV respectively. So I want to know if it's possible to add said speakers to the HT-CT100 or do I have to buy an AVR (or whatever type of receiver I may need) of some sort to pull of this configuration. Your assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## YOTR

Well mine arrive today from amazon and I set it up tonight. I found a couple of old HDMI cables to use until my new ones from Blue Jeans cable come in. First impressions are this is an amazing little setup for $300 considering what you are getting. I have owned just about every kind of sound bar and I can honestly say that Sony has delivered a product that could easily sell for a couple hundred more. The surround sound isn't that great but it still sounds impressive when watching blu-rays or gaming. The sub packs quite a punch to although I already had my first case of it rattling a little bit. To it's defense, I had I Robot up pretty loud. I am very impressed how loud it can play before it reaches it's limits. The HDMI switching works great and I have only noticed a slight pop during switching (for the sound) or a white/colored flash when returning to the PS3 menu. From what I understand all of that is normal especially with HDMI switching. The unit is built really well especially for $300. Honestly I am very happy with it especially with how much I payed for it. I doubt I would of payed $500 but it's a steal at this point. So thumbs up so far. I still have to tweak everything tomorrow and hide the wires better.


A couple of questions. What audio settings do I need to have on my PS3 so I know that I am getting lossless audio? My sound keeps showing PCM on the display on the CT100 but I do notice it states DTS-HD or Dolby HD when the movie is playing if I hit the display button on the PS3 remote. Does that mean it is accepting that audio?


I currently have the sub off to the right of the tv. I read where it needed to have a foot clearance on the right side of the sub. How does everyone else have it setup? Did you give it the recommended clearance? Do you have it on the left side of your tv? I am just trying to get the best placement to hide the wires from the kids.


----------



## rexb610

Hi everyone, i've been researching a lot on home theater systems and the CT100 seems to fit the one i'm looking for. Affordable and no rear wires. I just wanted to check if this will work on my living room? Especially to those who already own one. My concern is the surround sound may only be enjoyed by viewers up front and not on the sides. This will be my first HT system.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2537467521
​


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rexb610* /forum/post/13983346
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, i've been researching a lot on home theater systems and the CT100 seems to fit the one i'm looking for. Affordable and no rear wires. I just wanted to check if this will work on my living room? Especially to those who already own one. My concern is the surround sound may only be enjoyed by viewers up front and not on the sides. This will be my first HT system.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2537467521
> ​




Honestly the surround sound isn't that great on the system. I think that's why it is marketed as a 3.1 system. It is decent but I get the same sound/imaging if I sit off to the side when I tried it this morning. It is more like front surround sound with pretty good separation. It sounds great though and as a person that has used a 3.1 setup for years, it wasn't a big adjustment for me. For $300, it's a steal. Don't think, just buy it







. If you buy it from Walmart/CC, you can always return it if you don't like it.


----------



## jokerfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/13983279
> 
> 
> I currently have the sub off to the right of the tv. I read where it needed to have a foot clearance on the right side of the sub. How does everyone else have it setup? Did you give it the recommended clearance? Do you have it on the left side of your tv? I am just trying to get the best placement to hide the wires from the kids.



I have the sub of to the right as that is the only place I am able to put it anyways. But I do have more than the required 12". The whole right side of the sub is empty space since my living room is connected to the kitchen without any walls.

So far, there doesnt seem to be problem with the setup I have. I really wish I could try it out in more positions but the limited space I have means I can't.

Still sounds pretty good though.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jokerfish* /forum/post/13992998
> 
> 
> I have the sub of to the right as that is the only place I am able to put it anyways. But I do have more than the required 12". The whole right side of the sub is empty space since my living room is connected to the kitchen without any walls.
> 
> So far, there doesnt seem to be problem with the setup I have. I really wish I could try it out in more positions but the limited space I have means I can't.
> 
> Still sounds pretty good though.




I have also decided to just keep it on the right side. My son has not noticed it yet which is a plus







. After spending a couple of days with it, I am very impressed. I got my cables in from blue jeans cable and everything is working great. I just need to tweak the settings on my tv for the HDMI connection I am using. I need to find a common ground settings wise for the xbox 360/ps3. I normally hate these proprietary HTIB's but sony honestly did a great job. For once, they didn't over price something







.


----------



## Doom878




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheckJV* /forum/post/13872860
> 
> 
> I think you can only use the CT100 remote to control other components which are connected via HDMI to the CT100 AND are designed to be controlled by HDMI connection. I do not think the remote is IR programable.



I don't remember if this was answered but does the CT-100 remote control the PS3 Blu Ray controls?


----------



## Joel802

With the increasing popularity of Sony's HT-CT100 I think it is time we make a separate thread for it with a FAQ, tips and setup procedures. What do you guys think? I'm for it.


Cheers


----------



## gigaguy

Someone did post a thread but they used 'CT-100' as the model name, not exactly right.

Can it be renamed?


actually this thread name-

Sony CT-100 Info, Reviews, Etc. - (by perry0718)


----------



## MrBones

Everyone seems to be talking about the CT-100. What about the 7200DH? Is it worth it? I don't think it has an IPod dock (which makes me a little sad). I'm thinking of picking one up. Are there any major downsides or reasons why I should pass this up?


I've got my XBox going through component video and audio right now, but I can use the digital audio.


I've got the Wii going through component


and I've got my PS3 going through HDMI.


----------



## CheckJV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doom878* /forum/post/14002600
> 
> 
> I don't remember if this was answered but does the CT-100 remote control the PS3 Blu Ray controls?



The CT100 remote control is IR and the PS3 remote is Bluetooth...so no is the answer but.....


I wonder if the PS3 is controllable via HDMI on the CT100...? Anybody?


I may experiment this weekend if I do not find the answer on the web.


----------



## Doom878

What do you mean by controllable via HDMI?


I answered my own question in the main CT-100 thread. You'd have to buy the Blu Wave remote that comes with an IR dongle vai USB. Then you throw away that remote and use a universal remote that can pick up IR and program the PS3 for everything but power.


----------



## CheckJV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doom878* /forum/post/14010926
> 
> 
> What do you mean by controllable via HDMI?



Check out this link and scroll down to the section on CEC.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI 


I'm not sure if Sony has integrated "BRAVIA Theatre Sync" into the PS3 (doubtful) but they are using it on other equipment.


----------



## Doom878

Does the TV have to be Sony as well to work?


----------



## CheckJV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doom878* /forum/post/14011854
> 
> 
> Does the TV have to be Sony as well to work?



In theory, any CEC-enabled box should be able to control/communicate with any other CEC-enabled box. But you know how manufacturers are..."industry standard" may not quite be as "standard" as it should be for the control language.


The CT-100 is setup for CEC control of any box you connect to it (via HDMI) and you can turn that feature on or off from the HDMI control menu. The CEC control definately works between my Sony TV and the Sony CT-100. I'll find out if the CT-100 can control the PS3 via CEC this weekend, but as I said, I am doubtful.


----------



## Doom878

So CEC somehow can override the fact that the Sony only receives Bluetooth signals?


----------



## CheckJV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doom878* /forum/post/14018307
> 
> 
> So CEC somehow can override the fact that the Sony only receives Bluetooth signals?



CEC has nothing to do with the receipt of an Over The Air (OTA) command from a remote control. It is the passing of commands from one box to another via the HDMI cable. It does not matter how a box receives a command to pass on to the next box. It could be via its own remote or by pushing a button on the box itself (e.g. the "play" button on a DVD player). I can't explain it any better than the text and example in the Wiki.


----------



## Doom878

No I understand now. The question is now why wouldn't the PS3 accept the Bravia link?


----------



## zeller70301

There's finally a review up on CNET of the CT100.


----------



## smeg36




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zeller70301* /forum/post/14026981
> 
> 
> There's finally a review up on CNET of the CT100.



Thanks for posting that, I went and read it. In addition to it making me feel better about my purchase because of the good review it received, I picked up an important piece of information. I had turned my center channel up to 5 because the voices can be drowned out at lower volumes. In the review they point out that the higher your center channel gain it, the less the virtual surround works. I turned it back down, and noticed a HUGE difference. I had turned the center channel up the day I got it, and was pleased with the quality of the sound, but disappointed with the virtual surround. Now I'm very satisfied with both.


----------



## jokerfish

Huh...I didnt know that about the Center channel. I lowered mine as well.


Great read though. Now hopefully that review will stop my dad's pointless whining about it not sounding good.


----------



## sareenrohit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smeg36* /forum/post/14027473
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting that, I went and read it. In addition to it making me feel better about my purchase because of the good review it received, I picked up an important piece of information. I had turned my center channel up to 5 because the voices can be drowned out at lower volumes. In the review they point out that the higher your center channel gain it, the less the virtual surround works. I turned it back down, and noticed a HUGE difference. I had turned the center channel up the day I got it, and was pleased with the quality of the sound, but disappointed with the virtual surround. Now I'm very satisfied with both.



Even I read it today. Will try as soon as I go home. Hopefully I will also experience the difference.


----------



## mclaren777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekimneems* /forum/post/13934474
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have any problems with audio latency? Rock Band on the 360 w/ the HT-CT100 is unplayable even after doing manual calibration.



I think I may have solved your problem: *make sure A/V Sync is turned off*.


I accidentally turned it on the other night and I failed-out on the drums for the first time ever.


----------



## mclaren777

I have all of my components connected to the CT100 via HDMI and then it goes off to my KDS-60A3000. I have the soundbar sitting on top of the TV, and while I'm fairly pleased with it so far, I really wish I could allow the TV speakers to output some volume (to give the sound field some vertical balance) but I'm starting to fear that's not an option.


So did I just miss something in the settings menu?


----------



## Doom878

I have it the same way above my TV and I'm just used to it.


----------



## Kenage

You do not have enough room to put it in from of the tv?


----------



## OlgaJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mclaren777* /forum/post/14029266
> 
> 
> I really wish I could allow the TV speakers to output some volume (to give the sound field some vertical balance) but I'm starting to fear that's not an option.



With my Mitsubishi DLP, I turned the AVR control to "off" on the TV (not sure what terminology your TV uses) which allowed me to switch the TV to the TV speakers. In the meantime if the CT100 is on, it also works. However, in that case, you have to control the volume of the TV and the volume of the Sony with 2 different sources.


----------



## mclaren777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OlgaJ* /forum/post/14032732
> 
> 
> With my Mitsubishi DLP, I turned the AVR control to "off" on the TV (not sure what terminology your TV uses) which allowed me to switch the TV to the TV speakers. In the meantime if the CT100 is on, it also works. However, in that case, you have to control the volume of the TV and the volume of the Sony with 2 different sources.



Are you going CT100-->TV via HDMI or TV-->CT100 via TOSLINK?


----------



## OlgaJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mclaren777* /forum/post/14033604
> 
> 
> Are you going CT100-->TV via HDMI or TV-->CT100 via TOSLINK?



I'm HDMI with everything.


----------



## FinalFist

I became interested in the HTCT100 from reading all of the reviews here.


For an economical theater setup, I am thinking about buying either the yamaha NS-SP1600 5.1 speaker set with a separate receiver, the bottom line Sony HT-DDWG700 boxed system, or the HTCT100. Which do you guys think would be better overall? I really like the idea of no cords/easy setup of the Sony sound bar, but if the quality would be a lot better with the 5.1 systems I think I would go for those. What do you think? I would be using it for a dorm room, so not a whole lot of space to fill.


----------



## jokerfish

Well, since your in this sony thread, I cant help but suggest the Sony CT100


For a small dorm room, you wouldnt need a lot anyways. This little thing is not only cheap, but is space saving and works really really well. I would suggest tracking one down to listen to before you purchase though and try to compare between your choices.


But if you were to blind buy this system, it wouldnt do harm as it is a fantastic piece of equipment for a relatively low cost.


If you have anymore questions, I suggest redirecting them to the CT100 thread. That way we can neaten up this thread.


----------



## mclaren777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OlgaJ* /forum/post/14033615
> 
> 
> I'm HDMI with everything.



Cool. That means the CT100 isn't withholding the audio stream from your TV.


Now I just need to figure out what to change on my TV. What does AVR stand for?


----------



## kdob

All this talk about CT100, what about the 2300? Any word on that yet?


----------



## ufokillerz

picked up the ct100 from sears today, walked in and found it there.


----------



## cdann08

Can anybody tell me what shipper Sony uses when you purchase from sonystyle.com? I want to get the CT100, but won't buy from there if they use UPS.


Also, anybody heard of the CT100 possibly being sold at Costco?


----------



## gigaguy

I bought mine at the SonyRewards site, which is apparently not connected with sonystyle.com. Mine came Fedex. Call Sony and ask what shipper.


----------



## TS1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdann08* /forum/post/14062904
> 
> 
> Can anybody tell me what shipper Sony uses when you purchase from sonystyle.com? I want to get the CT100, but won't buy from there if they use UPS.
> 
> 
> Also, anybody heard of the CT100 possibly being sold at Costco?



I bought mine from Sonystyle.com last week and it was shipped via FedEx, I choose standard shipping.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ufokillerz* /forum/post/14057497
> 
> 
> picked up the ct100 from sears today, walked in and found it there.



Same here got mine on saturday, and i'm loving it so far. Looks like sears is the only retailer to have it in stores for now, i'm glad they did i hate waiting for stuff in the mail.


----------



## gigaguy

I didn't mind waiting esp. since Sony had it $100 off online.


----------



## Doom878




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viziodood* /forum/post/14064505
> 
> 
> Same here got mine on saturday, and i'm loving it so far. Looks like sears is the only retailer to have it in stores for now, i'm glad they did i hate waiting for stuff in the mail.



Wal Mart has them in store too.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doom878* /forum/post/14066470
> 
> 
> Wal Mart has them in store too.



Not in my area







i have two walmarts near me and none of them had it in stock, so off to sears i went.


----------



## RobertRoyal

I'm not sure if this is the correct place to post this, but as it appears there are several HT-CT100 owners here I will try my luck...


I also just purchased the Sony HT-CT100 along with a Samsung LN40A450 LCD and a new Samsung DVD1080P8 DVD player. My problem is: no matter how I connect the three units together, the CT100 always shows "2.0 Ch" on the LCD display when I try to watch a DVD. I know the DVD player and the CT100 support 5.1 (or imitation 5.1,) but I can only seem to get two channel out of it. I have the DVD player connected to the CT100 via HDMI, and the CT100 connected to the TV via HDMI out, and analog and digital audio out cables. I don't know much about home theaters, but could really use some guidance. Am I doing something wrong? Reading the various manuals has just made it more confusing.


Thank you,

Robert


----------



## steveww48




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobertRoyal* /forum/post/14092835
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the correct place to post this, but as it appears there are several HT-CT100 owners here I will try my luck...
> 
> 
> I also just purchased the Sony HT-CT100 along with a Samsung LN40A450 LCD and a new Samsung DVD1080P8 DVD player. My problem is: no matter how I connect the three units together, the CT100 always shows "2.0 Ch" on the LCD display when I try to watch a DVD. I know the DVD player and the CT100 support 5.1 (or imitation 5.1,) but I can only seem to get two channel out of it. I have the DVD player connected to the CT100 via HDMI, and the CT100 connected to the TV via HDMI out, and analog and digital audio out cables. I don't know much about home theaters, but could really use some guidance. Am I doing something wrong? Reading the various manuals has just made it more confusing.
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Robert



Check the configuration of your DVD player-- specifically, check the audio out setting to be sure it is set to 5.1 or something similar to that. It's possible that the DVD audio is set to 2.0.


Also, how is your TV audio routed to the CT100 (i.e., just for watching TV, without the DVD player)? Do you have a cable or sat box connected directly to the CT100 via HDMI? If so, then I think that your analog and digital audio out connections between the CT100 and the TV are redundant. (Note: I am also not an expert so others may wish to comment on this.)


----------



## RobertRoyal

Thank you steveww48. You were correct. My DVD player was set on PCM instead of Bitstream. I had the two confused, and thought it was the other way around.


Now that everything is hooked up properly I can happily say the sound from the Sony HT-CT100 is very impressive, especially considering the price. It is obviously not a real surround sound system, but does a great job with movies, and a pretty good job with music.


----------



## Doom878

Is it possible that the mentioned DVD player only supports PCM via 2.0 and can only produce 5.1 through Bitstream?


----------



## GizmoDVD

So whatever happened to the Sony 2300?


----------



## thezone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gigaguy* /forum/post/14064664
> 
> 
> I didn't mind waiting esp. since Sony had it $100 off online.



Hi,


Which store is selling this system at $100 off - the prices i see are from $299 till $320...?


Thanks,

thezone


----------



## beachfront71

I jsut bought this from Sears...I love it but it is not loud enough for my room....18x14.


I have the phillips 8100 and it is much more robust although the sony has better bass and is probably a better overall package...


I need the sound though!!!


Any thoughts or corrections?


----------



## smeg36




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thezone* /forum/post/14103104
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Which store is selling this system at $100 off - the prices i see are from $299 till $320...?



The SonyRewards website had it as a deal of the week a month or two ago for as low as $175. That's when I got mine.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beachfront71* /forum/post/14103669
> 
> 
> I jsut bought this from Sears...I love it but it is not loud enough for my room....18x14.
> 
> 
> I have the phillips 8100 and it is much more robust although the sony has better bass and is probably a better overall package...
> 
> 
> I need the sound though!!!
> 
> 
> Any thoughts or corrections?



It's definitely loud enough for me (but how loud is loud enough is very subjective). Maybe play around with the settings a little bit and see if different sound fields help out. Try turning up the center and sub levels. I rarely ever set it above 30-35, and it's very loud when I do.


----------



## beachfront71

thanks smeg...


I had the sub maxed out ... i did not touch the centers as I was under the impression the higher you made them, the less of a virtual experience you will get....


ANy other suggestions?


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beachfront71* /forum/post/14104244
> 
> 
> thanks smeg...
> 
> 
> I had the sub maxed out ... i did not touch the centers as I was under the impression the higher you made them, the less of a virtual experience you will get....
> 
> 
> ANy other suggestions?



Do you have it set on movie mode, also try setting your DRC to standard or off. I have my center ch. set at +1 and sub at +2 and it's plenty loud in my 15ft.X15ft. living room.


----------



## jokerfish

If you are using a PS3 as a blu ray player, you can also adjust the volume level and raise it.


Its plenty loud enough for our living room as well, so it may be just what you are used to.


----------



## beachfront71

Just to make sure, I have the digital audio coax from the SAT reciever to sub, then HDMI from the sub to TV...


Had the center on 0 and the bass on 5.


Is there any other placed to adjust sound besides the sports, movie, etc. modes.


----------



## salbah3ng_bata

Question for those that use the PS3 with this set. The 24hz for movies is unaffected when I run it through the HT-CT1000 and to the tv right?


----------



## RobertRoyal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beachfront71* /forum/post/14103669
> 
> 
> I jsut bought this from Sears...I love it but it is not loud enough for my room....18x14.
> 
> 
> I have the phillips 8100 and it is much more robust although the sony has better bass and is probably a better overall package...
> 
> 
> I need the sound though!!!
> 
> 
> Any thoughts or corrections?



Maybe I am getting old, but I keep the center on +2 and the sub on -1, and it is too loud for me when the volume is over 35. I think the sound is great (and my wife loves not having wires and speakers strewn about.)


My only complaint would be the inability to tune the sound levels beyond the handful of presets. An adjustable equalizer would have been great.


----------



## scupking

I should receive my CT-100 from Circuit City tomorrow. I can't wait to compare it to my 7 year old Sony 5.1 setup.


----------



## help_me_please




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hayesri* /forum/post/13933682
> 
> 
> Has anyone found a source for the CT100 in Canada other than the Sony stores. They've got the msrp jacked up $100 over the U.S. prices and I hate that game. I was hoping Future Shop or Best Buy would pick it up but so far they haven't.




does anyone have any follow-up on this question?

sony stores seem to be the only ones in canada to sell the ct100 for 400$ !!


----------



## darkleafar

So like...where the hell did the other receivers that were supposed to come out by now go? I abandoned this thread for 3 months hoping that by now there would be less talk of the ct 100 and more of the other models..but it is summer and it still isnt happening? anybody know whats going on?


----------



## Myke256

What's going on with the HT-SS2300? It's not even listed on Sony's website but according to Sears.com they have them in store. I'm really looking to upgrade my system but something's not right when it's not even listed on Sony's own site.


----------



## ntrisKKT

Anyone here owns the HT-7200DH? Is the sound quality much more rich compared to the HT-SS2300? Because I really would like to purchase the HT-7200DH, yet since it comes with a upscale-dvd player I would rather purchase the HT-SS2300. The reason for me doing this is because I would would rather not fork over an additional $100 for a upscale-dvd player that I would not use.


----------



## samsurd2

Here's a link to the manual for the 2300 ( http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/mod...?mdl=HT-SS2300 ). Personally, I would get the 7200 instead and sell the DVD player if you don't need it. The reason I'd do this is seen if you compare the back panels of the respective receivers. The 7200 has real connectivity for composite and component video (along with separate corresponding audio inputs) in addition to its three full functionality HDMI inputs. The 2300 has the same 3 full functionality HDMI inputs but no additional video connections to go with its separate audio inputs (huh?). Also the 2300 has proprietary speaker connectors on the receiver which means you're stuck with any chintzy speaker wires Sony provides unless you want to do a bunch of in-line splicing. JMO


----------



## DaGooberKing

So I have a Sony KDL 40W3000, PS3, and HT-CT100 and curious to know the best way to setup my system. Currently I setup that My PS3 is connected via (HDMI) to the Subwoofer and then to my TV again via (HDMI). I know CT100 came with a optic cable as well, and wondering if I need to connect that as well to my TV for optimum sound. As you can tell, I'm not a setup GURU by any means. I've got the Sub about 3ft to the right of my TV and the TV and SNDBAR is about 3 FT infront of the end of my bed, So I would say safely sitting up in bed, 8 ft away from SND BAR. ATM when playing movies I get 2CHL off the SUB, wondering what I gotta do(via setup menu), in order to here 3.1 or 5.1 sound. I would appreciate any help you could throw my way. Thanks again.


----------



## ztiger93

I'm about to pull the trigger on one of these, looking forward to college-football season. Two questions on my setup:


-- 1) I'd be using it in a sizeable living room that backs up to a partial-wall kitchen... my plasma faces the 7-foot-long kitchen wall, and there are openings to the kitchen on either side of it. (Hoping someone is using the CT100 in a similar room.) Does anyone think this will defeat some of the 'virtual-surround' benefits, which many already report to be weak?


-- 2) I'm thinking of mounting both the soundbar and my plasma to the back panel of my entertainment center, finally ditching the plasma stand, but the panel has solid sides about 12" deep. (Hoping someone is using the CT100 in a similar entertainment center or bedroom armoire.) Would this also defeat some of the 'virtual-surround' ability? Or would I need to leave it flush with the front of the furniture?


For that matter, there's minimal input here about sports other than some NBA talk. Anyone else?


ps, i know there's been some talk of the thread being hijacked, but with so many people sharing their experiences here i'm hoping for a better shot at a response... thanks...


----------



## lostcase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djrobsd* /forum/post/13539603
> 
> 
> Well I ordered one last night with the ipod dock (an extra $100, what a ripoff)! It will HOPEFULLY be here by Friday, if they ship from CA, otherwise I guess I'll be waiting anxiously until sometime next week. I'll let you guys know how it works for me.
> 
> 
> I'm in an urban-style condo, steel construction all around, good sound insulation in the walls, but my living space is open, meaning one big room for the kitchen, dining room, and living room, low ceilings though, probably 9 feet, and a wall of windows. It should be interesting to see how this works, I'm assuming all that glass is going to reflect some of the sound, but who knows. My HTIB setup will actually be in the far left side of the room in a little "nook" where I have my TV setup and my couch, so we'll see how it projects the sound.
> 
> 
> Biggest sell point to me is I only have a 6 month lease and I don't want to run a bunch of wires only to have to take them all out when I move and cover all the mess back up... Plus when you're living in an open urban loft space with contemporary decor, speakers and wires are totally unattractive, so we'll see how this bad boy performs.
> 
> 
> My current setup is a cheap $100 dollar Phillips 5.1 system with built in DVD player... It doesn't sound too hot, so we'll see if this Sony meets my expectations.
> 
> 
> My main concern is what if all my HDMI devices don't work properly? I've heard HDMI isn't perfect... Especially since one of the products I'm beta testing is a device similar to the Apple TV and they have had a lot of "hdmi bug fixes" in their recent releases, so hopefully the HDMI is solid now, or I'll be stuck running an optical cable to the Sony, and a component video cable to my TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have the Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD with Cox, I hope Cox has fixed their HDMI issues.. Or again, OUCH.




Hey there, I almost have the same room set up as you, how did everything work out for you?


----------



## heartess514

the ss2300 sounds good if it has some optical/coaxial inputs as well


----------



## sapy2k

Used a BestBuy in-store 10% off coupon valid thru 7/31 posted on slickdeals.net.. bringing the HT-CT100 total after tax to just $292 at local BB store! coupon found here (sorry can't post links yet.. just copy & paste): hxxp: forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?t=868335 


now waiting for some HDMI cables from monoprice.com.. Once i get the cables I will try the HDMI CEC control functions using my non-Sony TV (I have Samsung LN40A550 LCD).


Currently my Samsung LCD remote easily controls the Toshiba DR560 DVD recorder/upconvert functions via HDMI CEC Control.. I'm my view the Sony's BraviaSYNC, Samsung's AnyNET+, Toshiba's REGZA LINK are all just marketing-hype behind the generic HDMI CEC standards, it should all work together if vendors are sticking to the standards.. at least Toshiba and Samsung do, but Sony we'll see..


-----

UPDATE 7/19/08: sorry to report the Sony ct100 remote control was not able to control my Samsung A550 LCD or the Toshiba DR560 DVD via the HDMI-CEC control function. The Samsung LCD scans the HDMi devices and momentarily sees Sony ct100 as a "SOUND SYSTEM" but it then disappears from device list. the only HDMI control function that works is auto-shutdown --turn OFF the Sammy LCD and it turns off the Sony system. Tried different remote programm codes on the Sony manual, but the generic DVD / SAT / BD buttons on the Sony ct100 remote were not able to effect anything on Samsung LCD or Toshiba DVD. Clearly the ct100 remote was meant for controlling Sony-branded elements (oddly enough the manual says the ct100 remote DVD / SAT buttons works with "HDMI-CEC compabitle device". Too bad.. Anyhow i'm quite happy with the Sony ct100 system and will likely keep it as it has everything i want in size, sound, setup, etc...

----


initial impression.. the HT-CT100 rocks! Bass is awesome with explosions on the movie Vantage Point (only movie I had in the house on Sunday..). I had to knock down bass power to -4dB in my small living room to avoid disturbing upstair neighbor..


i too have setup in corner of living room, will try moving some furniture to get the 12" clearance recommended between sub and wall to see if surround sound is more noticeable..


----------



## Cholclate

^ yeah let us know if the Samsung remote works on the Sony system (SS2300 for me). I have the 46a550 and want to either get a Samsung for one less remote without buying a universal remote.


----------



## goitsme48

I should get my HT-CT100 any day... and was planning on the following set up...

Anyone confirm if this is the optimal setup?


Oppo Dvd Player to CT100: HDMI to HDMI (Dvd)

Dish Receiver to CT100: HDMI to HDMI (Sat)

CT1OO to Samsung 56" DLP: HDMI (out) to HDMI (in)

TV to CT100: Optical out to Optical in - This is for Local channels that are on Antenna


Am I doing this right for optimal sound?


Thanks,

-Sam


----------



## mmisterio

Hey guys I just got the Sony HT-CT100. I am having a very hard time setting it up (I'm no good with audio stuff). Here is my setup, I hope you guys can help me.


37 inch Philips LCDTV

Scientific Atlantic DVR Cable Box (has hdmi) Cablevision is the provider

Philips DVD Player (we can ignore this for now)


I have the TV hooked up to the cable box via component cables.


Now when I hooked up the Sony soundbar, I put in the included optical cable into the subwoofer and cable box and I have sound but I also have an hdmi cable I would like to use for this purpose. When I connect the HDMI cable from the cable box to the subwoofer I get nothing.


Right now the lcd display on the soundbar reads PCM-TV-OPT. I am guessing that the sound is the result of the optical cable that came with the system.


How do I set it up for use with an HDMI cable?


Also, I see all these menu-guide buttons on the remote but when I click them nothing is happening. I tried tuning the tv into different sources and nothing is showing. Am I brain damaged or something? Somebody please help me. This was a gift for my parents who hated the speakers attached to the tv and I want this to work for them.


----------



## Doom878

Disconnect the component and optical cables between the DVR and TV. You need 2 HDMI cables. One from the TV to the CT-100. One from the DVR to one of the CT-100 input connections (I use SAT since there's no Cable input). With your TV remote select the HDMI input for the corresponding connection (i.e. HDMI1, HDMI2, etc). With your CT-100 remote, select SAT. If you don't have audio nor video, try another HDMI device to roll out the TV and CT-100 malfunctioning.


----------



## mmisterio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doom878* /forum/post/14414369
> 
> 
> Disconnect the component and optical cables between the DVR and TV. You need 2 HDMI cables. One from the TV to the CT-100. One from the DVR to one of the CT-100 input connections (I use SAT since there's no Cable input). With your TV remote select the HDMI input for the corresponding connection (i.e. HDMI1, HDMI2, etc). With your CT-100 remote, select SAT. If you don't have audio nor video, try another HDMI device to roll out the TV and CT-100 malfunctioning.



my tv only has 2 hdmi ports. Also, how am I supposed to connect the dvr/cable box to the tv? the cable box only has 1 hdmi port


----------



## psteng19

1. Does the mounting hardware allow for tilting the speaker to aim it downwards?

I plan to mount it right above the TV


----------



## CheckJV

If I remember correctly the speaker bar has holes in the rear for hanging. I do not remember a bracket. Mine sits on the top of the AV cabinet.


You are correct, no tuner. Unit is feed through only.


----------



## Billdemart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djrobsd* /forum/post/13594639
> 
> 
> Today I cranked it to the max and listened to my IPOD, at full 50 volume, with the sub at 5 (MAX)... Dionne Warwick's Greatest Hits really shows the lack of punch in this sytem, but I wouldn't consider that an audiophile kind of album since most of those tracks were recorded in the 60s and 70s, BUT... My reference for listening to that in the past was my prior room mate's Onkyo 501 receiver with 2 Polk Monitor 50 speakers, and a velodyne 10 inch sub, and it sounded a LOT better then this Soundbar does.
> 
> 
> I also tried some other music (some brazillian lounge music, Celine Dion, and a few 70s tracks). The newer stuff seems to do better, but I just think you have to crank it too much to listen to music on the ipod. It would be nice to have more control so when you're listening to older stuff.
> 
> 
> TV wise, I watched CSI and it does seem to do a great job with CSI, and the video quality on that show is AMAZING (not related to the Sony). The dialouge is clear and bass packs a punch in loud scenes.
> 
> 
> We watched Kite Runner last night and the dialouge did seem a little bit low even at higher volumes.
> 
> 
> So, I ordered 2 Polk Monitor 50's on Amazon today, and I'm negotiating a deal with a guy on Craigslist for a Onkyo 505 Receiver... And will probably return the soundbar, because I just need more from my music!
> 
> 
> The HDMI switching on the Soundbar is FLAWLESS by the way.



Dionne Warwick and Celine Dion??????


----------



## PeterWy

If I hook my DISH DVR to the CT-100 with HDMI, and then the CT-100 to my Samsung Plasma, can I still watch the TV using the TV's speakers ONLY?


If so, does the CT-100 need to be bowered on to do so?


----------



## CheckJV

Yes is the answer to both questions.


----------



## doxola




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterWy* /forum/post/15082284
> 
> 
> If I hook my DISH DVR to the CT-100 with HDMI, and then the CT-100 to my Samsung Plasma, can I still watch the TV using the TV's speakers ONLY?
> 
> 
> If so, does the CT-100 need to be bowered on to do so?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheckJV* /forum/post/15087191
> 
> 
> Yes is the answer to both questions.



With my Dish DVR and Panasonic TH-42PX80U, when the CT100 is on, (and SAT is selected), I get sound through the CT100 only (and not the TV speakers).


When the CT100 is off (standby), I get sound through the TV speakers only.


This is a config whereby my Dish DVR is connected to the SAT HDMI port on the CT100 and the TV HDMI OUT is going to the Panasonic plasma. I also have an optical cable going from the Panasonic to the CT100.


----------



## suzerp

Sorry if this has been posted before. I tried to read it all, and I got a little overwhelmed.

We have a Sony 40" XBR3. I have Time Warner Cable (the box is a Scientific Atlanta Explorer 3100 HD). I know the cable box does not have HDMI.

We also have a Sony DVD player, but it sees little use on this television.

Nothing else is connected to the TV.

98% of our TV viewing is cable. Our living room is small, the TV is centered on a wall across from the couch.

I'm looking for a sound upgrade. I'm considering this Sony sound bar, and the Bose Cinemate system. Price and size wise, both are what I want. I don't want window rattling surround sound for this TV, just better quality.

But I'm stumped on how to go. All the reviews and write ups talk about how the sound systems affect DVD movies. But I need someone to tell me about regular cable use.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## nandopr

Hello:


My personal opinion is that it will sound better than the TV speakers with some programs that transmit 5.1 surround sound. Not like a real surround sound system but again, for my taste, better.


I noticed that your cable box does not have an digital optical output. I don't know if that sound will be able to pass to the TV. Let someone here that know about this to tell you.


Your TV does have digital optical output. You can connect it to soundbar using the soundbar TV using the digital optical input.


----------



## jim99

I am hooking up the CT100 and I noticed that it says to hook up TV's optical audio output to the amp. If one was to hook up all devices (for example cable box and ps3) to TV (instead of the amp) via hdmi would the tv optical audio out provide the proper signal to the amp to provide for dolby sound?


----------



## is300rulez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jim99* /forum/post/15371025
> 
> 
> I am hooking up the CT100 and I noticed that it says to hook up TV's optical audio output to the amp. If one was to hook up all devices (for example cable box and ps3) to TV (instead of the amp) via hdmi would the tv optical audio out provide the proper signal to the amp to provide for dolby sound?



I am wondering the same thing. I have my ps3, xbox 360 and computer all hooked up to my samsung HDTV via HDMI. I was wondering if there was a way to just route all audio to the Sony HTCT100.


I was thinking you use the optical out? I have no idea, I really know nothing about audio.


Heres the back panel for reference.


----------



## da1writer

is300rulez and jim99.. why aren't you posting your question in the main CT100 thread, I would be happy to help you out. I would have never noticed your posts until recently I was bored and thought I check the other threads on here.


To answer your question, I recommend you to hook all your devices to the CT100 itself (preferably HDMI). You will also need to hook a HDMI cord from the CT100 HDMI OUT to your TV's HDMI IN. Check out my settings in the link below my sig to properly setup the CT100.

I do not recommend you use an optical cable from your TV's Optical out due to you WILL get downgraded sound, Dolby PRologic II ONLY to be exact (no matter if you play a DVD, Bluray, or game). Always hook all your devices to the CT100 itself to enjoy full sound from it!


----------



## is300rulez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/15549935
> 
> 
> is300rulez and jim99.. why aren't you posting your question in the main CT100 thread, I would be happy to help you out. I would have never noticed your posts until recently I was bored and thought I check the other threads on here.
> 
> 
> To answer your question, I recommend you to hook all your devices to the CT100 itself (preferably HDMI). You will also need to hook a HDMI cord from the CT100 HDMI OUT to your TV's HDMI IN. Check out my settings in the link below my sig to properly setup the CT100.
> 
> I do not recommend you use an optical cable from your TV's Optical out due to you WILL get downgraded sound, Dolby PRologic II ONLY to be exact (no matter if you play a DVD, Bluray, or game). Always hook all your devices to the CT100 itself to enjoy full sound from it!



Thank you very much da1writer. Can you point me to the other thread? Or is the one in your sig the correct one?


I have one other question. If I plug my ps3, xbox 360 and computer in the 3 HDMI "IN"s on the CT100, and then use an HDMI cable from the TV out on the CT100 to my TV...wouldn't the audio be conflicting....say if for some reason I was running my ps3 and xbox 360 at the same time?


Thanks again!


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *is300rulez* /forum/post/15550306
> 
> 
> Thank you very much da1writer. Can you point me to the other thread? Or is the one in your sig the correct one?
> 
> 
> I have one other question. If I plug my ps3, xbox 360 and computer in the 3 HDMI "IN"s on the CT100, and then use an HDMI cable from the TV out on the CT100 to my TV...wouldn't the audio be conflicting....say if for some reason I was running my ps3 and xbox 360 at the same time?
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



Reply to post redirected here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post15550503 

If you have any further questions, please post in that thread.


----------



## ekinskofer

cheers guys, this helped make a decision..


----------



## dornstar

My opinion...



Good sound.


Love the look and size.


Remote issues sealed the deal. I'm sending it back.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dornstar* /forum/post/15689290
> 
> 
> My opinion...
> 
> 
> 
> Good sound.
> 
> 
> Love the look and size.
> 
> 
> Remote issues sealed the deal. I'm sending it back.



Remote issues? There isn't any...

You are probably doing what every person does when it comes to the CT100.

Aiming the remote at the sub because that's what most people do.

Just because the receiver is in the sub doesn't mean you have to aim at it.

Open your eyes!

If you look at the CT100's soundbar (not the sub) you'll see a IR stamp on the soundbar (on the Right of the SONY stamp) NOT the Sub (SUB has no IR stamp at all on it).

So Survey says... *Bing*

Point the remote at the soundbar NOT the SUB!

There is NO IR sensor in the Sub whatsoever!

There is a IR sensor in the soundbar through, so I guess you should point the remote at the soundbar NOT the sub.

Holy Crap Batman! It's Fixed, problem solved! To the Batcave!


----------



## khedron

Yep, I still make the subwoofer/soundbar mistake sometimes, since they're pretty far apart from each other. All da1writer's sarcasm aside, it'd be a lot less confusing if the readout wasn't on the subwoofer! Oh well.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khedron* /forum/post/15695001
> 
> 
> Yep, I still make the subwoofer/soundbar mistake sometimes, since they're pretty far apart from each other. All da1writer's sarcasm aside, it'd be a lot less confusing if the readout wasn't on the subwoofer! Oh well.



Hey....

I wasn't trying for sarcasm,

I was actually trying to make it/be funny!

Oh nevermind, just shoot me already (*BANG!*)


----------



## MattC-703

I recently purchased this on EBAY and the RM-AAU029 remote that came with it has turned out to be a complete dud. The seller isn't helping at all and will not accept return since he says that the unit is fine, it is an accessory problem. Has anyone been able to use another Sony AV remote (such as RM-ADP015) to control all of the functions of the HT-C100? Or perhaps another universal remote has worked?


Thanks in advance! I really thought I had pulled off a miracle getting it at the price I did.


----------



## khedron

Long overdue response -- sorry! It's just that I had that problem (pointing the remote at the wrong place) for so long myself, and I felt dumb every time I did it again.


MattC-703, this isn't your problem too, is it?


----------

